# BEWARE: Midwest Bombing Group ready to cause chaos & mayhem



## CigarShop

A newly formed Midwest Bomber Group is ready to cause MAJOR Chaos & Mayhem!!
NO one is safe!!:lock1::smash::biggrin::violin:


----------



## Longer ash

scared of? :noidea:


----------



## Danfish98

A bombing group announcement lacking in any DC numbers. What's the opposite of frightened?


----------



## johnmoss

:ranger: Nothing to see here..Carry on. :closed_2:


----------



## cigargirlie

Danfish98 said:


> A bombing group announcement lacking in any DC numbers. What's the opposite of frightened?


Fresh Meat...fresh meat...fresh meat!!!!
Muahhhhhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## jobes2007

Danfish98 said:


> A bombing group announcement lacking in any DC numbers. What's the opposite of frightened?


I think the word you're looking for is "amused".

:wink:


----------



## CigarShop

Thanks for the "supportive" comments. Our first target has now been confirmed! Stay tuned.......


----------



## Longer ash

Isn't "MAJOR Chaos & Mayhem" kinda like when dogs procreate with cats or fish with birds because I would be terrified of a real cat/dog or flying bird/fish


----------



## Stradawhovious

Oh... This should be adorable. 

Subscribed.


----------



## Guest

Another bombing group? We already have several that don't do anything, why not... :boink: :lol:


----------



## max gas

Hmmmm. .... Midwest bomb group.... I'm interested to see where this goes. opcorn:


----------



## exprime8

Pale Horse said:


> Another bombing group? We already have several that don't do anything, why not... :boink: :lol:


exactly what i was thinking!!!:hurt:


----------



## angryeaglesfan

:bored:Some never learn...........oh well, guess I will pull up a chair and try to stay awakeopcorn:


----------



## Cigar Noob

It seems that the new groups completely missed the sticky about what a bomb is. It is not a thread telling people you have formed a group... it is sending people cigars. Why not start there BEFORE announcing yourselves to the world? :dunno: 

Here comes another snooze fest.... :cp


----------



## Stradawhovious

Cigar Noob said:


> It seems that the new groups completely missed the sticky about what a bomb is. It is not a thread telling people you have formed a group... it is sending people cigars. Why not start there BEFORE announcing yourselves to the world? :dunno:
> 
> Here comes another snooze fest.... :cp


Hmmm.... Not sure if genuinly perturbed

..... or fishing for a bombing.

:lol:


----------



## johnmoss

Cigar Noob said:


> It seems that the new groups completely missed the sticky about what a bomb is. It is not a thread telling people you have formed a group... it is sending people cigars. Why not start there BEFORE announcing yourselves to the world? :dunno:
> 
> Here comes another snooze fest.... :cp


While I wonder how long this group will stay together..Remember the Wambams Wombat..whatever..I think this is a perfect place to announce the formation of a new bombing group.


----------



## StogieNinja

Looking forward to seeing what you little upstarts can do! Good luck!


----------



## jphank

Midwest = Middle of the Road Bombs!


----------



## CigarShop

This " little upstart" needs to wake up the " 'ol FARTS". Our first target is locked and loaded! We will be posting the mailing number first thing Friday AM!!

Thanks to my "insider" .. No names will be posted in order to protect my helper.

Pete


----------



## hachigo

CigarShop said:


> This " little upstart" needs to wake up the " 'ol FARTS". Our first target is locked and loaded! We will be posting the mailing number first thing Friday AM!!
> 
> Thanks to my "insider" .. No names will be posted in order to protect my helper.
> 
> Pete


So a duo? with an unnamed sidekick?

Well, I'll stay tuned. Could always be interesting.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

not to be a fly in the ointment of this major announcement, but since you went to all the trouble of telling us about a new bombing group, shouldn't you have at least told us the name of said group?

Pinhead Jr.: "probly don't even have a name, yet....not very thorough, are they?"

Herfabomber: "well, maybe we could help them out...they're from the Midwest..what do you normally think of when you think of the Midwest?"

Pinhead Jr.: "I dunno, Dude..is there anything worth thinking about in the Midwest?"

Herfabomber: "ummmmmmmmmmmmm:ask:....I got nothin'."

sorry, Fellas...I tried.:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## hachigo

Ooooh, oooh, oooh!!! I got one!!!! I got one!!!!

The Midwest Meerkats! Ka-chow


----------



## cigargirlie

hachigo said:


> Ooooh, oooh, oooh!!! I got one!!!! I got one!!!!
> 
> The Midwest Meerkats! Ka-chow


Midwest Corn???

Midwest Children of the Corn or.....Midwest Corn Chowder heads?! :biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

hachigo said:


> Ooooh, oooh, oooh!!! I got one!!!! I got one!!!!
> 
> The Midwest Meerkats! Ka-chow


c'mon, Hach..you know a bombing group can't give themselves a name with an animal in the name already, cuz then the Ninja can't give them some goofy animal nickname, afterwards.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

cigargirlie said:


> Midwest Corn???
> 
> Midwest Children of the Corn or.....Midwest Corn Chowder heads?! :biglaugh:


corn, huh?

Pinhead Jr.: "I got one...the Midwest Cornstars....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA."

Herfabomber: "good one, Junior"

Pinhead Jr.: "it's a gift"


----------



## hachigo

ouirknotamuzd said:


> c'mon, Hach..you know a bombing group can't give themselves a name with an animal in the name already, cuz then the Ninja can't give them some idiotic animal nickname, afterwards.


Doh! You're totally right. Then how about something really exciting like 'The Midwesterners' ? Then the semi-almost-not-quite-retired ninja can call them the Meerkats.


----------



## CigarShop

Not quite sure if any of you "Old Farts" know Kid Rock music: But our anthem song is: You Never Met a Mother @ucker Just Like Me. 

And the group name is: Midwest Mercenaries.
So now just sit back and enjoy the "show"

Pete


----------



## David_ESM

When did Kentucky become part of the "midwest"? :crazy:


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> And the group name is: Midwest Mercenaries.
> So now just sit back and enjoy the "show"


Hmm.... I was thinking more along the lines of "The Mighty Midwest Unicorns"

:lol:


----------



## CigarShop

I'm in Columbus,Ohio for work now.


----------



## Stradawhovious

David_ESM said:


> When did Kentucky become part of the "midwest"? :crazy:


Today, 11/15/2012 at 9:00 am.


----------



## Vicini

CigarShop said:


> Not quite sure if any of you "Old Farts" know Kid Rock music: But our anthem song is: You Never Met a Mother @ucker Just Like Me.
> 
> And the group name is: Midwest Mercenaries.
> So now just sit back and enjoy the "show"
> 
> Pete


I've been thinking of who to Bomb. Thank you for volunteering

9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75


----------



## StogieNinja

Vicini said:


> I've been thinking of who to Bomb. Thank you for volunteering
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75


This is decidedly _not _stealth! :biglaugh:


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> This " little upstart" needs to wake up the " 'ol FARTS".


Well that rules me out!



CigarShop said:


> And the group name is: Midwest Mercenaries.


Mercenaries?

*mer·ce·nar·y* (mûrs-nr) _adj_. 1. Motivated solely by a desire for monetary or material gain.

So you're doing someone else's dirty work for your own gain... you know that reminds me of? You guys are like the hyenas in the Lion King! I dunno who your Scar is, but you guys are the *Hyenas *from now on!

...I dub you, Pete, the Whoopie Goldberg of the group!


----------



## cigargirlie

Vicini said:


> I've been thinking of who to Bomb. Thank you for volunteering
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75


And in the words of Vicini!!!

FRICK YOUR MAILBOX TOO!!!..

Sending out my Nuke too!!! MUAHHAAAAAAA

FRESH FISH !!!!!!!! FRESH FISH!!!!!!!! FRESH FISH!!!!!

Posting DC tomorrow... Oh by the way... I am almost to 50..You boys have alot to do to catch up!!! lol


----------



## Cigar Noob

So you are naming them one of the top predators around? So what if the females has a ding dong dong....


----------



## StogieNinja

Vicini said:


> I've been thinking of who to Bomb. Thank you for volunteering
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75


Not exactly striking fear into the hearts of others when your group gets hit before you manage to fire off your own shot!!! HAHA!


----------



## CigarShop

Mercenary: 2. Someone who serves in a guerilla organization.

"one mind,any weapon" -Hunter B. Armstrong
" you might as well stand and fight because if you run, you will only die tired"-Vern Jocque -Sei Shin Kan

So as stated the first "volunteer" for this bombing will be posted at first light of the Post Office. Once I have the receipt, I'll name the target. 
Enjoy your evening.

Pete


----------



## cigargirlie

Cigarshop Pete......

DC 0312 0860 0002 1761 7905

Nice knowing you... MUAHHAAAAAA :twisted: :madgrin:


----------



## Stradawhovious

This whole ordeal has been all kinds of fun today. Thanks for the entertainment folks! I can't wait to see the damage on both sides after the dust settles.

That in mind....

opcorn:


----------



## mrj205

This is ever so amusing to me. I'll watch, but I'm not paying for a ticket to the show until you prove it's not all smoke and mirrors...


----------



## meatcake

Wow, since the Llama's called it quits it is getting aggressive here at Puff. When I started up my group nobody bombed me like this. Guess this noob must have pissed some people off!


----------



## Brettanomyces

:smoke2: opcorn:


----------



## Trilobyte

Vicini said:


> I've been thinking of who to Bomb. Thank you for volunteering
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75


Love the new LOB part of the FYM graphic!!!!!! Go get'em Vicini.


----------



## Cmdio

Great idea: Step 1) Set up bombing group, talk trash
Step 2) Get bombed to hell by resident heavy hitters
Step 3) Profit while smoking free cigars

Why the hell didn't I think of this


----------



## CigarShop

Enjoy our theme song: Kid Rock - You Never Met A Mother****er Quite Like Me [Official Video] - YouTube

And this one also: Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube

"We may be small in numbers, but larger than life..."


----------



## Mr.Cam

CigarShop said:


> Enjoy our theme song: Kid Rock - You Never Met A Mother****er Quite Like Me [Official Video] - YouTube
> 
> And this one also: Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube
> 
> "We may be small in numbers, but larger than life..."


I think it may be more like this Queen - 'Another One Bites the Dust' - YouTube


----------



## phager

Still seeing a lot of talk and no DCs


----------



## angryeaglesfan

phager said:


> Still seeing a lot of talk and no DCs


What he said........


----------



## bazookajoe8

at first glance i thought this said Modest Bombing Group :rotfl:


----------



## Merkonakis

In less than a week on puff, this easily the most amusing thread I've seen!


----------



## Hannibal

bazookajoe8 said:


> at first glance i thought this said Modest Bombing Group :rotfl:


I think you read it right Joe!!


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Let that tomahawk land already...The suspense is killing me!!!

I'm quickly now seeing the what all the hubbub all about.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

So after looking over this thread I've determined that the goal of the Midwest Bombing group is to GET bombed as they've posted nary a single DC, but have had 2 (at least) thrown their way. Until they have some ordinance actually land (or even get launched) I shall refrain from giving them a pet name.

and they call ME TheMooch?

sheesh  :evil:


----------



## hardcz

someone told me to beware in chat today, had to do some searching to find this thread....

Is this like wombat 2.0?


----------



## MontyTheMooch

hardcz said:


> someone told me to beware in chat today, had to do some searching to find this thread....
> 
> Is this like wombat 2.0?


Don't feel bad Dan. We're still trying to find their bombing thread too. :drum:


----------



## exprime8

so when will the Chaos and Mayhem begin???


----------



## CigarShop

Our "bomb" goes out first thing in the AM! Once I get the DC number it will be posted and the recipients name also.
The other "blah,blah,blah...stuff means nothing.

Pete


----------



## mrj205

Why post the name? Most of us like to post DC numbers or "almost" accurate DC numbers to add to the suspense. It all depends. Curious to see you call your shot though...because some of these folks won't take it very well if it's them and will make an example of you... :mischief:


----------



## max gas

CigarShop said:


> Our "bomb" goes out first thing in the AM! Once I get the DC number it will be posted and the recipients name also.
> The other "blah,blah,blah...stuff means nothing.
> 
> Pete


don't give out the name Pete. A DC is good enough


----------



## sweater88

And the lob scores again. We just got ourselves an evil kitty!!!! Welcome to the fold Dennis!!


----------



## max gas

Vicini said:


> I've been thinking of who to Bomb. Thank you for volunteering
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75


Pete, now would be a good time to dig a hole and hide.

Holy crap, LOB got another big hitter.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

sweater88 said:


> And the lob scores again. We just got ourselves an evil kitty!!!! Welcome to the fold Dennis!!


Scraping the bottom of the barrel on that one.


----------



## CigarShop

Ok, on the advice from many NO name of the recipient. But the DC will be posted first thing in the AM.
Also this will be the only time the "Midwest Mercenaries" post there plans in a forum post.


----------



## Shemp75

cmdio said:


> great idea: Step 1) set up bombing group, talk trash
> step 2) get bombed to hell by resident heavy hitters
> step 3) profit while smoking free cigars
> 
> why the hell didn't i think of this


hook, line, and sinker!


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> a legion of doom!!!


:hmm:


----------



## Mr.Cam

CigarShop said:


> Ok, on the advice from many NO name of the recipient. But the DC will be posted first thing in the AM.
> Also this will be the only time the "Midwest Mercenaries" post there plans in a forum post.


I think you mean "Midwest Missionary"


----------



## Cypress

I guess the only way to be safe is not to trade, post no address, go to no herfs, and have no friends that know where you live.


----------



## hardcz

Cypress said:


> I guess the only way to be safe is not to trade, post no address, go to no herfs, and have no friends that know where you live.


Missed one, be grumpy so everyone hates you.


----------



## Necmo

:yield: this thread is too much


----------



## exprime8

CigarShop said:


> Also this will be the only time the "Midwest Mercenaries" post there plans in a forum post.


oh, but why??? :mrgreen:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Vicini said:


> I've been thinking of who to Bomb. Thank you for volunteering
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75


CigarShop Pete...meet the newest member of The Legion of BOOM!!!

enjoy your first and, most probably, your last bombing raid.....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

welcome to the LOB, Dennis


----------



## NavyPiper

"at first glance i thought this said Modest Bombing Group"

Ouch! Lol! That'll leave a mark!

This is interesting. I think I'll just opcorn: and see how this plays out...

Doc


----------



## CigarShop

Let's see my morning checklist :

1. Wake-up
2. Make coffee
3. Pat wifey on the ass
4. Watch horses train
5. Go to Post Office

USPS 3817950224-0097 8:15:17 11/16/2012 

In honor of one of my favorite current race horses: Game On Dude


----------



## Longer ash

here we go again


----------



## BigSarge

BigSarge - burps, scratches ass and goes back to more interesting things than this Single "bomb" group.


----------



## CigarShop

Hey BigSarge: make sure to wash your hands! :clap2: 
Thanks for a laugh and I'm gonna smoke that 1961 in about ten minutes.

Pete


----------



## CigarShop

FYI- just got another member to join our group. You 'ol Farts are in for a "joyous" holiday ride.
Off to the track now. Enjoy your day.

Pete


----------



## loulax07

shaking in my boots over here


----------



## kapathy

midwest mercenaries....hyenas..... hmmmm only thing i learned is that someone woke up evil LOB kitty....WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> FYI- just got another member to join our group. You 'ol Farts are in for a "joyous" holiday ride.
> Off to the track now. Enjoy your day.
> 
> Pete


So far, the Hyenas have two members, one unidentified; one snitch, also unidentified; zero launches; and two offensives launched _at _them...

...oh yeah, the ol' Farts got a _lot _to worry about!

:smoke:


----------



## CigarShop

We have launched our first "package" this morning : USPS 3817950224-0097. 8:15:17 destination TBD


----------



## BigSarge

CigarShop said:


> Hey BigSarge: make sure to wash your hands! :clap2:
> Thanks for a laugh and I'm gonna smoke that 1961 in about ten minutes.
> 
> Pete


I never wash. I prefer the natural flavor "infusion" on my tobacco from my fingers.

Hope you liked the 1961. I remember them being pretty darn tasty.


----------



## gosh

I'm guessing the other member has been here a lil longer than Shop, since he's still about 60 days away from seeing addresses...


----------



## CigarShop

Matt: very observant, but our group is now 4 strong. I'm waiting to see if they want there names published yet.
Where you smoke in Columbus?

Pete


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> We have launched our first "package" this morning : USPS 3817950224-0097. 8:15:17 destination TBD


You guys have existed for about 30 hours, and you're already -1. Nice work!

:smoke:


----------



## CigarShop

'Ol FARTS: geez we've been on puff now for years (close-up of old man scratching himself) we think our poop don't stink

Midwest mercenaries: (laughing) geez maybe we shoulda sent them some depends instead of cigars.

Ol FARTS: well I gotta get my glasses to read the mailing instructions, did you say something? ( old fart next to him ripped a fart)

Midwest mercenaries: I wonder why the previous noobies didn't gang up on these senile guys and gals, such easy targets

Ol FARTS: well Jim it's almost early bird dinner time, also gotta put my dentures in the water. Remember when we were young and could create such fun times.

Midwest mercenaries: this is too easy, wait till next week, when we take out there leader....

Just in: Mr.Dude65 aka Dan has allowed me to say, he's part of the team. The other 4 members are huddling up to decide if they're going public yet.


----------



## android

Since when is Kentucky in the midwest??


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> Midwest mercenaries: I wonder why the previous noobies didn't gang up on these senile guys and gals, such easy targets
> 
> Ol FARTS: well Jim it's almost early bird dinner time, also gotta put my dentures in the water. Remember when we were young and could create such fun times.
> 
> Midwest mercenaries: this is too easy, wait till next week, when we *try to* take out there leader *and end up getting carpet bombed into nonexistence*....


Fixed that for you.


----------



## exprime8

you guys should team up with Boom Inc. so you can have 6 members...:bounce:


----------



## StogieNinja

You're going to try and take out the "leader" of the ol' Farts? And who, pray tell, could that be?

Wait... don't say it... you're not thinking of going after Ron, are you? Are you _insane_? Do you have any idea how many noobs will suffer because of this?! If you hit him, he'll go after them... without an ounce of remorse or a moment of pause... even the innocent ones! You'll be responsible for the bombing of _dozens _of innocents who aren't even aware there's a war going on!

You rookies have no idea what you're doing!


----------



## CigarShop

Ah we have a plan, we have a very senior 'Ol Fart on OUR team. The way to earn your stripes is to "blow up" their leader.
In war there are expected casualties, so be it.

FYI: next Tuesday our double-bombing will be heading to Virginia and California.
Please stay tuned.......


----------



## David_ESM

Everytime I open this thread I get really sleepy...

Someone let me know when something happens.


----------



## Cigar Noob

what is a bombing group without A) a DC from active members or B) a group that you all belong to, to discuss targets? I have no idea what # you posted anyway, looks nothing like a DC.

I'm still holding out hope here purely on the fact that his name is Pete. We have 2 Pete's that are animals... maybe this guy is too.


----------



## Cmdio

CigarShop said:


> Ah we have a plan, we have a very senior 'Ol Fart on OUR team. The way to earn your stripes is to "blow up" their leader.
> In war there are expected casualties, so be it.
> 
> FYI: next Tuesday our double-bombing will be heading to Virginia and California.
> Please stay tuned.......


This thread could do with a little less talk, and a lot more action.


----------



## CigarShop

It's a priority mail number. From the Columbus post office . I've been successful using priority mail in the two passes ive completed. Also sent out two contest winners prizes the same way.


----------



## mrj205

I need someone to start making some memes for this ridiculous thread. Thanks!


----------



## David_ESM

mrj205 said:


> I need someone to start making some memes for this ridiculous thread. Thanks!


Well lets get this started.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, did I miss anything?....anything happen yet?"

Herfabomber: "yup....they launched a bomb today and they have 2 going out on Tuesday."

Pinhead Jr.: "hold on....isn't next Thursday Thanksgiving?"

Herfabomber: "yup...no mail delivery on Turkey Day."

Pinhead Jr.: "not exactly good at logistics, are they?"

Herfabomber: "not really.....they actually make the Squids look good."

Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

David_ESM said:


> Well lets get this started.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

RG for that one


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

damn...denied....somebody hook David up, please


----------



## mrj205

ouirknotamuzd said:


> damn...denied....somebody hook David up, please


I tried...my RG pistol is also unable to fire upon the buttdryer...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

RG Given.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio

[No message]


----------



## mrj205




----------



## mrj205

I love the new direction of this thread. ound:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Oldmso54

CigarShop said:


> Matt: very observant, but our group is now 4 strong. *I'm waiting to see if they want there names published yet*.


This has been the funniest post in the whole thread. They are a big, bad, mighty bombing group but their leader has to see if they want there (sic) names published yet?

Seriously? Are you kidding?? That's a joke, right??? OMG - I'm going back to my nap ....


----------



## mrj205




----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> OMG - I'm going back to my nap ....


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Oldmso54

mrj205 said:


>


that look on that kids face is PRICELESS!!! LMAO :bounce:


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Mr.Cam

You guys are almost there....just a little bit longer.


----------



## Cypress

This is the most entertaining thread I have seen in a while.


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## CigarShop

MM's: gee it looks like the 'Ol Farts are worked up today. Maybe they didn't get there senior coffee at McDonalds. Or maybe the nurse didn't change there depends.

'Ol Farts: these white owls sure smoke good. Remember when we used to smoke those good cigars. I sure hope those noobies hook us up.

MM's: well it's 4:15 don't worry they'll be heading to the blue plate special soon, with there coupons. Then home to watch Lawerence Welk re-runs.

'Ol Farts: hey Jim shouldn't we stand up soon to pee? Nah well just go in our diapers!!


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cypress

Damn, i cant keep up with thread. I need a live feed and some popcorn so i can sit back and relaxy and laugh at work.


----------



## CigarShop

An 'Ol Fart is my term for you "elder" puffers in the forum..


----------



## Feldenak

Umm...Pete? I thought we were going to have a sit-down meeting at a local B&M to discuss bombing an unsuspecting B/SOTL, not forming a group.

Oh hell...


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM

Hawkward...


----------



## mrj205




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## mrj205




----------



## Mr Dude65

If only you knew what you were doing... There are powers far beyond your comprehension at play here, simply plotting your doom, while you mock them ceaselessly. They have eyes everywhere, and see all of your transgressions, and will punish accordingly. The day will come, though at their own choosing. Have your fun today, but know that when that day is chosen, it will be swifter and more terrible than anything Puff has seen before. You will feel the weight of each of your mockeries, and your will look up and say "Help us!" and they will whisper, "No..."


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## mrj205

Mr Dude65 said:


> If only you knew what you were doing...


----------



## mrj205

This thread has spiraled violently out of control...and I love it. ound:


----------



## David_ESM

Mr Dude65 said:


> simply plotting your doom












 Just having some fun.


----------



## Feldenak

Damn,if I gotta stock up for some sort of bombing campaign my wife is gonna kill me. Then a logo and everything. We have seriously underestimated my laziness.

Pete...dude...


----------



## mrj205

Mr Dude65 said:


> If only you knew what you were doing... There are powers far beyond your comprehension at play here, simply plotting your doom, while you mock them ceaselessly. They have eyes everywhere, and see all of your transgressions, and will punish accordingly. The day will come, though at their own choosing. Have your fun today, but know that when that day is chosen, it will be swifter and more terrible than anything Puff has seen before. You will feel the weight of each of your mockeries, and your will look up and say "Help us!" and they will whisper, "No..."


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Oldmso54

Feldenak said:


> Damn,if I gotta stock up for some sort of bombing campaign my wife is gonna kill me. Then a logo and everything. We have seriously underestimated my laziness.
> 
> Pete...dude...


Poor FELDENAK just became "****EDMEUPPED"


----------



## CigarShop

We have sent the bomb. USPS 3817950224 -0097 8:25:17 EST lets have fun destination zip code: 46052

Hahahaha


----------



## Feldenak

Cmdio said:


>


ound:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Mr Dude65

mrj205 said:


>


Plans.


----------



## David_ESM

Lawyer dog weighing in...


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM

Skeptical baby is skeptical...


----------



## CigarShop

Andy and Dan are just two of our mad bombers.
Did I mention zip code : 46052

Also I just got three more addys.....


----------



## kapathy

So this is where my funny pictures are today


----------



## max gas

Boy did this thread derail quickly. Great job on all pics.

Now to watch the non-normal DC#. opcorn:


----------



## David_ESM

I think this is my favorite one so far.


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## CigarShop

Hey is it true the 'Ol Farts have the following in common?

Spiked hair and bifocals, Belly button rings and a big belly,Banana shorts and depends, A pierced tounge and dentures.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Oldmso54

I don't know what is more hilarious - this thread, or what's going to happen when this so called "bomb" ... er, DUD, lands ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM

This should have been the first one... Would have been hilarious...


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## CigarShop

Hey 'Ol Farts it's 5:15 EST shouldn't you all be at the Sizzler now??
then go home drink your warm milk and go to bed!
night, night....

Pete


----------



## Cmdio

Last one is for me, and then I'm out.


----------



## David_ESM

I swear I am almost out of ideas guys!


----------



## bazookajoe8

oh man this thread is getting too hilarious!


----------



## Feldenak

bazookajoe8 said:


> oh man this thread is getting too hilarious!


Getting? I damn near pissed myself reading some of those memes


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## cigargirlie

While you all, Midwest Mercinaries have been yammering on this thread. I just sent out 8 bombs!!!! Muahhhaaaa 

I will post my dcs when I get home. 

Oh and btw that makes 50 bombs!!!! Muahhhhhaaa

Kalifornia Gurls Rule!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## mrj205

cigargirlie said:


> While you all, Midwest Mercinaries have been yammering on this thread. I just sent out 8 bombs!!!!


I made memes and got 4 put together...congrats on 50! And by all, do you mean the two of them?


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


>





Cmdio said:


>





David_ESM said:


>


:biglaugh:

This thread has taken a turn for the hilarious! I'm glad the M&Ms were created, just so this thread can exist!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## mrj205

One more for the road (I must gloat a little )


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## exprime8

hey CigarShop Pete, you even have a member from another sorry bombing group(Boom Inc.) calling you out... Ouch!!!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Brettanomyces

Oh, Pete, what have you done?

This thread has taken a hilarious turn, though. I'm half tempted to join up and go on another bombing run. It's been a while, after all.


----------



## StogieNinja

david_esm said:


>


hahahahahaha!!


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Mr.Cam




----------



## cigargirlie

mrj205 said:


> I made memes and got 4 put together...congrats on 50! And by all, do you mean the two of them?


Hmmm I think there is 4?!!

But I did this by myself!!! Ha


----------



## Necmo




----------



## David_ESM

Gianna. That photo scares the shit out of me... but not because of the bombs.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

cigargirlie said:


> Hmmm I think there is 4?!!
> 
> But I did this by myself!!! Ha


Oh good lord.......


----------



## mrj205

cigargirlie said:


> Hmmm I think there is 4?!!


No, definitely no. For other purposes... :mischief:

I can multitask! Nice pic!


----------



## cigargirlie

David_ESM said:


> Gianna. That photo scares the shit out of me... but not because of the bombs.


David that picture should scare you!!!! Muaaahhhhaaaa yes that is my wineador lol


----------



## Mr.Cam




----------



## Necmo




----------



## David_ESM

^^ ound: ^^

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Necmo




----------



## exprime8

cigargirlie said:


> Muaaahhhhaaaa yes that is my wineador lol


..........DAMN...........!!!


----------



## David_ESM

Sean drew me back in...


----------



## foster0724

Hey. This thread is finally interesting. Nice work guys.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Necmo




----------



## StogieNinja

This is the best thread in Puff history.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## mrj205

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This is the best thread in Puff history.


Almost 1500 views in just over a day, with most happening in the last three hours...I'd have to agree. ound:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Stradawhovious

Am I the only one here that hopes CigarShop gives you folks hell, and the Midwest Mercenaries become legend?!?

Regardless this is turning out to be all kindza fun.


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## cigargirlie

You guys wanna get hip and join my bombing group?!! I am on my own and have posted more dcs than you!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Necmo

Cmdio said:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gosh

This thread is pure win. It went from fail to win in five pages, then just went winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnning for another seven.

MOAR WIN PLZ!


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## cigargirlie

cmdio said:


>


omg hysterical!!!!!


----------



## Necmo




----------



## android




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio

Necmo said:


>


----------



## gosh




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Stradawhovious

Kentucky isn't in the midwest..........

Well, someone ought to tell Puff!!!!!!!!










In terms of internets, I just made some of you look silly.

And it was fun.


----------



## Cmdio

Stradawhovious said:


> Kentucky isn't in the midwest..........
> 
> Well, someone ought to tell Puff!!!!!!!!
> 
> In terms of internets, I just made some of you look silly.
> 
> And it was fun.


----------



## Cmdio

I'm out of ideas again, and yet again I wanted to stress to MM that this is all in fun and friendly jest. I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Cmdio said:


>


F*ck yeah.

:whoo:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Stradawhovious said:


> Kentucky isn't in the midwest..........
> 
> Well, someone ought to tell Puff!!!!!!!!












...as defined by the US Census Bureau...


----------



## Mr.Cam

By far the best thread seen in my short time on puff. It should be a sticky titled "Think before you start a bombing group."


----------



## Stradawhovious

Cigar Noob said:


> ...as defined by the US Census Bureau...


Hey..... I'm not the one that put the site together........

Jest sayin'. 

Besides, I got my +10 internets. Your argument is now invalid.


----------



## Necmo




----------



## David_ESM

Necmo said:


>


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Mr Dude65

I can't believe this has gone on for 17 pages! They're all hilarious! Keep it up!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM

...


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Vicini

When I went to bed this morning it was 6 pages. now it's 17. and still nothing worth a damn from these noobs. Well at least I can compile a list of targets. and I do think I read somewhere that they like white owels.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Zlc410

Holy crap that was worth the read! Hilarious stuff guys.


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Loki21

Wow. Not sure I have laffed this hard in awhile. Scratches off starting a bomb group from my list of things to do in life lol.


----------



## Necmo

More to come soon...


----------



## foster0724

android said:


>


Hey. WTF !!!!!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM

Alright, if this one doesn't make you snicker I don't know what will...


----------



## Oldmso54

As absolutely hilarious as this thread is... and i am enjoying it immensely... I still say the most indescribable hilarity will be when this so called "bomb" lands,,,, :nod:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## StogieNinja

foster0724 said:


> Hey. WTF !!!!!


HAHAHA! That response made me laugh as hard as any of the memes.


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> As absolutely hilarious as this thread is... and i am enjoying it immensely... I still say the most indescribable hilarity will be when this so called "bomb" lands,,,, :nod:


Ha, I feel like this bomb group is the same as if Brain let Pinky handle all the planning.


----------



## Oldmso54

i wish i knew how to do these memes - the ideas in my head are endless.................


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Oldmso54

Lmao rotflmfao


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> i wish i knew how to do these memes - the ideas in my head are endless.................


----------



## the_brain

android said:


>


*Brain:* We damn near pissed ourselves when we saw this, but Puff FAIL "You have given out too much respect in the past 24 hours"... WTF!!! We haven't laughed this hard in a while... And we needed it this week...

*Pinky: *Narf! and the nerve of them... Using a two part act... That is our thing...

*Brain:* And the Herfabomber ever since the Lockbox landed... We really fractured him with that one...

*Pinky:* Egad, but a bombing group from fly-over country?!?



David_ESM said:


> Ha, I feel like this bomb group is the same as if Brain let Pinky handle all the planning.


*Pinky: *Hey, I planed the squid attack... That worked...


----------



## Mr.Cam

Oldmso54 said:


> i wish i knew how to do these memes - the ideas in my head are endless.................


Just google meme generator.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Oldmso54

Mr.Cam said:


> Just google meme generator.


Brent - it's ME = do you really think it's that easy :doh:


----------



## Swany

Well played Sirs, well played. And I'm from the midwest, if you bastages (a.k.a. midwest mercenaries) don't up your game and destroy these meme f'ers...............


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Mr Dude65

lol, David, that last one didn't make any sense!


----------



## Mr.Cam

Oldmso54 said:


> Brent - it's ME = do you really think it's that easy :doh:


I forgot your the FOGGEST FOG out there. This one is on your behalf.


----------



## Necmo

Oldmso54 said:


> i wish i knew how to do these memes - the ideas in my head are endless.................


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Oldmso54

Swany said:


> Well played Sirs, well played. And I'm from the midwest, if you bastages (a.k.a. midwest mercenaries) don't up your game and destroy these meme f'ers...............


Swany - you're a "heavy hitter" ! Maybe you could join them and then we could bomb you with a ANOTHER monolith............ FULL!!


----------



## David_ESM

Mr Dude65 said:


> lol, David, that last one didn't make any sense!


Man it is no fun when you have to explain it...

At one point this country was just the Eastern seaboard... Then they moved a little bit inland... Kentucky was there. That was the new "west" back then.


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM

...


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## the_brain

*Pinky:* LOOK Brain!!! Look at what I made!!!

*Brain: *Pinky, I said meme, not this... But now that I look at it, and it's complete lack of artistic talent, I realize it has a little old school allure... Are those numbers what I think they are?!?

*Pinky:* Narf! and from 30k feet we did boom!!!

*Pinky:* Sorry Shawn, Puff pulled my spaces in the original...


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Mr.Cam




----------



## David_ESM

Pinky works too hard...

<:3}~


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Oldmso54

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* LOOK Brain!!! Look at what I made!!!
> 
> *Brain: *Pinky, I said meme, not this... But now that I look at it, and it's complete lack of artistic talent, I realize it has a little old school allure... Are those numbers what I think they are?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! and from 30k feet we did boom!!!
> 
> ___________
> /\ / \ /\
> \ \/ \/ /
> \ | O O | /
> \/| |\/
> / -------- \
> \ 9405 5036 9930 /
> \_0205 0751XX_/
> \ / ||\
> \ / \ / \
> \/ \ / /\ \
> \ /\ / / |\ \
> \ / \ / / | \ \
> \/ \ | | | | |
> \ | | | | |
> \| |_|__| |
> | |
> \ 9405 5036 9930 /
> \____________/
> _______|| ||________
> |_02050_| |_751XX__|


Daammnnnn Midwest whatevers - Pinky and the Brain just dropped a bomb from 30,000 feet somewhere over the universe and you guys are still trying to figure out how to post a DC!!!

I'm embarrassed for you....:fear:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## the_brain

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* LOOK Brain!!! Look at what I made!!!
> 
> *Brain: *Pinky, I said meme, not this... But now that I look at it, and it's complete lack of artistic talent, I realize it has a little old school allure... Are those numbers what I think they are?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! and from 30k feet we did boom!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Sorry Shawn, Puff pulled my spaces in the original...





Oldmso54 said:


> Daammnnnn Midwest whatevers - Pinky and the Brain just dropped a bomb from 30,000 feet somewhere over the universe and you guys are still trying to figure out how to post a DC!!!
> 
> I'm embarrassed for you....:fear:


*Brain:* And Shawn, the nicest guy on earth, just called you out...

*Pinky:* Narf! The shame...


----------



## Necmo




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Mr.Cam




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Mr.Cam




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Loki21

Lets see if this how this thing plays out like I think it might lol.


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Necmo




----------



## David_ESM

Loki21 said:


> Lets see if this how this thing plays out like I think it might lol.


Oh god Josh, that was hilarious, I think I am out of RG but you are getting some for that.

Embedding for you so more people can see it.


----------



## Mr.Cam

Oldmso54 said:


> i wish i knew how to do these memes - the ideas in my head are endless.................


Just google meme generator.


----------



## Loki21

Thanks David!! I'm watching two kids and trying to entertain myself on the side and this thread has produced lol.


----------



## Necmo




----------



## mrj205

David_ESM said:


> Oh god Josh, that was hilarious, I think I am out of RG but you are getting some for that.


Got him!


----------



## Mr Dude65

David_ESM said:


> Man it is no fun when you have to explain it...
> 
> At one point this country was just the Eastern seaboard... Then they moved a little bit inland... Kentucky was there. That was the new "west" back then.


Oh, you just went way far back... less funny, but okay, lol!


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Merkonakis

Funniest thread I've seen on Puff yet... As a noob, I've definitely learned my lesson!


----------



## Cmdio

Posting this for Shawn


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Scott W.

This is too much really.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Okay, I get that it's funny about how there was one DC posted, but making jokes that we're doing this to simply be bombed is a bit far for me. Let's stop with that, maybe...


----------



## Scott W.

I believe others have said and I will concur that this ball busting is being done in a non harmful playful tone. No offense meant but it is funny.


----------



## Mante

> NO one is safe!!


Bahahahahaaaaaaaa. I AM!


----------



## Loki21

Yeah but I still think it will turn out like the video I posted. Prolly end up with a small slap and alot of tears lol.


----------



## Mr Dude65

scottw said:


> I believe others have said and I will concur that this ball busting is being done in a non harmful playful tone. No offense meant but it is funny.


Right, I get that, but just because it's meant in good fun doesn't mean that it is _all_ good fun.


----------



## bazookajoe8




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## jobes2007

David_ESM said:


>


Can you invite me? Whats a bomb? Who's shuckins? What's a vherf and do they have it in maduro?


----------



## bazookajoe8




----------



## David_ESM

jobes2007 said:


> Can you invite me?


----------



## Cmdio

Mr Dude65 said:


> Okay, I get that it's funny about how there was one DC posted, but making jokes that we're doing this to simply be bombed is a bit far for me. Let's stop with that, maybe...


At least with my part, yes I am making fun of you and using that approach. It is all in good nature, and I don't believe that being bombed is your goal. I'm just having some fun, especially because people were enjoying the memes. It was all just for fun.


----------



## bazookajoe8




----------



## bazookajoe8




----------



## Danfish98

Let me interrupt what is easily the funniest thread I recall seeing on Puff to inform the M&Ms that the Puffers at zip code 46052 are on vacation until a week from Sunday. Consder yourself(s) fortunate that the gods of Puff have seen fit to allow you to live an extra week. Now back to your regularly scheduled meme hilarity.


----------



## meatcake

[No message]


----------



## meatcake




----------



## Necmo

meatcake said:


>


lol awesome


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Herfabomber: "Junior, I just made my first meme."

Pinhead Jr.: "okayyyyyy..this should be good....let's see it"



Herfabomber: "so, whaddya think?"

Pinhead Jr.: "soooooooo..where is it, oh Mememaster?"

Herfabomber: "ummmmmmmm..I dunno?"

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, yer embarrassing me."


----------



## Necmo




----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Herfabomber: "okay..I think I got it now, Junior."

Pinhead Jr.: "if you say so, Dude...give it a shot."














































hmmmmmmmm

Pinhead Jr: "Dude, maybe Pinky can help you with this problem...AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Cigar Noob




----------



## Cigar Noob




----------



## Cigar Noob




----------



## Fuzzy

Keep them coming! I have to say that this is the funniest bomb thread ever!

No matter what, the mid-west has been made infamous, no matter if there is one DC or a hundred. 

Why, even Kentucky, has been put on the revisionist map thanks to this 'group"


----------



## mrj205

And it's still happening. Ha!


----------



## CigarShop

Good Morning to ALL you "doubters" ..we just had a team meeting and well our mission is now even stronger. 
We really enjoy all the BS going on, but while we might be small in size, we are large with numbers. So look in this thread on Monday to see the next batch of DC numbers..have a great day, many races to partake in today.

Smoking Rocky's today, smoking yer mailboxes on Monday.
Warmest regards,

Pete, Commander of the Midwest Mercenaries, via Kentucky/Ohio


----------



## Fuzzy

mrj205 said:


> And it's still happening. Ha!


Cory, please do not tell me the Old Dominion is now in the mid-west.

the MWBG has now provided me with as much entertainment as a couple of years worth of SNL!


----------



## mrj205

Fuzzy said:


> Cory, please do not tell me the Old Dominion is now in the mid-west.


Fear not Fuzzy, it isn't. However, we may want to adopt this logic for comprehension purposes:










Let the memes continue!


----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio

Stradawhovious said:


>


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Stradawhovious

Cmdio said:


>


What........ Cows are scary.


----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## Cmdio

^^^ awesome, I kept seeing the fallout one, but couldn't figure out an angle. Nice job.


----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## The_Chosen_One

Cmdio said:


> ^^^ awesome, I kept seeing the fallout one, but couldn't figure out an angle. Nice job.


Haha, loved Fallout, figured anyone who played it would get it.


----------



## meatcake




----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## mpls

Hey I thought MN is part of the Midwest, but maybe not because it sure as hell isn't anywhere near Kentucky.


----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## Oldmso54

Tough Love Baby - really we need cigars to do this where the **** am i supp


----------



## mrj205

Shawn made a meme!!! Woooooo hoooooo!


----------



## Oldmso54

mrj205 said:


> Shawn made a meme!!! Woooooo hoooooo!


yeah but how do i get it to embed here?? :ask:


----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## Oldmso54

Your Highness - i think we ****ed up with this midwest thing nah im sure


----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## Cmdio

Shawn's Meme



















Shawn, take that little link they give you, put an in "i." right after the http:// and then put ".jpg" at the end of the link, pick the image tags to imbed it.


----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## gosh

CigarShop said:


> Pete, Commander of the Midwest Mercenaries, via Kentucky/*Ohio*


Um, back the fcuk up chuck. Ohio is claimed and is firmly LOB/Squid territory. Go back across the border to your zoo called Kentucky.



The_Chosen_One said:


>


Hey wait, how did my picture make it onto a meme creator site?!


----------



## Johnpaul

[No message]


----------



## cigargirlie

The_Chosen_One said:


>


:biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh:

RG bump for you!!! Lmao


----------



## lostdog13

Pale Horse said:


> Another bombing group? We already have several that don't do anything, why not... :boink: :lol:


ahahahahaha....now that's funny


----------



## CigarShop

'Ol Farts: we be so dang tired thinking of all this bullshit to write.

MWM: we should be sending them some geritol also, with there cigars.

'Ol Farts: (scratching himself) I dun looked in me Coolidor and wish them bombs would get here.

MWM: patience ol man, we know you're old but just wait till your mail comes Weds.

'Ol Farts: where'd I put my damm lighter? Also I can only eat canned corn, my dentures don't work with corn on the cob, oh to be a young puff MWM!!


----------



## Packerjh

:ask: I'm not sure what to say...:ask:


----------



## David_ESM

Packerjh said:


> :ask: I'm not sure what to say...:ask:


Sometimes you don't have to say anything. You just react. My reaction... ound:


----------



## smokin surfer

Well this midwest bunch sure has caused some chaos - fourteen pages of it! :lol:

Can't wait to see what the next mime will be...


----------



## The_Chosen_One




----------



## cigargirlie

CigarShop said:


> 'Ol Farts: we be so dang tired thinking of all this bullshit to write.
> 
> MWM: we should be sending them some geritol also, with there cigars.
> 
> 'Ol Farts: (scratching himself) I dun looked in me Coolidor and wish them bombs would get here.
> 
> MWM: patience ol man, we know you're old but just wait till your mail comes Weds.
> 
> 'Ol Farts: where'd I put my damm lighter? Also I can only eat canned corn, my dentures don't work with corn on the cob, oh to be a young puff MWM!!


Dear Cigarshop Pete,

It was nice knowing you and your group. I am sorry to see you all will be nuked. Have a nice day and oh welcome to Puff!! Lmao


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Necmo




----------



## meatcake

Who all is in this merry ill band of jag offs anyway. I just see one guy. Hardly a bomb squad.
We at least have like....oh....hmm. Well more than ONE!


----------



## Oldmso54

I'm getting :bored: with all this :blabla: so :yawn: someone call me hone: when something actually happens


----------



## Cmdio

meatcake said:


> Who all is in this merry ill band of jag offs anyway. I just see one guy. Hardly a bomb squad.
> We at least have like....oh....hmm. Well more than ONE!


As far as I can tell, the merry jag offs include: stratovarius, Cigar Shop and Mister Dude.


----------



## CigarShop

Feldenak also and two other mystery members. We're getting larger everyday!!

Time the 'Ol Farts woke up!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Gotta give it to em. Not a bomb in site and yet this thread is 27 pages and growing. Good luck guys n possibly gals, on both sides of this


----------



## ShortFuse




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

meatcake said:


> Who all is in this merry ill band of jag offs anyway. I just see one guy. Hardly a bomb squad.
> We at least have like....oh....hmm. Well more than ONE!


Herfabomber: "Junior, I think I got this nailed.."

Pinhead Jr.: "I've heard that before."

Herfabomber: "No, really..check this out."

Pinhead Jr.: "quick..somebody call the Pope...I just witnessed a miracle."


----------



## hawesg

So many great memes 


The_Chosen_One said:


>


I feel like in light of the cow picture this should read legen wait for it dairy.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


If you count each of the individual numbers in that one DC, then I guess that's true.



Oldmso54 said:


> Tough Love Baby - really we need cigars to do this where the **** am i supp


I think this is my favorite.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

I think I'm getting the hang of this....


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Necmo




----------



## Fuzzy

I am enjoying this! Keep 'em coming since they do not have my new location.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Just sayin'. :wink:


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Mr.Cam

[No message]


----------



## Mr.Cam




----------



## Necmo

:laugh:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

where does the fun start here. I need cliffs lol


----------



## Brettanomyces

Phil from Chicago said:


> where does the fun start here. I need cliffs lol


No, you just need to read all 28 pages. It's worth it.

ound:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

its only 9 for me thank god lol

*Checks to see if Illinois is in the Midwest.. Nope Northern Midwest.. damn


----------



## The_Chosen_One

I know it was mentioned before, just want to reiterate that this is all in fun. Nothing would make me smile more than I already have from this thread than seeing 10-15 bombs land next week


----------



## MontyTheMooch

The_Chosen_One said:


> I know it was mentioned before, just want to reiterate that this is all in fun. Nothing would make me smile more than I already have from this thread than seeing 10-15 bombs land next week


And Mad props for not taking all this "punishment" seriously.


----------



## Necmo

yeah, in all seriousness I honestly hope that this bombing group absolutely destroys every target they bomb. All the random meme's are just poking fun and shouldn't be taken seriously at all. So like Eric said, mad props for everyone being good sports about it.


----------



## meatcake

Wombats, Lobsters, Squids, who gives a flying poop, its just the same 6 guys (and Gianna for good measure) bombing each other anyway. Good to see some new blood launching something, even if it is just one bomb,that probably includes at least a 10 pack of Gurkha, Ron Mexico and Rocky's.

Now hopefully, these noobs thought to bomb someone new and exciting instead of one of the same 6 guys. That would be a real treat.


----------



## Vicini

> You entered: 9405503699300203523275
> 
> Your Item's Status
> Your item was delivered at 3:23 pm on November 17, 2012 in COLUMBUS, OH 43219.


D E D dead


----------



## hawesg

I whole hardheartedly agree with what has been said above, I think everyone involved in the fun poking knows there just giving these mercenaries a hard time, but kudos to them for taking it on the chin.
Oh and I've started a bombing group .... Wait that's not right... But I am in the Midwest... Nope that's not true
But I did feel as though the one DC in this thread could use some more company, so I went over to Pat's (phager) guess the day contest, loaded the current entries list into Random.org and out came a target. Watch out who ever you are these mercenaries have put you in danger. DC: 9405 5036 9930 0205 7069 66


----------



## cigargirlie

Vicini said:


> D E D dead


Whatever body parts were left over from your bomb, I nuked Denns!! 

03120860000217617905
Priority Mail®
Delivered
November 17, 2012, 3:23 pm
COLUMBUS, OH 43219


----------



## Wallbright

KABOOM


----------



## phager

hawesg said:


> I whole hardheartedly agree with what has been said above, I think everyone involved in the fun poking knows there just giving these mercenaries a hard time, but kudos to them for taking it on the chin.
> Oh and I've started a bombing group .... Wait that's not right... But I am in the Midwest... Nope that's not true
> But I did feel as though the one DC in this thread could use some more company, so I went over to Pat's (phager) guess the day contest, loaded the current entries list into Random.org and out came a target. Watch out who ever you are these mercenaries have put you in danger. DC: 9405 5036 9930 0205 7069 66


Thank god I'm just hosting the contest, and haven't entered 

Good god, this is one of the best threads I've seen on here!


----------



## BigSarge

Best thread in a long while! I'd make a meme but I'm to busy packing bombs.


----------



## Fuzzy

This thread is the highlight of Puff at the moment!!


----------



## [email protected]

meatcake said:


> Wombats, Lobsters, Squids, who gives a flying poop, its just the same 6 guys (and Gianna for good measure) bombing each other anyway. Good to see some new blood launching something, even if it is just one bomb,that probably includes at least a 10 pack of Gurkha, Ron Mexico and Rocky's.
> 
> Now hopefully, these noobs thought to bomb someone new and exciting instead of one of the same 6 guys. That would be a real treat.


hahahaha +1


----------



## Loki21

cigargirlie said:


> Whatever body parts were left over from your bomb, I nuked Denns!!
> 
> 03120860000217617905
> Priority Mail®
> Delivered
> November 17, 2012, 3:23 pm
> COLUMBUS, OH 43219


These two ='s this....


----------



## Vicini




----------



## Hannibal

Vicini said:


> D E D dead


Soooooo????????

It says it landed?? Dennis, I thought I told you not to use that many explosives!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## CigarShop

I just got done watching the horses train, and my wife said we have two suspicious packages at the house. I told her to call the ATF and the FBI. I get back to Columbus this evening after the Churchill Races. So once the "bomb" squad gives the all clear at the house I'll report the damage in the AM.

Pete

Looks like the WAR has started, I'm so glad WE woke up them 'Ol Farts!!!


----------



## cigargirlie

CigarShop said:


> I just got done watching the horses train, and my wife said we have two suspicious packages at the house. I told her to call the ATF and the FBI. I get back to Columbus this evening after the Churchill Races. So once the "bomb" squad gives the all clear at the house I'll report the damage in the AM.
> 
> Pete
> 
> Looks like the WAR has started, I'm so glad WE woke up them 'Ol Farts!!!


CigarShop Cornhusker Panties in a Wad Midwesterner Cranky Pants,

FYI, quickiest way to get :bitchslap: :kicknuts: is to tell a lady she is an Ol'Fart!!!
On that note back to the pink glitter bombing factory, this isn't going to end nice for you!!!! 
Have a nice day!!! 

Muahhhhhhhhhaaa

:twisted: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy

cigargirlie said:


> On that note back to the pink glitter bombing factory, this isn't going to end nice for you!!!!
> Have a nice day!!!


grrrrr glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well i guess better them than me


----------



## cigargirlie

kapathy said:


> grrrrr glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well i guess better them than me


Kevin, it's ok!! Come back from the flashback. Come to the light. Think of glitter as your friend. It's ok. Deep breaths. :biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy

cigargirlie said:


> Kevin, it's ok!! Come back from the flashback. Come to the light. Think of glitter as your friend. It's ok. Deep breaths. :biglaugh:


you have no idea...the flashbacks and nightmares... its uncontrollable. Cold sweats and fevers.....


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> Looks like the WAR has *ended*, I'm so *surprised* WE *got destroyed* by them 'Ol Farts!!!


Fixed


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Looks like the WAR has started, I'm so glad WE woke up them 'Ol Farts!!!


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## kapathy

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


pies are better than cookie bombs.....remember that guy?


----------



## Oldmso54

kapathy said:


> pies are better than cookie bombs.....remember *that guy*?


Ya know Kev - i been thinking from the beginning that there is an eerie similarity to "this guy" and "that guy"? Probably not true at all but since you referenced it ..... :dunno: Off to find a new meme :lol:


----------



## Cigar Noob

kapathy said:


> pies are better than cookie bombs.....remember that guy?


I actually sent that guy an invite on behalf of the Midwest Mercenaries. I figured with how much shit he talked, and how epicly he fell on his face... it was a good match. His threads were very similar... about 1 DC per 30 pages.


----------



## Oldmso54

damn meme maker !


----------



## Cigar Noob

Oldmso54 said:


> damn meme maker !


throw an "i" in from of the web address (after the http:// part) and then put ".jpg" on the end and just wrap in the IMG tags. Now get back to meme macking and give me some embedded entertainment!


----------



## Oldmso54




----------



## Fuzzy

[No message]


----------



## Oldmso54




----------



## CigarShop

Hmm...I see the 'Ol Farts are still awake...
Well soon it's time for there warm milk and cookies. Hopefully they can BELCH and then go to bed quietly....

Driving back to Columbus now, will be interested in how my bomb squad is preparing for Monday's onslaught...
Try and stay awake you 'Ol FARTS!!!


----------



## Oldmso54




----------



## Oldmso54




----------



## Oldmso54




----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> I just got done watching the horses train, and my wife said we have two suspicious packages at the house. I told her to call the ATF and the FBI. I get back to Columbus this evening after the Churchill Races. So once the "bomb" squad gives the all clear at the house I'll report the damage in the AM.
> 
> Pete
> 
> Looks like the WAR has started, I'm so glad WE woke up them 'Ol Farts!!!


I'm pretty sure Gianna is not only not an ol fart but she was wide awake already.


----------



## CigarShop

Definition of Old Fart: Someone who is boring and old-fashioned-Macmillan Dictionary

Thus I started the MWM: we are not old-fashioned or boring. And we will bring a breath of fresh air to Puff.
Not that 'Ol FART smell


----------



## Oldmso54




----------



## hawesg

phager said:


> Thank god I'm just hosting the contest, and haven't entered
> 
> Good god, this is one of the best threads I've seen on here!


Your safe, for the moment, thanks for the target! And congrats on the new addition to the family.



meatcake said:


> Wombats, Lobsters, Squids, who gives a flying poop, its just the same 6 guys (and Gianna for good measure) bombing each other anyway. Good to see some new blood launching something, even if it is just one bomb,that probably includes at least a 10 pack of Gurkha, Ron Mexico and Rocky's.
> 
> Now hopefully, these noobs thought to bomb someone new and exciting instead of one of the same 6 guys. That would be a real treat.


Hey Brendan I bomb people some times, and there's some other people who do the same.



CigarShop said:


> Definition of Old Fart: Someone who is boring and old-fashioned-Macmillan Dictionary
> 
> Thus I started the MWM: we are not old-fashioned or boring. And we will bring a breath of fresh air to Puff.
> Not that 'Ol FART smell


Silly old fashioned bombing groups sending bombs, time to think outside the box


----------



## sweater88

Oldmso54 said:


>


and me :yo:


----------



## cigargirlie

hawesg said:


> I'm pretty sure Gianna is not only not an ol fart but she was wide awake already.


:biglaugh: :biglaugh:

Thank you Garret!! RG Bump for you. Lol. You made my morning!!! Lol


----------



## sweater88

dohhhhh


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

hawesg said:


> Silly old fashioned bombing groups sending bombs, time to think outside the box


Mr Bean agrees with you...

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Oldmso54 said:


>


too bad you didn't figure out the English language, Numbnuts...










Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Oldmso54

ouirknotamuzd said:


> too bad you didn't figure out the English language, Numbnuts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Sure - distract from the facts ... hey Jr. - Pops ain't no English major ya know!


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## AStateJB

Memes from Shawn and Pete in the same post...


----------



## atllogix

ahhhhh, how did I miss this thread, :laugh:


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## hawesg

Fuzzy that's the old fashioned boring way of doing things, don't you know these days all the rage is cows and poor geography 
Just ask this hipster cow








And I think the image that ninja just used is my favorite.


----------



## bazookajoe8




----------



## Fuzzy

hawesg said:


> Fuzzy that's the old fashioned boring way of doing things, don't you know these days all the rage is cows and poor geography


But, Monica LOVES cigars!


----------



## hawesg

Fuzzy said:


> But, Monica LOVES cigars!


But she is an "old fart"


----------



## gosh

Hmmm a day later and this thread is still nothing but memes. 

Saying this a slow start to a new bomb group would be an understatement.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

gosh said:


> Hmmm a day later and this thread is still nothing but memes.
> 
> Saying this a slow start to a new bomb group would be an understatement.


I agree, Goshereenio..


----------



## Fuzzy

hawesg said:


> But she is an "old fart"


my youngest daughter is two years older than her. I guess I am a really old phart!


----------



## CigarShop

Almost home, a very long day. But one of our three horses won. Also I just got a great deal on Perdomo Lot 23 bx of 20 for 92.95 including shipping! 
Can't wait for the morning, OUR Group of MWM will be posting there DC's...

Also I have to be very careful to open those explosive packages awaiting my arrival.


----------



## sweater88

Quiet Everybody, I have an anouncement to make:

I am anouncing that, I will be making a thread anouncing that someday I will be posting a dc.

anouncement over. ound:


----------



## hawesg

Fuzzy said:


> my youngest daughter is two years older than her. I guess I am a really old phart!


I don't think old in this context has anything to do with age, although i'm not 100% sure i follow any of this.



CigarShop said:


> Almost home, a very long day. But one of our three horses won. Also I just got a great deal on Perdomo Lot 23 bx of 20 for 92.95 including shipping!
> Can't wait for the morning, OUR Group of MWM will be posting there DC's...
> 
> Also I have to be very careful to open those explosive packages awaiting my arrival.


Why is OUR capitalized, does someone else have a Midwest mercenaries group? And have fun opening those packages, also congrats on the win!


----------



## CigarShop

OUR is capitalized because the MWM is more than just me. The other members on Monday will have there DC's posted in here.
We have two 'Ol Farts targeted. The Addys have been distributed and then they'll have a thanksgiving eve bomb arrival.

Now to my two packages, Cigargirlie and F- my mailbox, well thank you very much. I'll post the damage in the AM!!
Pete


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> OUR is capitalized because the MWM is more than just me. The other members on Monday will have there DC's posted in here.
> We have two 'Ol Farts targeted. The Addys have been distributed and then they'll have a thanksgiving eve bomb arrival.
> 
> Now to my two packages, Cigargirlie and F- my mailbox, well thank you very much. I'll post the damage in the AM!!
> Pete


I'm just giving you a hard time pete


----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## CigarShop

Why ladies don't FART? 

Goodnight all, Monday will be a fun day..17 hour day...


----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


>


Pretty sure yours reek of walnuts, though. ound:


----------



## cigargirlie

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces

^^^ Nice. That needs some RG.


----------



## Cigar Noob

CigarShop said:


> OUR is capitalized because the MWM is more than just me. The other members on Monday will have there DC's posted in here.
> We have two 'Ol Farts targeted. The Addys have been distributed and then they'll have a thanksgiving eve bomb arrival.
> 
> Now to my two packages, Cigargirlie and F- my mailbox, well thank you very much. I'll post the damage in the AM!!
> Pete


Is no one in your crew familiar with usps.com? Not a single one of you guys has a DC all printed up and ready to go... and we are supposed to be scared?


----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Can't wait for the morning, OUR Group of MWM will be posting there DC's...


Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops, Midwest is one word, right?"

Herfabomber: "yup"

Pinhead Jr.: "so, shouldn't the acronym for Midwest Mercenaries be MM?"

Herfabomber: "yer right, Junior...then, they could have these guys as their mascots...










Pinhead Jr.: "Midwest Mercenaries...melt in your mouth, not in your hand..."

Herfabomber: "what the Hell does that mean?"

Pinhead Jr.: "I dunno..but, at least it ain't a meme...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Pinhead Jr.: "now that Pops figured out how to make a meme...time to show him how it's done...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Necmo




----------



## johnb

YAWN!! :deadhorse:



Necmo said:


>


----------



## gosh

Necmo said:


>


What should anyone fear from a guy that doesn't have the post count -or- the time needed to see addresses? And I know the answer isn't going to be "someone gave it to me" because that would be against the rules.


----------



## cigargirlie

DCs:
0312 0860 0002 1761 7981
0312 0860 0002 1761 8025
0312 0860 0002 1761 8001
0312 0860 0002 1761 7998

MUAAAHHHHHHAAAAA :twisted::madgrin::biglaugh:


----------



## Longer ash

wow this thread has really turned into "watch cigargirlie smack the chit out of noobs" you mm'ers should be taking notes here those^^^ are real DC's


----------



## CigarShop

@gosh, so I guess you're NOT a fan of the MWM! And you're from the Midwest. Whatever

The damage inflicted upon me was vast, but yet shaken I still live to fight another day! The pictures will be posted soon.
Our MWM will be doing there work today and posting DC's.
Also a "new" member said he will be doing his damage on Tuesday. So we are growing day by day.

Have a great day,

Pete


----------



## Hannibal

Where's the p0rn already?????


----------



## Hannibal

Good Lord.....

Funny how 'ol cigarshop Pete is picking fun at the 'ol farts. Hell he must have a 35mm camera waiting for the roll to get full.... Where's the p0rn??????


----------



## mrj205




----------



## Stradawhovious

Hannibal said:


> Good Lord.....
> 
> Funny how 'ol cigarshop Pete is picking fun at the 'ol farts. Hell he must have a 35mm camera waiting for the roll to get full.... Where's the p0rn??????


Alright already! Keep ye shirt on.

Apparently, our fearless leader has appointed me as the group "Secretary", and sent me emails with pics of the damage. Sorry it took so long, I have other pressing issues to deal with.

Here is photographic evidence of the first volley......... I am under the understanding there will be return fire today from our illustrious group, although a family issue is preventing me from firing this time..........

This time.

I will launch an attack when I am able.


----------



## Hannibal

Only one picture workie........

Who are they from?????


----------



## mrj205

Stradawhovious said:


> Apparently, our fearless elader has appointedm me as the group "Secretary", and send me emails with pics of the damage. Sorry it took so long, I have other pressing issues to deal with.
> 
> Here is photographic evidence of the first volley......... I am under the understanding there will be return fire today from our illustrious group, although a family issue is preventing me from firing this time..........


So let me get this right:

1) you are all part of a bomb group, yet don't exist within a group, nor are your members known to the puff community
2) your leader doesn't know how to post pictures (that could be problematic if he's truly trying to start this battle with the "FOGs")
3) you guys don't believe in bomb write-ups, nor crediting the people who've bombed you
4) your bomb group announces itself almost five days ago, and still only has one "DC" posted
5) you guys haven't heard of photo sharing sites like photobucket

Just my observations, but it seems like you guys aren't too good at operating "off the cuff". ound:


----------



## Stradawhovious

mrj205 said:


> So let me get this right:
> [lots of words]


Yep.  That seems to be the long and short of it. :lol:


----------



## Longer ash

very nice hit cigargirlie!!!


----------



## atllogix

HA! I gotta stop looking at this thread, to hilarious, and I need to get to sleep.


----------



## Oldmso54

Stradawhovious said:


> *I will launch an attack when I am able*.


This has to be one of the looniest lines ever.... I'm in a bombing group that was announced a week ago and has 34 pages of rhetoric and their appointed secretary says: *I will launch an attack when I am able.*

OMG :faint:
Seriously? ound:
You actually POSTED that? :embarassed:


----------



## Oldmso54

Oh and their fearless leader has had 2 bombs land on him AFTER he supposedly sent his, yet his still hasn't landed???? And it's 11:00 EST and still not DC's from any other members...

More like "Midwest Marshmallows" I'd say ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Longer ash

cigargirlie said:


> DCs:
> 0312 0860 0002 1761 7981
> 0312 0860 0002 1761 8025
> 0312 0860 0002 1761 8001
> 0312 0860 0002 1761 7998
> 
> MUAAAHHHHHHAAAAA :twisted::madgrin::biglaugh:


hey now they got one thing right there was DC's posted on Monday morning :crutch:


----------



## Oldmso54

PSA on HOW TO START A BOMB GROUP

1. Have lots of cigars
2. Have lots of members
3. Have members who actually have lots of cigars
4. Have shipping supplies (boxes, bubble wrap, DC labels, etc)
5. Have lots of cigars
6. Name your group and let your members know who they are
7. Have lots of cigars
8. When you announce your group - include DC #'s - Lots of them
9. Have lots of cigars to replace the cigars you send
10. And.... Last but not least ... HAVE LOTS OF CIGARS :drum:

:yo: You're Welcome!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Oldmso54 said:


> This has to be one of the looniest lines ever.... I'm in a bombing group that was announced a week ago and has 34 pages of rhetoric and their appointed secretary says: *I will launch an attack when I am able.*
> 
> OMG :faint:
> Seriously? ound:
> You actually POSTED that? :embarassed:


Yes. Since Thursday morning (ironically rthe day I discovered I was drafted into this group) I have been dealing with travel plans to get to a very unexpected funeral of a family member.

I haven't been able to get to a mailbox.

Sorry.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Mine will be sent out this afternoon on my way to class. Then the DC will be posted later tonight after class.


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## Feldenak

I sent this in a PM but after thinking about it some more, I think I'll go ahead and drop it in this thread. I appreciate the offer to join a Midwest Group, but I think I'm better off just going the route of the monthly Columbus/Central Ohio herf at a local B&M that we discussed before.

"Have you guys considered the cost required to be a "bombing group"? Looking at my income and what I have available to spend on cigars, I don't think I can make the financial commitment to being a regular bomber. I'm not opposed to sending the occasional bomb or grouping up to crush a deserving BOTL's mailbox but my income is not at the necessary level to be sending a bomb every week or so.

Andrew"


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## Mr Dude65

Feldenak said:


> I sent this in a PM but after thinking about it some more, I think I'll go ahead and drop it in this thread. I appreciate the offer to join a Midwest Group, but I think I'm better off just going the route of the monthly Columbus/Central Ohio herf at a local B&M that we discussed before.
> 
> "Have you guys considered the cost required to be a "bombing group"? Looking at my income and what I have available to spend on cigars, I don't think I can make the financial commitment to being a regular bomber. I'm not opposed to sending the occasional bomb or grouping up to crush a deserving BOTL's mailbox but my income is not at the necessary level to be sending a bomb every week or so.
> 
> Andrew"


Agree with this wholeheartedly... I am totally in for a bomb every now and then, but being a college student, it is not feasible for me to be sending bombs out all the time. That's what I thought this was, just a group of Midwest guys getting together to bomb the crap out of a few older members. However, if that's not the case, I'm going to have to back down, I believe...


----------



## Longer ash

If I ever win that lottery I will make my own bomber group too


----------



## Stradawhovious

Mr Dude65 said:


> Agree with this wholeheartedly... I am totally in for a bomb every now and then, but being a college student, it is not feasible for me to be sending bombs out all the time. That's what I thought this was, just a group of Midwest guys getting together to bomb the crap out of a few older members. However, if that's not the case, I'm going to have to back down, I believe...


I was dragged into this group kicking and screaming. :lol:

That said, I'm pretty sure my "bomb" schedule wouldn't be any different if I'm a part of this group or not. As I said in my response to the aforementionted PM.... I'm not going to put myself out financially for some strangers on the internets. I have more important things to spend my money on like my kids and a mortgage..... but what I do do, I'm going to have fun with. I will send bombs, I might receive some. Either way, I'm going to have a helluva lot of fun.

HA!

I said Do do.

[snicker]

This whole thing is just fcuking epic. :lol:


----------



## Stradawhovious

Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


Will someone PUHLEEZE bump ninja's RG for this.... it seems the system doesn't want me to.

:lol:


----------



## Johnpaul

Stradawhovious said:


> ...fearless leader... there will be return fire today from our illustrious group..


Would that make Pete your illustrious potentate?


----------



## Pianoman178

I am so sad I missed this thread over the weekend...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Johnpaul said:


> Would that make Pete your illustrious potentate?


I was going something more along the lines of this with the fearless leader comment........

The old farts should recognize it.


----------



## Oldmso54

Stradawhovious said:


> Will someone PUHLEEZE bump ninja's RG for this.... it seems the system doesn't want me to.
> 
> :lol:


I tried cause I agree - that was hilarious & actually made me laught out loud - but my rg :gn: for the ninja is out of ammo :frown:


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## Cmdio

Just had one of my exams this morning,


----------



## sweater88

this thing has come off the tracks...the group, the thread, I feel like I'm in some awkward social situation....I think I'm going to have refrain from reading any more of this, but its hard to take your eyes off of a train wreck.....


----------



## CigarShop

USPS 3817950230097 targets zip code : 99208

USPS 38177950230013 targets zip code: 24016

And more on Tuesday!!


----------



## hardcz

Oh children, you're so funny when you play. Though the big bad gorilla is somewhat back and looking in on you all. Play nice, stop fighting, it's not the way you were raised.


----------



## CigarShop

The MWM are still strong, two bombs went out today. We just had a meeting, all on the same page. These 'Ol FARTS just tried intimidation on the group. We might have bent a little bit but will NEVER be broken...

Pete

Targets zip codes: 99208 and24016

Tuesdays target zips: 95002 and 95236


----------



## Brettanomyces

CigarShop said:


> 95236


Careful, Pete. You're playing with fire there. :wink:


----------



## Cmdio

95236 

Heads up G


----------



## mrj205

Brettanomyces said:


> Careful, Pete. You're playing with fire there. :wink:


And here: :evil:



CigarShop said:


> USPS 38177950230013 targets zip code: 24016


----------



## Feldenak

CigarShop said:


> 95236


If this is going to who I think it is...this will not end well ound:


----------



## Brettanomyces

mrj205 said:


> And here: :evil:


I was wondering whose zip that was. Yup. Trouble.


----------



## CigarShop

lane:Looks like the'OL FARTs are back on the defensive now......

The MWM's will be over time the GROUP to be a part of... Not some cock-blockers or is it cock bombers....

Pete

Current score: MWM 3- DCs
Cock Blockers-2


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> lane:Looks like the'OL FARTs are back on the defensive now......


After...



Vicini said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0203 5232 75





cigargirlie said:


> 0312 0860 0002 1761 7905





cigargirlie said:


> 0312 0860 0002 1761 7981
> 0312 0860 0002 1761 8025
> 0312 0860 0002 1761 8001
> 0312 0860 0002 1761 7998


----------



## Mr Dude65

This will apply to someone quite soon...


----------



## David_ESM

CigarShop said:


> USPS 3817950230097 targets zip code : 99208


Looks like it is time to prepare for a firecracker. Small kitchen extinguisher and metal pot ready.

Dust off some flat rate boxes. Will respond accordingly.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Careful, Pete. You're playing with fire there. :wink:


I already got him already. Shakes my head. I am bout to hit the mailbox I still have time to create a pink pony. Just saying lmao

Hmmm and to think I am not in a bombing group!!! 
Hey that's it I am forming a solo bombing group!!! Who wants to join?!!! :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Merkonakis

This thread went from exciting to geographically educational to entertaining to brutal.


----------



## cigargirlie

Merkonakis said:


> This thread went from exciting to geographically educational to entertaining to brutal.


My comments are meant in good ribbing


----------



## Merkonakis

I wasn't talking about you!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Dude... Joe's Crab Shack called and wants their slogan back.









and to the other innactive-active member of the group... wtf?









I feel bad for Pete. This would be going much better if he just did this solo. 3 bombs for one guy is respectable, for a group where 2/3 of the members say sending a lot of bombs is not part of the plan and have already resigned without sending anything... not so much. To put it as kindly as possible, it is a comedy of errors that will live on in infamy. Whether this was the original plan or not, Pete did not out the members so if they didn't sign on to this being a full fledged bombing group... no one would have known. No excuses fellas....


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## exprime8

this whole "ill start a bomb group with 4 people by friday and end up with 1 guy as the leader and 1 guy as a secretary by monday" is too funny...

on a side note, what a hell is this?


hardcz said:


> Oh children, you're so funny when you play. Though the big bad gorilla is somewhat back and looking in on you all. Play nice, stop fighting, it's not the way you were raised.


who is this grumpy gorilla? Sorry, but this place is not big enough for 2 gorillas. So be careful were you step...


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cigar Noob




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Stradawhovious said:


> Apparently, our fearless leader has appointed me as the group "Secretary"


I love this thread..the absurdity just never ends...

Pinhead Jr.: "Hey, Mr. Secretary, how many words do you type a minute?.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM

Edit: Chris beat me by one minute... Great minds think alike? Or assholes think alike... Something.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Cigar Noob said:


> and to the other innactive-active member of the group... wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for Pete. This would be going much better if he just did this solo. 3 bombs for one guy is respectable, for a group where 2/3 of the members say sending a lot of bombs is not part of the plan and have already resigned without sending anything... not so much. To put it as kindly as possible, it is a comedy of errors that will live on in infamy. Whether this was the original plan or not, Pete did not out the members so if they didn't sign on to this being a full fledged bombing group... no one would have known. No excuses fellas....


Wow, 36 pages of good natured ribbing, and only one asshat comment.

Nice!

I never said I wouldn't send cigars to strangers. hell, I've alredy done that in other parts of the forum. I was simply trying to relay to the others gettign cold feet on this that they don't need to get a second mortgage on their house to send free shit to people they don't know. There was a concern that bombing other folks would require a commitment of sending more than they can afford. If people are doint that, they are doing it wrong.

As to me not sending anything out yet, I've explained earlier. I've spent the last several days trying to coordinate flights for famly members to an unexpected funeral, and need to get on a plane. Not an easy feat Thansgiving week. Next time a family member dies, I will make sure they do it on my schedule, so I can send free shit to strangers before being inconvenienced with having to deal with their untimely death.

Rest assured I will get everyone present at the wake and funeral to sign an apology letter for you.

As far as "joining" this group, I'd say I was drafted. Either way... you're right. I'm a total douchebag for dropping the ball here, and not making this my absolute top priority in life.

Good on you.

Whatever.

As for the rest of you, thanks for making this quite possibly one of the most hilarious, epic threads I have ever read, on any forum. Keep it up!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


>





Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......I never thought I'd say this, but "good job, Ninja."

Herfabomber: "yeah..he deserves a bump for those."


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## mrj205




----------



## CigarShop

@ ouirknotamuzed : FYI there has been 3 posted DC's ...two today one heading to zip : 99028 and one to : 24016.

I'm not disbanding the MWM, never!! F these 'Ol FARTS

Pete


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> 95236


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, Future Mom is gonna beat you like a redheaded stepchild.....and it's gonna be funnier than the M&M's callin' themselves a bombing group..AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Cmdio




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Feldenak

Cigar Noob said:


> Dude... Joe's Crab Shack called and wants their slogan back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to the other innactive-active member of the group... wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for Pete. This would be going much better if he just did this solo. 3 bombs for one guy is respectable, for a group where 2/3 of the members say sending a lot of bombs is not part of the plan and have already resigned without sending anything... not so much. To put it as kindly as possible, it is a comedy of errors that will live on in infamy. Whether this was the original plan or not, Pete did not out the members so if they didn't sign on to this being a full fledged bombing group... no one would have known. No excuses fellas....


My apologies for posting something so that people didn't think Pete went this alone. I don't have the disposable income that many bombers here seem to have, plus I've only really been building a stash for a couple months. Did Pete rush this a bit? Yeah, probably. I met him at a local B&M and he's a good guy and because of that, I didn't want to leave him twisting in the wind in such a public manner. Like I said earlier, I'm not opposed to sending out a couple bombs when I'm able based on my stogie supply and my financial situation. I've hashed out the situation with Pete. To me, most of the posts in this thread seem to be good natured ball-busting while being wildly entertaining and quite funny. Then you bust in with this comment and I have to admit I'm a bit bewildered and almost offended.

I would say I'm sorry that my disposable income and cigar supply don't measure up to your standards for bombing...but I'd be lying.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Cmdio




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

cigargirlie said:


> I already got him already. Shakes my head. I am bout to hit the mailbox I still have time to create a pink pony. Just saying lmao
> 
> Hmmm and to think I am not in a bombing group!!!
> Hey that's it I am forming a solo bombing group!!! Who wants to join?!!! :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


Pinhead Jr.: "I'm totally in, Future Mom...do we have to post DC #'s?....AAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "what the Hell are you doing?..you can't join a bombing group."

Pinhead Jr.: "sure I can, Dude...I've already bombed the crap out of people."

Herfabomber: "yeah, with my cigars!!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "I know...I'll just keep using yours, then."

Herfabomber: "in a pig's ass you will, you little shit..you wanna join a bombing group, you get a job!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "okay, gimme some cigars and I'll sell 'em....and make it the good stuff....bombing ain't cheap, yaknow."

Herfabomber: "Dear Lord, please help me find a nice foster home for this little ingrate."

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, Lord...one that has a teenage daughter or two so I can get me some...hehehehehehehe"


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "yeah, with my cigars!!!!"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "I know...I'll just keep using yours, then."
> 
> Herfabomber: "in a pig's ass you will, you little shit..you wanna join a bombing group, you get a job!!!"


So you're saying to be in a bomb group I have to send my own cigars?!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> lane:Looks like the'OL FARTs are back on the defensive now......
> 
> The MWM's will be over time the GROUP to be a part of... Not some cock-blockers or is it cock bombers....
> 
> Pete
> 
> Current score: MWM 3- DCs
> Cock Blockers-2


This math doesn't seem right, also Pete I noticed that when you acknowledged receipt of your bombs, you credited them to "cigar girlie and f*ck your mail box" I feel like that second one is not the name your looking for but a message from ... I'll give you a hint it starts with a v.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> @ ouirknotamuzed : FYI there has been 3 posted DC's ...two today one heading to zip : 99028 and one to : 24016.
> 
> I'm not disbanding the MWM, never!! F these 'Ol FARTS
> 
> Pete


fair enough, fellow Pete....this is simply part of the ritual all new bombing groups go through....we all want the M&M's to succeed, cuz this has been too damn funny to end too soon..best of luck to ya.

another Pete


----------



## David_ESM

ouirknotamuzd said:


> we all want the M&M's to succeed, cuz this has been too damn funny to end too soon..best of luck to ya.


Seconded. I hope this works out and you get your roster nailed down and actually make a good run. Because the meme possibilities are endless, who knows what the future may hold


----------



## Feldenak

David_ESM said:


> Seconded. I hope this works out and you get your roster nailed down and actually make a good run. Because the meme possibilities are endless, who knows what the future may hold


These memes have been hysterical.


----------



## David_ESM

Feldenak said:


> These memes have been hysterical.


Indeed they have been.


----------



## Cigar Noob




----------



## cigargirlie

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "I'm totally in, Future Mom...do we have to post DC #'s?....AAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"
> 
> Herfabomber: "what the Hell are you doing?..you can't join a bombing group."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "sure I can, Dude...I've already bombed the crap out of people."
> 
> Herfabomber: "yeah, with my cigars!!!!"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "I know...I'll just keep using yours, then."
> 
> Herfabomber: "in a pig's ass you will, you little shit..you wanna join a bombing group, you get a job!!!"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "okay, gimme some cigars and I'll sell 'em....and make it the good stuff....bombing ain't cheap, yaknow."
> 
> Herfabomber: "Dear Lord, please help me find a nice foster home for this little ingrate."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, Lord...one that has a teenage daughter or two so I can get me some...hehehehehehehe"


Future Son, wooohooo!!! Hell yes join my group. I am filing the adoption papers Pinehead. Junior and I are now a team!!! Neener neener!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, Future Mom is gonna beat you like a redheaded stepchild.....and it's gonna be funnier than the M&M's callin' themselves a bombing group..AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA"


Junior since I already whacked the leader and now his merry men silly. I think I will wait and send him a pink pony in the future. :biglaugh: don't wanna scare the man. Lol


----------



## David_ESM

cigargirlie said:


> I think I will wait and send him a pink pony in the future.


Does Ray know about this?


----------



## cigargirlie

David_ESM said:


> Does Ray know about this?


 I have been sending them for awhile now.


----------



## Necmo




----------



## Ortiz

Wow...an awful lot of trash talking on this thread from a bunch of non bomb throwers...


----------



## hardcz

CigarShop said:


> The MWM are still strong, two bombs went out today. We just had a meeting, all on the same page. These 'Ol FARTS just tried intimidation on the group. We might have bent a little bit but will NEVER be broken...
> 
> Pete
> 
> Targets zip codes: 99208 and24016
> 
> Tuesdays target zips: 95002 and 95236


means it's not going to Michan, so nothing really to see here, moose isn't getting bombed again lol.


----------



## hardcz

Honestly tho..... keep in mind mob mentality....don't let it rule you.... try to keep the trash talking to a civil manner.


----------



## Cigar Noob




----------



## StogieNinja

cigargirlie said:


> Hey that's it I am forming a solo bombing group!!! Who wants to join?!!! :biglaugh: :biglaugh:














Cmdio said:


>


Now that was funny!



Ortiz said:


> Wow...an awful lot of trash talking on this thread from a bunch of non bomb throwers...


39 pages... 8 bombs... 75% of which were sent by the "other side."

Pure awesomeness!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> fair enough, fellow Pete....this is simply part of the ritual all new bombing groups go through....we all want the M&M's to succeed, cuz this has been too damn funny to end too soon..best of luck to ya.
> 
> another Pete





David_ESM said:


> Seconded. I hope this works out and you get your roster nailed down and actually make a good run. Because the meme possibilities are endless, who knows what the future may hold





hardcz said:


> Honestly tho..... keep in mind mob mentality....don't let it rule you.... try to keep the trash talking to a civil manner.


This may be the only time this happens, _ever_, but I have to agree with Pete... and David... _and _Dan... all at the same time! This epic thread ought not be derailed by any actual offensiveness. All of us (or at least I) am thrilled with the appearance of a new bombing group, especially given it's epic and hilarious beginnings (even Pete is amuzd!). Bombs are gifts, sent in good fun, and all of the trash talk should not overshadow the fact that it's awesome we have a new group here.

In fact, that new group ought to reveal it's membership roster, ASAP. Pete, I invite you to PM me the roster. Trust me, I'm a doctor.

Wait, no, David's a doctor.

Wait no, he's not, that's just what he said to make me.... uh... nevermind... carry on.

But seriously Pete, send me your roster!


----------



## StogieNinja

...


----------



## Cigar Noob




----------



## mrj205

Cigar Noob said:


>


I saw it!


----------



## cigargirlie

Packages arrive Wednesday. Just in time to make the Midwest glass for thanksgiving!!! Muahhhaaaa


----------



## Phil from Chicago

so if I make a bombing group can we be the Upper Midwest Mercenaries?


----------



## StogieNinja

No, Pete would consider you a "West Coast" mercenary.


----------



## Mr Dude65

So, I just want to let it be known that I'm still game for being in this thing. I just can't do it all the time. That's all I was trying to say with my previous post. Oh, and to prove it, here:

03122120000161192742

Bitches, the Midwest just be gettin' started!


----------



## CigarShop

Oh boy, you got the MWM started now, you're 'OL FART asses are so done!!!

Here is the roster: except for two that have seen the light and joined a winning team

Cigarshop-Pete Founder and 'Ol Fart Slayer
Mr.Dude65- Dan- stealth tail gunner
Feldenak- Andrew-Senior Vice-President Map reader and logistics
Brettanomyces-Nick-Department of Defense, Consigliore
Stradawhovious-Dan-executive secretary and special assistant to the Founder
Splattttttt-Jack- our "silent but deadly bomber"

This team we just need to iron out a few kinks, after all we are still young. I've got a lot to learn, but this group is here to stay....


Oh what's that smell??? Oh the 'Ol Farts need their diapers changed!!!!

Pete


----------



## splattttttt

I signed on as a Mid West bomber even though I'm from Boston in honor of my wife, who is from Nebrasca. There will be to birdies being launched magnana. Bye bye!


----------



## Mr Dude65

I think they're speechless... Or at least they will be soon!


----------



## CigarShop

Jack, that's my man..As of 7:00PM EST the MWM have now posted 4 -DCs with atleast 4 more out on Tuesday.

How do you'OL FARTS like us now??????

Pete


----------



## Feldenak

CigarShop said:


> Oh boy, you got the MWM started now, you're 'OL FART asses are so done!!!
> 
> Here is the roster: except for two that have seen the light and joined a winning team
> 
> Feldenak- Andrew- Map reader and logistics


That's a much better title than my title of "Senior Software Engineer" at work. ound:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Good to see Dude step his game up. Not sure if two participants counts as a group, but it sure counts as a duo. And until that turns into a trio... this shall be your look!












splattttttt said:


> I signed on as a Mid West bomber even though I'm from Boston in honor of my wife, who is from Nebrasca. There will be to birdies being launched magnana. Bye bye!


If kentucky is in, Boston is the next logical step right? :dunno:


----------



## Ortiz

Old farts? I once farted in a bottle....does that count?


----------



## Mr Dude65

Cigar Noob said:


> Good to see Dude step his game up. Not sure if two participants counts as a group, but it sure counts as a duo. And until that turns into a trio... this shall be your look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If kentucky is in, Boston is the next logical step right? :dunno:


Oh, God, what have I done!?!?


----------



## CigarShop

Andrew: you've got a promotion! Senior Vice President Map Reader and Logistics.

@Mrj205: so how did you become the "head" cock blocker??
Roanoke is under a "nuclear" alert. Please don't FART on Weds and Friday!!


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> Cigarshop-Pete Founder and 'Ol Fart Slayer
> Mr.Dude65- Dan- stealth tail gunner
> Feldenak- Andrew-Senior Vice-President Map reader and logistics
> Brettanomyces-Nick-Department of Defense, Consigliore
> Stradawhovious-Dan-executive secretary and special assistant to the Founder
> Splattttttt-Jack- our "silent but deadly bomber"


Thank you.

:evil:


----------



## Feldenak

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thank you.
> 
> :evil:


Oh hell...


----------



## cigargirlie

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thank you.
> 
> :evil:


You realize you all just signed your death warrants!!! Muahhhaaaa


----------



## splattttttt

Cigar Noob said:


> If kentucky is in, Boston is the next logical step right? :dunno:


I've visited the mid west many times lol. All kinds'a good reasons to be in this group. Tons'a relatives there too, so?, why not :grouphug:


----------



## Mr Dude65

cigargirlie said:


> You realize you all just signed your death warrants!!! Muahhhaaaa


:behindsofa:


----------



## Stradawhovious

Guess who had time to run to the post office after all the BS he had to do today......

<-----------This guy.

0312 2120 0000 5198 1333

:twisted:


----------



## Mr Dude65

Someone give Dan some RG. I can't but that shit deserves it! MWM 4 LYF!!!!!


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> @Mrj205: so how did you become the "head" cock blocker??
> Roanoke is under a "nuclear" alert. Please don't FART on Weds and Friday!!


Find a few of my bomb threads. You'll then understand the cock bomber tag, as well as the sheer insanity of what you've done. :mischief:


----------



## cigargirlie

Mr Dude65 said:


> Someone give Dan some RG. I can't but that shit deserves it! MWM 4 LYF!!!!!


Done.


----------



## Mr Dude65

cigargirlie said:


> Done.


Thank you kindly, ma'am!

Or should I say Old Fart? :twisted:


----------



## CigarShop

MrDude65: you know ladies don't FART it was the dog!!!!

Pete

Scorecard update : 5 bombs sent. Four on order for Tuesday. 

A great start...these 'OL FARTs better buckle up there Depends!


----------



## cigargirlie

Mr Dude65 said:


> Thank you kindly, ma'am!
> 
> Or should I say Old Fart? :twisted:


Wow!!! You wipper snapper!! I just sent out 11 bombs this week. I think you better watch your 6!!! Cause ahem I own you all!!! Muahhhhhaaaa :twisted:


----------



## CigarShop

For the 'Ol FARTS: Old Fart Detector - YouTube

And this our NEW OFFICAL THEME SONG: Cee Lo Green - **** YOU (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## splattttttt

mrj205 said:


> Find a few of my bomb threads. You'll then understand the cock bomber tag, as well as the sheer insanity of what you've done. :mischief:


victory! ... is ours!


----------



## CigarShop

The Cock Blockers planning a "bombing"


----------



## Feldenak

cigargirlie said:


> Done.


Thanks G. He has been dealing with a lot the past couple days. I'm impressed he managed to get anything in the mail.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Looks like they have some momentum behind them now! 3 official participants. Next step is to see if they can back it up. Keep it up M&Ms, your 5th day of existence was much more fruitful than the first 4 days. Looking forward to day 6!


----------



## splattttttt

Cigar Noob said:


> Looks like they have some momentum behind them now! 3 official participants. Next step is to see if they can back it up. Keep it up M&Ms, your 5th day of existence was much more fruitful than the first 4 days. Looking forward to day 6!


----------



## CigarShop

Last post of the evening for me: 5:00 AM comes early!!

But to all you 'Ol FARTS the MWM are now officially a group. We have quite a list formed now of all the "haters" that scourned us. So over TIME you'll be a target. It might not happen this week, next week, or even three weeks. But your old ASSES now belong to us!!!

Good Night!! 

Pete 
PS- to all my mercenaries, thanks, and sorry I didn't explain my plans to you clearer!


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> Last post of the evening for me: 5:00 AM comes early!!
> 
> But to all you 'Ol FARTS the MWM are now officially a group. We have quite a list formed now of all the "haters" that scourned us. So over TIME you'll be a target. It might not happen this week, next week, or even three weeks. But your old ASSES now belong to us!!!
> 
> Good Night!!
> 
> Pete
> PS- to all my mercenaries, thanks, and sorry I didn't explain my plans to you clearer!


Next step: organization. Well on your way! You can create a private group for you guys, you know...


----------



## Loki21

What a crazy target. I can't wait to see this. Cory sent out 108 cigars in the NST and didn't even break a sweat. This could be just like I imagined it in that South Park video after all. The slap heard round the world lol.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Damn, I've been outed. So much for my dramatic entrance tomorrow. Oh well...the best laid plans...


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> And this our NEW OFFICAL THEME SONG: Cee Lo Green - **** YOU (Official Video) - YouTube


Yeah..... we might want to take a vote on this. I think I'd rather drink paint than hear it again.........

although it _is _better than Kid rock. :lol:


----------



## Dark Rose

Brettanomyces said:


> Damn, I've been outed. So much for my dramatic entrance tomorrow. Oh well...the best laid plans...


No doubt, but it did lend some "street cred" to the group, lol.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Stradawhovious said:


> Yeah..... we might want to take a vote on this. I think I'd rather drink paint than hear it again.........
> 
> although it _is _better than Kid rock. :lol:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Dark Rose said:


> No doubt, but it did lend some "street cred" to the group, lol.


Oh, you have no idea.


----------



## Feldenak

CigarShop said:


> And this our NEW OFFICAL THEME SONG: Cee Lo Green - **** YOU (Official Video) - YouTube


Yeah, we need a vote on that. I can guarantee you that I'd vote against anything by Cee Lo Green.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Oh, you have no idea.


Yup, I say so he gives you all street cred. I am surprised the lob hasn't recruited him. He is a heavy sneaky ass killer.


----------



## Vicini

CigarShop said:


> And this our NEW OFFICAL THEME SONG: Cee Lo Green - **** YOU (Official Video) - YouTube


VETO. you are not allowed. Too close to my tag line.


----------



## cigargirlie

And you are vetoed on using hello kitty duct tape and pink zebra tape too!!!

:biglaugh: 

Oh Evil HK. Frock your mailbox!!! :fu :fu joking


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Yup, I say so he gives you all street cred. I am surprised the lob hasn't recruited him. He is a heavy sneaky ass killer.


That's quite the compliment. I'd like to think my bombs don't embarrass the Puff community, but I don't think I'm LOB caliber, either. You, on the other hand, bomb like grapeshot. Those things hurt, and there are a lot of them, too. :wink:


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> That's quite the compliment. I'd like to think my bombs don't embarrass the Puff community, but I don't think I'm LOB caliber, either. You, on the other hand, bomb like grapeshot. Those things hurt, and there are a lot of them, too. :wink:


:tea: :hug:
Ahhhh I won't tell anyone that we secretly get along although we act like we hate each other!! Lol

And thanks Nick but your last bombed nuked me!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Shhh, this is the open forum, not PM! :spy:

So why hasn't LOB recruited you yet? Like living single too much?


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Shhh, this is the open forum, not PM! :spy:
> 
> So why hasn't LOB recruited you yet? Like living single too much?


:doh: :doh: :doh: Secret Squirl!!!! :doh:

When I grow up I wanna be a Shuckins.  :biglaugh:


----------



## smokin surfer

Things starting to sizzle now. Glad to see the M&Ms are not running away from the epic fight you've just started. Sure am glad my ass lives in Florida.. Although I did spend some time in Kansas years ago. I think you'd have to live on a coast to be safe from the fallout of this madness. Good luck I think you will need more cigars!!! :lol:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Oh I dunno. I've got plenty of cigars now. Tomorrow may be a different story once I hit up the PO.


----------



## meatcake

Saw your post calling me out CigarShop...and all I have to say is:


----------



## StogieNinja

Feldenak said:


> Oh hell...





cigargirlie said:


> You realize you all just signed your death warrants!!! Muahhhaaaa





Mr Dude65 said:


> :behindsofa:


Oh... Oh wait... You didn't think I was _actually_ going to bomb you guys did you? I thought this whole thread was for idle threats only!

:biglaugh:


----------



## CigarShop

@ meatcake in regards to your reply:YES.. You've been "targeted" by the MWM!!

The horses ate, and boy do they... Now got to watch training.
Enjoy your morning of peace, but I'm sure by this afternoon, OUR group will have posted MANY DCs...

Remember 'OL FARTS prune juice works.

Pete


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Cigarshop-Pete Founder and 'Ol Fart Slayer
> Mr.Dude65- Dan- stealth tail gunner
> Feldenak- Andrew-Senior Vice-President Map reader and logistics
> Brettanomyces-Nick-Department of Defense, Consigliore
> Stradawhovious-Dan-executive secretary and special assistant to the Founder
> Splattttttt-Jack- our "silent but deadly bomber"





Stradawhovious said:


> Guess who had time to run to the post office after all the BS he had to do today......
> 
> <-----------This guy.
> 
> 0312 2120 0000 5198 1333
> 
> :twisted:


Guess who just got his latest Noob Death List?








<------this guyound:ound:


----------



## Mante

I am a little put out by the "old farts" attack but then again I'm only 45. LOL. There are FOGs here younger than me.

Thread tools.........................."Unsubscribe" pushed.


----------



## Feldenak

Tashaz said:


> I am a little put out by the "old farts" attack but then again I'm only 45. LOL. There are FOGs here younger than me.
> 
> Thread tools.........................."Unsubscribe" pushed.


It's all in good fun.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> It's all in good fun.


WHAT?!?!?

THIS IS WAR DAMMIT!

Oh wait.

No it isn't.

That's right, it's all in good fun. :lol:


----------



## Fuzzy

Stradawhovious said:


> Guess who had time to run to the post office after all the BS he had to do today......
> 
> <-----------This guy.
> 
> 0312 2120 0000 5198 1333
> 
> :twisted:


preemptive strike?


----------



## Brettanomyces

5 days, 650 replies and over 6,500 views. This thread is freaking epic.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Fuzzy said:


> preemptive strike?


That would imply I got to the trigger first.

Pretty sure that's not that case. :lol:

This is more like a preemptive retailiatory bitch slap.


----------



## Packerjh

Damn...I'm lost...I didn't look at this thread for like a day and there are a gazillion new posts...is anyone getting bombed yet?? Smurfs have short attention spans...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Packerjh said:


> Damn...I'm lost...I didn't look at this thread for like a day and there are a gazillion new posts...is anyone getting bombed yet?? Smurfs have short attention spans...


Try to keep up here... this is some serious shit.

Jeez.


----------



## Packerjh

Yeah...about that...I can't access puff from work so...

I think I've seen one dc# so far...


----------



## Brettanomyces

Check back after lunch, little blue guy. You'll find something to laugh at.


----------



## Bigcatohmy

What's going on here? I'm confused...


----------



## Feldenak

Bigcatohmy said:


> What's going on here? I'm confused...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bigcatohmy said:


> What's going on here? I'm confused...


You and everyone else.

:lol:

Start from the beginning. Be sure you have a good smoke and a good glass of some adult beverage or another...... It will take a while.

You also might want to make a clear path to the bathroom. You will laugh hard enough to leak.

I know I did.


----------



## stonecutter2




----------



## Brettanomyces

Can't bomb on an empty stomach. Besides, it's hard work carrying all those boxes to the PO.


----------



## CigarShop

USPS. 38179500097. Target zip: 95236 my favorite Ms. 'Ol FART
USPS. 38179500123. Target zip: 95002 to another'Ol FART, here's to another cock blocker.

Thats now 5 bombs sent by me. And my fearless group members are scurrying to there targets!!
We are now a force to be aware of. So 'OL FARTS take cover more on the way after Turkey Day
The Midwest Mercenaries now have 8 packages in the mail, with atleast 6-8 more going out sometime today. So to quote the great lady from Cali...muhhhhhaawwww!!!
Pete


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> Thats now 5 bombs sent by me.


So, Gianna with her six has still sent more bombs in your own thread than you have. :biglaugh:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

How the hell did I almost miss this thread? I was having a bad day. Thanks Pete! :tea: Your new bombing group. All the Memes you've made everyone create. The many bombs you've sent out....

...no, wait.

Anyway, *THANKS A MILLION*, buddy. I have the biggest smile on my face and this is the most cheerful I've been all week.

BTW...has any bombs landed yet? I'm post #663 and in such a short time, this thread has taken off. Has to be some sort of Puff record. :third: Congrats, Pete!!!

Happy bombing :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So, Gianna with her six has still sent more bombs in your own thread than you have. :biglaugh:


It's so difficult being me. I would send one more to Brettanmyces but I am still wanting for a special delivery to complete his. Funky fresh yeast is going to get nuked one of these days lol


----------



## Brettanomyces

Whoa there. Back away from the 4 loko and stop the bomb building. I even changed my avatar title to placate you. There's no need for violence.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Whoa there. Back away from the 4 loko and stop the bomb building. I even changed my avatar title to placate you. There's no need for violence.


Let me get this straight?! You join a bombing group and expect not to have your funky fresh yeast colony nuked?! Seriously, I think your the one drinking the four loko my friend!! :biglaugh:


----------



## David_ESM

All think funky yeast colony talk is making me lose my appetite.


----------



## cigargirlie

David_ESM said:


> All think funky yeast colony talk is making me lose my appetite.


David, I bet you didn't know that funky fresh yeast, Brettanomyces, is what is used to make Belgium beer.


----------



## hawesg

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So, Gianna with her six has still sent more bombs in your own thread than you have. :biglaugh:


Fantastic


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Let me get this straight?! You join a bombing group and expect not to have your funky fresh yeast colony nuked?! Seriously, I think your the one drinking the four loko my friend!! :biglaugh:


I see diplomacy won't work here. I suppose I willhave to destroy you, then.

And yes, brett is commonly used in Belgian brewing. I've been gaining a solid foothold in the US in the past decade, though. It's a tasty, tasty war of attrition.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> I see diplomacy won't work here. I suppose I willhave to destroy you, then.
> 
> And yes, brett is commonly used in Belgian brewing. I've been gaining a solid foothold in the US in the past decade, though. It's a tasty, tasty war of attrition.


We can call a truce. I still have to figure out what the hell you sent me cigar wise. Seriously dude, just plain wrong to take the bands off!! :biglaugh:

So a truce for now my crazy brewmaster!! Lol


----------



## Feldenak

cigargirlie said:


> We can call a truce. I still have to figure out what the hell you sent me cigar wise. Seriously dude, just plain wrong to take the bands off!! :biglaugh:
> 
> So a truce for now my crazy brewmaster!! Lol


No truce! Bomb away with reckless abandon, Nick.


----------



## mrj205

I give you credit M&Ms....your group picture is hilarious. Well done!


----------



## CigarShop

Cory aka Cock Blocker there is NO F-ing truce, until WE say so!!
As Momma says: you made your bed, now sleep in it!!!

Muuhhhhaawwwwwww

Pete


----------



## Oldmso54

CigarShop said:


> Cory aka Cock Blocker there is NO F-ing truce, until WE say so!!
> As Momma says: you made your bed, now sleep in it!!!
> 
> Muuhhhhaawwwwwww
> 
> Pete


Awful lot of chest thumping, smack talking and bravado for no pics of any bombs *LANDING*!


----------



## meatcake

Have any of these invisible bombs landed yet? All I'm seeing here is hot air and memes. Well at least the memes are worth a crap.


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> Cory aka Cock Blocker there is NO F-ing truce, until WE say so!!
> As Momma says: you made your bed, now sleep in it!!!
> 
> Muuhhhhaawwwwwww
> 
> Pete


I never offered a truce my friend. Not sure what you're hinting at though... I'll gladly sleep in whatever bed you feel I've made. I look forward to the arrival of your package. In the future, a DC number would be nice, as the postal receipt number doesn't show anything when I track it. 

muhaw to you too! ound:


----------



## CigarShop

That my plan, but I've sent packages to 5 people already, latest Joshuarodger...
All successfully landed...

Cory: sounds like you're running scared. Next package I'll send a pacifier.

Pete

@meatcake could you please PM me your mailing address, since I don't have access yet.


----------



## cigargirlie

CigarShop said:


> Cory aka Cock Blocker there is NO F-ing truce, until WE say so!!
> As Momma says: you made your bed, now sleep in it!!!
> 
> Muuhhhhaawwwwwww
> 
> Pete


Nick looks like your "fearless" leader wants me to take you out. Wanna cry Aunt now?! Or shall I just obliviate your obnoxious self now. Cause I do have half your package waiting to go. This means I will have to nuke you twice. You sure you want to be in this group?! Lol

Oh and gentlemen please learn, Girlie don't play. She throws down!!! :bitchslap:
Muahhhhhhaaa

<<<<<<wondering when the other groups will smack these pups around!! Lol


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> That my plan, but I've sent packages to 5 people already, latest Joshuarodger...
> All successfully landed...
> 
> Cory: sounds like you're running scared. Next package I'll send a pacifier.


Your package hasn't successfully landed here yet. And without tracking, I can't determine if or when it should/should have arrived... 

On a serious note, no need to call everyone out as targets. It is fun to get surprises in the mail.


----------



## CigarShop

Cory: your package will arrive Weds. as scheduled.

Pete


----------



## mrj205

Asking someone for their address is fine. But you have to ask them...sharing addresses is against the rules brother.

I'm saying if you are bombing someone you can simply post the number or give a slight hint, no need to specify who.


----------



## Oldmso54

CigarShop said:


> ...I've sent packages to 5 people already, ...*All successfully landed*...


Really? Has anyone posted about one of these landings? Any threads you might refer us to? Any pics of the damages?



CigarShop said:


> I don't have address access yet, so if someone out there wants to help out a friend. You know how to PM right??


Ummm... might want to check the rules/stickys... Me thinkith thou are not supposed to ask for others to PM you addys nor are others supposed to aid and abet that activity...


----------



## CigarShop

Okkey Dokey don't want to break the rules !! 

A call goes out to my "secretary "

Ring,ring,ring,ring,ring ring....

Pete:ear:

PS- I apologize for asking....


----------



## exprime8

CigarShop said:


> Cory: your package will arrive Weds. As scheduled..
> 
> About calling out, I don't have address access yet, so if someone out there wants to help out a friend. You know how to PM right??
> 
> Pete


yeah Cory!!! he cant see addresses yet, give the Noob a break! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

So guys, how do you like my memes? :banana:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Brettanomyces said:


> Whoa there. Back away from the 4 loko and stop the bomb building. I even changed my avatar title to placate you. There's no need for violence.


now, that's just crazy talk right there, Yeastie Boy...you're in a bombing group now, kinda....of course there's a need for violence.


----------



## CigarShop

WOW Nick wasn't bullshitting 6 packages!!
That brings the MWM total count to 11 sent!! 

"How do you like us, now?"

Pete-very proud founder of the Midwest Mercenaries


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Brettanomyces said:


> Whoa there. Back away from the 4 loko and stop the bomb building. I even changed my avatar title to placate you. There's no need for violence.


Pinhead Jr.: "those M&M's just make this too easy










AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> WOW Nick wasn't bullshitting 6 packages!!
> That brings the MWM total count to 11 sent!!
> 
> "How do you like us, now?"
> 
> Pete-very proud founder of the Midwest Mercenaries


Junior was right..they do make this too easy...









ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## cigargirlie

ouirknotamuzd said:


> now, that's just crazy talk right there, Yeastie Boy...you're in a bombing group now, kinda....of course there's a need for violence.


Mr Pinehead Pete do you think these boys need some further Girlie Future Mom Smack Down? What does Junior think? Oooooo forget about it!! Throws gauntlet down 
0312 0860 0002 1761 8049
0312 0860 0002 1761 8056
And just cause I like to see carnage 
0312 0860 0002 1761 8063

Translation a Girl just pink glitter slapped the MWM!!! :biglaugh:

Girlie solo bomber 8 ....bye bye Midwest and Kentucky too!!


----------



## CigarShop

'Ol Farts : wow these MWM are the new "Legions of Boom" 

MWM: you guys thought we were full of POOP!

'Ol Farts: there are atleast 12 packages in transit, time for new depends

MWM: hey it's almost 4PM , guess them 'Ol Farts are off to the Sizzler...

'Ol Farts: maybe we should call Dr. Phil for advice.....

Pete


----------



## Brettanomyces

Such violence. Time to adjust the short list of targets. You're working yourself up high again, Pinehead. Don't make me smack you down again.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> 'Ol Farts : wow these MWM are the new "Legions of Boom"
> 
> MWM: you guys thought we were full of POOP!
> 
> 'Ol Farts: there are atleast 12 packages in transit, time for new depends
> 
> MWM: hey it's almost 4PM , guess them 'Ol Farts are off to the Sizzler...
> 
> 'Ol Farts: maybe we should call Dr. Phil for advice.....
> 
> Pete


I already did..this is what he had to say....


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## huskers

Good story, Strong ending..........


----------



## David_ESM

One made just for old guy Pete


----------



## Brettanomyces

I'm about to make 6 things go BOOM. Does that count?


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM

Brettanomyces said:


> I'm about to make 6 things go BOOM. Does that count?


I reserve my right to make fun of any bomb group endlessly and without mercy until said group has confirmed destruction of at least one person... And then I will show a little mercy.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## huskers

David_ESM said:


> I reserve my right to make fun of any bomb group endlessly and without mercy until said group has confirmed destruction of at least one person... And then I will show a little mercy.


Yea, I want to play to David!


----------



## Oldmso54

I guess I'm just :deadhorse: trying to find out if any :boom: landed yet??


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

will this ever stop being funny?










Pinhead Jr.: "not from the looks of it...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## huskers




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Brettanomyces

David_ESM said:


> I reserve my right to make fun of any bomb group endlessly and without mercy until said group has confirmed destruction of at least one person... And then I will show a little mercy.


I guess that gives you about 4 days before you need to start showing a little mercy x 6. Maybe x7, considering the identity of one of my targets.

I'mma gonna blow up yout butt drier. Hope you like being a soggy bottom boy.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM

Brettanomyces said:


> Hope you like being a soggy bottom boy.


Hell Yeah!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd




----------



## David_ESM

Another one just for old guy Pete


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


>


This one is definitely one of my all time favs in this thread !!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

huskers said:


>


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, what does this meme have to do with the M&M's?"

Herfabomber: "nothing"

Pinhead Jr.: "that just ain't happenin' on my watch....










Herfabomber: "well done, Junior."

Pinhead Jr.: "the squeaky wheel gets the grease, Pops."


----------



## David_ESM

Nick to Pete...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

David_ESM said:


> Nick to Pete...


will someone PLEASE give this man a bump...he's in "the zone"


----------



## hawesg

David_ESM said:


> Nick to Pete...


Got him


----------



## mjohnsoniii

You guys are hilarious :biglaugh:






...and also, everyone else posting on their thread :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## David_ESM

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, what does this meme have to do with the M&M's?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "nothing"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "that just ain't happenin' on my watch....


Completed for him.


----------



## Brettanomyces

ouirknotamuzd said:


> will someone PLEASE give this man a bump...he's in "the zone"


I'm on it.


----------



## Oldmso54

ouirknotamuzd said:


> will someone PLEASE give this man a bump...he's in "the zone"


indeed he is Pete - indeed he is - Oh, and I got him!


----------



## David_ESM

If we believe what is said in this thread...


----------



## Johnpaul

CigarShop said:


> 'Ol Farts : wow these MWM are the new "Legions of Boom"


LOB...

VS M&M

I guess I can see how someone might confuse the two if they were not looking too close.


----------



## huskers

David_ESM said:


> Completed for him.


Your photoshop skills are strong grasshopper!


----------



## Feldenak

0312 0860 0000 9675 9161


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feldenak said:


> 0312 0860 0000 9675 9161


You're a man of few words, Andy, but when you have something to say, you say it well. :thumb:


----------



## David_ESM

Looking back through this thread I start to get the feeling this is what people must think I look like...


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## David_ESM

Stay on the geography theme


----------



## mjohnsoniii

:biglaugh:can't.........:biglaugh:stop..........:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## huskers

Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


BLAH ha ha ha!!


----------



## hawesg

David_ESM said:


>


Fan Fu*king Tastic

And this all this blustering makes me think of


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## CigarShop

When the bombs start landing, then what you gonna say??

To me it's just a bunch of 'Ol FARTs flapping in the wind!!!

Pete -proud Founder of the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom..... Geography be dammed


----------



## Brettanomyces

Why stop there? We can be the Midwest Squidbat Legion of Zilla Killa Mercenaries. Hells yes. I likes me the sound of that. :wink:


----------



## sweater88

whoa whoa whoa there. You best take the "legion of boom" out of your title. Thats not gonna play well with me, or a bunch of other lunatics around here


----------



## David_ESM

CigarShop said:


> When the bombs start landing, then what you gonna say??


Well, I will probably hear a noise and think...


----------



## cigargirlie

Hey Yeastie Boy!!!! Guess which of the three is yours mofo?!!!! Muahhhhhhaaaaa










Girlie 8 Pffft.


----------



## CigarShop

Ok, ok,ok gee that one woke up them 'Ol Farts...

Our name is: Midwest Squidbat Legion of Zilla Killas Mercenaries.

Thanks, Nick....:smoke2:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Why stop there? We can be the Midwest Squidbat Legion of Zilla Killa Mercenaries. Hells yes. I likes me the sound of that. :wink:


Seriously dude, stop drinking the kool-aid four loko and back away from the keyboard. Your about to get fried!! Lol


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> Pete -proud Founder of the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom.....


----------



## huskers

cigargirlie said:


> Hey Yeastie Boy!!!! Guess which of the three is yours mofo?!!!! Muahhhhhhaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlie 8 Pffft.


All three?


----------



## Cmdio

CigarShop said:


> Pete -proud Founder of the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom..... Geography be dammed


Probably not a good idea to bait the LoB like this. Unless you are indeed fishing for bombs (think I might have said something like this a few dozen pages back).


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## CigarShop

Hey Nick lock the house up!! Holy Bat Poop what have "we' started??

But remember we have nothing to fear, but fear itself...

Calling secretary, ring,ring,ring....

Pete


----------



## Brettanomyces

Oh, wait, I forgot about Boom, Inc. I guess it's easy to do. ound:ound:ound:

Full title: Midwest Squidbat Legion of Zilla Killa Mercenaries, Inc.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> When the bombs start landing, know what I'm gonna say??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete -proud Founder of the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom..... Geography be dammed


fixed it for ya


----------



## sweater88

Damn m&M's, MC Freestyle Queen Walnut "G" Money is making you guys her bitch. Don't show your face in her hood cuz homiez on her block is hard to kill!

(How was that Gianna?)


----------



## CigarShop

No,no, I do whole heatedly apologize to the Legion of Boom. You guys are the Kings in here.

Our new name is : Midwest Squidbat Legion of Zilla Killa Mercenaries Inc.


----------



## sweater88

Cmdio said:


> Probably not a good idea to bait the LoB like this. Unless you are indeed fishing for bombs (think I might have said something like this a few dozen pages back).


we don't take bait, we know lobstermen when we see them...


----------



## Brettanomyces

Wow, struck a nerve there. I'm just razzin' you guys. No need to get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## cigargirlie

huskers said:


> All three?


Sent 5 before but one of those 3 is nickiepooo!!! Lmao


----------



## sweater88

CigarShop said:


> No,no, I do whole heatedly apologize to the Legion of Boom. You guys are the Kings in here.
> 
> Our new name is : Midwest Squidbat Legion of Zilla Killa Mercenaries


you catch on quick, and you forgot to put the Inc. at the end.


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Hey Yeastie Boy!!!! Guess which of the three is yours mofo?!!!! Muahhhhhhaaaaa


WTF? How could you build a bomb that big in so little time. Tell me you're recycling old pictures. ray:


----------



## Feldenak

Brettanomyces said:


> You're a man of few words, Andy, but when you have something to say, you say it well. :thumb:


I do what I can with what I have.


----------



## CigarShop

If you know lobster men so good does that mean you've had crabs also?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd




----------



## Johnpaul

hawesg said:


> And this all this blustering makes me think of


This is so perfect. I declare that henceforth these jokers should be called...


----------



## Feldenak

Cmdio said:


> Probably not a good idea to bait the LoB like this. Unless you are indeed fishing for bombs (think I might have said something like this a few dozen pages back).


Easy killer, it's probably a good idea not to take to much in this thread very serious...except the DC #s


----------



## cigargirlie

sweater88 said:


> Damn m&M's, MC Freestyle Queen Walnut "G" Money is making you guys her bitch. Don't show your face in her hood cuz homiez on her block is hard to kill!
> 
> (How was that Gianna?)


WORD!!!!! MEGA to the fifth of Jack Daniels drank by the All Mighty Shuckins WORD!! ray2:

RG Bump for that


----------



## CigarShop

Andy, who would have thunk that our one time meeting so far would have turned out to be this GREAT new bomb squad??


----------



## hawesg

sweater88 said:


> whoa whoa whoa there. You best take the "legion of boom" out of your title. Thats not gonna play well with me, or a bunch of other lunatics around here


I think LOB should blow up their targets until they realize that this is to say the least a stretch.


----------



## Brettanomyces

ouirknotamuzd said:


>


Oh, it will be. Soon, when we take over, the whole of North America will be the Midwest.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## sweater88

Brettanomyces said:


> Oh, it will be. Soon, when we take over, the whole of North America will be the Midwest.


geez! Does that mean that the" whole of north america" will think that 2 yards and a cloud of dust is good football too?


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> WTF? How could you build a bomb that big in so little time. Tell me you're recycling old pictures. ray:


Funky fresh Pimpdaddy yeast you know I had to bring on da pain when you couldn't keep a truce!! :nono: Bad Yeastie!! Lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd




----------



## David_ESM

Pete, I hope you don't mind... But I saw yours and had to do this.


----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


>


_that _was funny.


----------



## Brettanomyces




----------



## Brettanomyces

Really, guys, who are we to argue? ound:


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


>


Funky fresh foaming Yeastie boy!! Just wanted to inform you, your package nukes your mailbox Friday. Bye bye!!!


----------



## David_ESM

Nick. With your leaders current display of geographic knowledge who knows what that "midwest" contains


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Funky fresh foaming Yeastie boy!! Just wanted to inform you, your package nukes your mailbox Friday. Bye bye!!!


If you can hold off on that, do. I'm out of town tomorrow morning through Sunday.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> If you can hold off on that, do. I'm out of town tomorrow morning through Sunday.


Too late!! It's in the mail  Can you have someone pick it up. Cause this one you don't want to loose!!


----------



## Oldmso54

I swear to god if someone doesn't get a bomb from the Midwest Masturbaters by the 60th page of this thread I'm gonna stop reading!!


----------



## hawesg

cigargirlie said:


> Too late!! It's in the mail  Can you have someone pick it up. Cause this one you don't want to loose!!


I know with ups after its been shipped you can tell them to hold it if you have the tracking number, maybe USPS will do the same.


----------



## Feldenak

Oldmso54 said:


> I swear to god if someone doesn't get a bomb from the Midwest Masturbaters by the 60th page of this thread I'm gonna stop reading!!


The one I dropped off today is scheduled to land on Friday.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Oldmso54 said:


> I swear to god if someone doesn't get a bomb from the Midwest Masturbaters by the 60th page of this thread I'm gonna stop reading!!


At the rate these memes are going, we'll be to page 60 in, oh, 45 minutes! ound:


----------



## Oldmso54

Brettanomyces said:


> At the rate these memes are going, we'll be to page 60 in, oh, 45 minutes! ound:


EXACTLY !! And a bomb landing .... ?????


----------



## [email protected]

Bomb or not I'm gonna stay tuned because this has been the best comic relief I've seen in a long time


----------



## Stradawhovious

Oldmso54 said:


> I swear to god if someone doesn't get a bomb from the Midwest Masturbaters by the 60th page of this thread I'm gonna stop reading!!


Awwwwww......... Such a loss!

Here is for all you haters and doubters.






Oh yeah...... almost forgot......

*0312 2120 0000 5198 0367*

I think this target is set for multiple strikes.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> I swear to god if someone doesn't get a bomb from the Midwest Masturbaters by the 60th page of this thread I'm gonna stop reading!!


I think they just got their official nickname! They've been jerkin' around for a good five days now!



[email protected] said:


> Bomb or not I'm gonna stay tuned because this has been the best comic relief I've seen in a long time


...good point!


----------



## David_ESM

Stradawhovious said:


> Strongbad Video Here


Man... You fellas in the midwest are WAY behind the times aren't ya? ound:


----------



## [email protected]

Go Midwest masturbators......you stroke on....hahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Stradawhovious

David_ESM said:


> Man... You fellas in the midwest are WAY behind the times aren't ya? ound:


Whaddaya mean behind the times........ This just came out today. I saw it right after picking up my brand new "Europe - The Final Countdown" 7 inch. Man...... that album is really Radical.


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> I swear to god if someone doesn't get a bomb from the Midwest Masturbaters by the 60th page of this thread I'm gonna stop reading!!


Just for you Shawn...


----------



## David_ESM

Found an old painting that may have contained one of the M&Ms ancestors...


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Stradawhovious

All of your States are belong to Midwest.

We set you up the bomb.

Deal with it.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Johnpaul

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I think they just got their official nickname! They've been jerkin' around for a good five days now!


Only problem with calling them the masturbaters is that would imply they are capable of some sort of "action" and we have yet seen proof of that. You might as well call them the midwest celibacy club.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Johnpaul said:


> Only problem with calling them the masturbaters is that would imply they are capable of some sort of "action" and we have yet seen proof of that. You might as well call them the midwest celibacy club.


----------



## cigargirlie

Shawn my bombs are landing Wednesday and Friday. But I am not a masturbating Midwesterner!!! ound:


----------



## StogieNinja

cigargirlie said:


> Shawn my bombs are landing Wednesday and Friday. But I am not a masturbating Midwesterner!!! ound:


You're being redundant. If your bombs are landing, you're not a M&M!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## cigargirlie

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're being redundant. If your bombs are landing, you're not a M&M!!! :biglaugh:


Oooooooo snap!!!! Good one ninja!!! Lol


----------



## Packerjh

Brettanomyces said:


> Check back after lunch, little blue guy. You'll find something to laugh at.


Well I'm back...some funny geography lessons...that is all


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Oldmso54

cigargirlie said:


> Shawn my bombs are landing Wednesday and Friday. But I am not a masturbating Midwesterner!!! ound:





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're being redundant. If your bombs are landing, you're not a M&M!!! :biglaugh:


Exactly G and Ninja - you couldn't be a midwest masturbater because you've actually had bombs land / for once the little ninja is correct!


----------



## AStateJB




----------



## splattttttt

David_ESM said:


>


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Oldmso54 said:


> I swear to god if someone doesn't get a bomb from the Midwest Masturbaters by the 60th page of this thread I'm gonna stop reading!!


dammit, Numbnuts, stop giving me material!!!!










Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## CigarShop

Ahhh hummm
I just got home from Bar Louie in Easton, that was for Nick and Andrew.
But the best part was on CNN there was a breaking news flash that the MWM's are on target to be the number 1 bomb squad in Puff History....

So how do you like us now?? Oh that's right it's now 9 PM EST and the 'Ol Farts had there warm milk and cookies. Fresh depends on and a quiet little belch. Don't forget put your dentures in the water...
Night night 'Ol Farts....

Pete


----------



## gosh

Only wannabe-hipsters from Kentucky hang out at Easton... next you're going to tell us you've been slumming it at Polaris.


----------



## Feldenak

gosh said:


> Only wannabe-hipsters from Kentucky hang out at Easton... next you're going to tell us you've been slumming it at Polaris.


So, you're a Short North guy? :boink:


----------



## CigarShop

Uhh Polaris is too far for me. I usually go to Hoggys in New Albany....
I'm far from a hipster, more of a shot and beer guy.

Pete

Andrew, maybe he hangs in Gerbil Village:clap2:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Oldmso54 said:


> EXACTLY !! And a bomb landing .... ?????


I wish I could have bombs delivered in 45 minutes, but the PO doesn't work that way. Check back in a couple days, or just follow along for the comic relief. This thread is too stupid to miss out on.


----------



## Brettanomyces




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Stradawhovious said:


> All of your States are belong to Midwest.
> 
> We set you up the bomb.
> 
> Deal with it.











:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## mrj205

Bourbon plus cock bomber equals time on the meme generator...


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feldenak said:


> So, you're a Short North guy? :boink:


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Exactly G and Ninja - you couldn't be a midwest masturbater because you've actually had bombs land / for once the little ninja is correct!


Wait, wait, wait!!! I cracked the code!

See, first of all, no bombs landing.

Then, they had me agreeing with Dave and the gorilla. Then they had pinhead and Shawn agreeing with me... guys, the M&Ms are a peacekeeping hippy group! Theyre employing psycological wardare to try to make us all get along!

WE GOTTA NUKE THESE SUCKAS!!!


----------



## Feldenak

Brettanomyces said:


>


Oh, Sweet Lord! I knew there was a reason I avoided downtown Cbus ound:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feldenak said:


> Oh, Sweet Lord! I knew there was a reason I avoided downtown Cbus ound:


Nah, downtown and the short north are actually great places to hang out/live. They just have the reputation as being the gay part of town, because most people aren't so homophobic there. Odd kind of perspective, isn't it? "Huh, there aren't so many bigots here...must be the gay neighborhood!" :banghead:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## CigarShop

@ mrj205 as "head" cock blocker shouldn't you be doing something else at this time of night??


----------



## Stradawhovious

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ! Theyre employing psycological wardare to try to make us all get along!


Yep.

You nailed it.

Wardare. Our secret weapon.

:mrgreen:


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> @ mrj205 as "head" cock blocker shouldn't you be doing something else at this time of night??


Tell me what is better than enjoying bourbon after packing five flat rates.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, wait, wait!!! I cracked the code!
> 
> See, first of all, no bombs landing.
> 
> Then, they had me agreeing with Dave and the gorilla. Then they had pinhead and Shawn agreeing with me... guys, the M&Ms are a peacekeeping hippy group! Theyre employing psycological warfare to try to make us all get along!
> 
> WE GOTTA NUKE THESE SUCKAS!!!


that's the goofiest thing I've seen in this thread, yet...figures it came from you

Pinhead Jr.: "you know what they say, Dude..."once a Dork, always a Dork"...


----------



## Feldenak

mrj205 said:


> Tell me what is better than enjoying bourbon


Umm...scotch?


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> @ mrj205 as "head" cock blocker shouldn't you be doing something else at this time of night??


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

this just in...









Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Brettanomyces

All your State are belong to Midwest.


----------



## CigarShop

To my MWM group members thank you, it's been a Hell of a week and remember its only the beginning.wow that quote almost made me an 'Ol Fart! ( words from a Chicago song)


To all the doubters, I guess time will tell......

Pete


----------



## Longer ash

I thought this was over by now........no bombs..........nothing to see here


----------



## Brettanomyces

Plenty in the air, buddy. Why does everyone seem to have an issue with the USPS shipping speed when it comes to our bombs? :laugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> To my MWM group members thank you, it's been a Hell of a week and remember its only the beginning.wow that quote almost made me an 'Ol Fart! ( words from a Chicago song)
> 
> To all the doubters, I guess time will tell......
> 
> Pete


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, did you see that?...M&M Pete made a reference to something that's actually in the Midwest.":twitch::faint2:


----------



## CigarShop

@ouirknotamuzed AKA Senior 'OL FART used to be slayer:

What's the matter didn't your warm milk make you sleepy yet?
Maybe you just need to burp...
Nah I got it your Depends sprung a leak...

Nighty, night.......

Pete


----------



## kapathy

ouirknotamuzd said:


> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


why would the mascots send bombs if the actual group does not?


----------



## David_ESM

Brettanomyces said:


> Plenty in the air, buddy. Why does everyone seem to have an issue with the USPS shipping speed when it comes to our bombs? :laugh:


Because the announcement of a brand new bomb group started last Thursday. Unless you guys called in the Canadian post office we should have seen some bombs by now. Hmm... Maybe that is what happened. Canada, the new Midwest.


----------



## exprime8

Wow... no bombs land yet??? :violin:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

okay..now I'm a little worried...










Pinhead Jr.: "careful, Pops...looks like the LOB's days are numbered.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Fuzzy

I love the :fencing: and the oke:

The memes have been great, too! I just can not figure out why I have the strong urge to bring out another of my old pipes and have a bowl of some seven year old baccie p


----------



## Brettanomyces

Fuzzy said:


> I just can not figure out why I have the strong urge to bring out another of my old pipes and have a bowl of some seven year old baccie p


I always seem to have that urge. ound:


----------



## Brettanomyces

David_ESM said:


> Because the announcement of a brand new bomb group started last Thursday. Unless you guys called in the Canadian post office we should have seen some bombs by now.


You're absolutely right. Unfortunately for us (or, maybe it is fortunate, because it's the whole reason for this epic thread), the group was announced before most of us knew we were in it! ound:


----------



## splattttttt




----------



## Scott W.

Brettanomyces said:


> You're absolutely right. Unfortunately for us (or, maybe it is fortunate, because it's the whole reason for this epic thread), the group was announced before most of us knew we were in it! ound:


Gotta love when a plan comes together.


----------



## Packerjh

Failed attempt to insert a meme...


----------



## Packerjh




----------



## bazookajoe8

so still nothing happening i see


----------



## The_Chosen_One

bazookajoe8 said:


> so still nothing happening i see


The ENTIRE Midwest has shifted and you see nothing happening here?????


----------



## StogieNinja

The_Chosen_One said:


> The ENTIRE Midwest has shifted and you see nothing happening here?????


He has a point.


----------



## CigarShop

Good Morning to all:

If you're traveling today, be safe!! especially the 'Ol Farts, you know your reaction time isn't as fast as it used to be.
To OUR fellow MWM Inc. just keep on keeping on! Don't pay attention to the Bullshit... Just keep the course.
Ask not what you can do for your bombing group, but what your bombing group can do for you....

Pete


----------



## chris1360




----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> Good Morning to all:
> 
> If you're traveling today, be safe!! especially the 'Ol Farts, you know your reaction time isn't as fast as it used to be.
> To OUR fellow MWM Inc. just keep on keeping on! Don't pay attention to the Bullshit... Just keep the course.
> Ask not what you can do for your bombing group, but what your bombing group can do for you....
> 
> Pete


What they can do do you or what they can say there gonna do  Just playing, happy thanksgiving Pete, also do you own a cigar shop?


----------



## David_ESM

CigarShop said:


> Ask not what you can do for your bombing group, but what your bombing group can do for you....


Apparently it can announce its existence without telling any of the members they are in it


----------



## Ortiz

The first hint that Midwest Masterbators were a joke was the constant use of the term "old farts"...clearly the group is full of fifth graders... I'm sure bombs will land...hope all you recipients enjoy your ron mexicos and white owls....On second thought....the fact that they are making their begging for bombs so blatant that most have missed it may be brilliant in its simplicity.


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> the 'Ol Farts, you know your reaction time isn't as fast as it used to be.


----------



## Feldenak

Ortiz said:


> the fact that they are making their begging for bombs so blatant that most have missed it may be brilliant in its simplicity.


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ELFl2_1q7...AaQ/5JkvAtpbv7k/s1600/Not_sure_if_serious.jpg


----------



## mrj205

Double post


----------



## mrj205

What is serious in this entire thread!? ound:


----------



## Feldenak

mrj205 said:


> What is serious in this entire thread!? ound:


Good point ound:


----------



## huskers

hmm...........:blah: :hmm: :lie: :dunno:

Do you follow my story bro?


----------



## Packerjh

mrj205 said:


> What is serious in this entire thread!? ound:


It's seriously become a waste of time... :yawn:


----------



## Stradawhovious

Packerjh said:


> It's seriously become a waste of time... :yawn:


And yet here you are.

:lol:


----------



## mjohnsoniii




----------



## splattttttt

Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the
tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through
the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike
down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you!​
0311 3260 0000 3427 6345 WA 99208

0311 3260 0000 3427 5317 WA 24016


----------



## Hannibal

Wow, he ^^^ Went deep on that one......


----------



## mjohnsoniii

splattttttt said:


> Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the
> tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through
> the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike
> down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you!​


----------



## splattttttt

Just add a certain level righteousness, plus some holly appeal when you involve the big guy in matters concerning mayhem. 
Now goeth and meet your maker you pld puffy farts LOL yeah, like a fifth grader


----------



## huskers

hmm, let me try this.

16984639054206z1597

LOL..................


----------



## mjohnsoniii

splattttttt said:


> 0311 3260 0000 3427 6345 WA 99208
> 
> 0311 3260 0000 3427 5317 WA 24016





huskers said:


> 16984639054206z1597


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## huskers

mjohnsoniii said:


>


I was just trying to fit in!! :hurt:


----------



## huskers




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## mjohnsoniii




----------



## splattttttt

Have there been any retaliation attempts by any of the huveraound wheel chair society other than yucky dribble yet?
That's what I thought d :


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Feldenak

splattttttt said:


> Have there been any retaliation by any of the huveraound wheel chair society other than yucky dribble yet?
> That's what I thought d :


All I know is there's a lot of ordinance in the air both incoming and outgoing from the Midwest area


----------



## David_ESM

splattttttt said:


> Have there been any retaliation by any of the huveraound wheel chair society other than yucky dribble yet?


Retaliation for what?

We haven't seen a single bomb from the M&Ms yet. You can't retaliate against something that never happened


----------



## Brettanomyces

mjohnsoniii said:


>


I've been secretly hoping for 1,000 posts inside of a week, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. We're losing steam here. Ugh...can't wait for these bombs to land.


----------



## Feldenak

Brettanomyces said:


> I've been secretly hoping for 1,000 posts inside of a week, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. We're losing steam here. Ugh...can't wait for these bombs to land.


So many memes have been posted that actual DC #s have gotten lost in the chatter. Should be interesting when the ordinance lands.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Feldenak

David_ESM said:


>


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to David_ESM again." Sorry man, I tried. I damn near shot coffee out my nose with that meme


----------



## Oldmso54

Damnit!! You bastages hit 60 pages - STILL no bombs landed .... AND I CAN'T STOP LOOKING!!!!!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Feldenak

Oldmso54 said:


> Damnit!! You bastages hit 60 pages - STILL no bombs landed .... AND I CAN'T STOP LOOKING!!!!!


Birds are flying Shawn...it's just a matter of time


----------



## Ortiz

splattttttt said:


> Have there been any retaliation attempts by any of the huveraound wheel chair society other than yucky dribble yet?
> That's what I thought d :


Retaliation? NOTHING has landed lol. There is nothing to retaliate.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Oldmso54

Feldenak said:


> Birds are flying Shawn...it's just a matter of time


YES! Yes they are! I'm looking out my window right now and I see some crows, and sparrows. Yep there sure are birds flying - - - - - AT LEAST HERE IN FLORIDA!!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> YES! Yes they are! I'm looking out my window right now and I see some crows, and sparrows. Yep there sure are birds flying - - - - - AT LEAST HERE IN THE MIDWEST!!


Fixed it Shawn, you have been rezoned.


----------



## splattttttt

David_ESM said:


> Retaliation for what?
> 
> We haven't seen a single bomb from the M&Ms yet. You can't retaliate against something that never happened


That comment brought on a vision of a war fatigued soldier walking in to what he knew was a mine field. Was it suicide? Or stupidity? MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Feldenak

Oldmso54 said:


> YES! Yes they are! I'm looking out my window right now and I see some crows, and sparrows. Yep there sure are birds flying - - - - - AT LEAST HERE IN FLORIDA!!


You should throw one of the Yankee Snow Birds off a building and see if he/she flies


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Feldenak said:


> *Should* be interesting when the ordinance lands.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Oldmso54 said:


> Damnit!! You bastages hit 60 pages - STILL no bombs landed .... AND I CAN'T STOP LOOKING!!!!!


Bwahahaha! We've laced this thread with cocaine! Or was that David, with his crazy memes? ound:


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## Brettanomyces

David_ESM said:


>


Oh man, I'm dying here. Someone hit him with some RG. System won't let me again.


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> Fixed it Shawn, you have been rezoned.


OMG :laugh:ound::rotfl::lol::biggrin::biglaugh::chk:r YOU are too freakin funny David !!!


----------



## David_ESM

Brettanomyces said:


> Bwahahaha! We've laced this thread with cocaine! Or was that David, with his crazy memes? ound:


Not my creation, but one of my favorite photos on line and since you said it...


----------



## mrj205




----------



## Brettanomyces

David_ESM said:


> Not my creation, but one of my favorite photos on line and since you said it...


Never seen that one before. That's gold, right there. :thumb:


----------



## mrj205




----------



## Stradawhovious

Brettanomyces said:


> I've been secretly hoping for 1,000 posts inside of a week, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. We're losing steam here. Ugh...can't wait for these bombs to land.


must......


----------



## Stradawhovious

keep.....


----------



## Stradawhovious

going..........


----------



## David_ESM

mrj205 said:


>


Oh Cory, you're what the Spanish call "El Terreeblay"


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## mrj205




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## mrj205




----------



## mrj205




----------



## Fuzzy

guess I have to smoke another bowl and wait!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## splattttttt

mrj205 said:


>


Nice one Cory. That made me LOL. I don't like to LOL!


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## David_ESM




----------



## mjohnsoniii




----------



## Johnpaul

[No message]


----------



## David_ESM

Just heard there was a single landing.


----------



## splattttttt

David_ESM said:


> Just heard there was a single landing.


YES! MWM+1 old farts= zippo


----------



## Stradawhovious

splattttttt said:


> YES! MWM+1 old farts= zippo


Well... to be fair, that's not entirely true. A couple of their landed already...... several pages ago.

:behindsofa:


----------



## cigargirlie

Not to be a douche but that is why when bombs land, one should post them on a seperate thread and do a proper write up. Bombs are gifts that take time and money to make. Just saying. Sorry to be negative


----------



## Hannibal

cigargirlie said:


> Not to be a douche but that is why when bombs land, one should post them on a seperate thread and do a proper write up. Bombs are gifts that take time and money to make. Just saying. Sorry to be negative


Damn young-ens!!!!!!

I guess us old farts need to teach them everything.....


----------



## mrj205

A package from Pete arrived to my house today. I will work up a write up and link it here later. Let the games begin.


----------



## cigargirlie

Hannibal said:


> Damn young-ens!!!!!!
> 
> I guess us old farts need to teach them everything.....


ound: I heart you.....:biglaugh:

And you wonder why I bombed your arse?!! Lol


----------



## David_ESM

M&M getting shellacked: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...losion-reported-columbus-oh-suburb-today.html


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> M&M getting shellacked: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...losion-reported-columbus-oh-suburb-today.html


WOW! How did Gianna do that! I mean... she sent her bomb DAYS after the supposed launch of the Midwest Masturbaters ... and ... and ... it already LANDED!?!?! Maybe the MM's are still using PONY EXPRESS? I mean they are in the MIDWEST after all.


----------



## Feldenak

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW! How did Gianna do that! I mean... she sent her bomb DAYS after the supposed launch of the Midwest Masturbaters ... and ... and ... it already LANDED!?!?! Maybe the MM's are still using PONY EXPRESS? I mean they are in the MIDWEST after all.


Well, the supposed launch of the MWM happened about a week before some of us expected it. ound:


----------



## CigarShop

Calm, down you'Ol FARTS.. Ill take the blame. I did start our group half-assed. My plans were not well put out to my teammates. Our next missions will be more effective. 
All the MWM bombs were supposed to be sent out from different locations, but on the same day. My fault...this way the recipient would receive many bombs equalling one big bomb...
For that I apologize to the Puffers and my fellow MWM's....I'm learning...
Geeez

Pete

PS- I also do realize that each bomb must be worth a certain amount. That was why the group thing to hold expenses for our group.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> Calm, down you'Ol FARTS.. Ill take the blame. I did start our group half-assed. My plans were not well put out to my teammates. Our next missions will be more effective.
> All the MWM bombs were supposed to be sent out from different locations, but on the same day. My fault...this way the recipient would receive many bombs equalling one big bomb...
> For that I apologize to the Puffers and my fellow MWM's....I'm learning...
> Geeez
> 
> Pete


Who (that matters) cares?

This has been all kinds of fun, epic entertainment, and a way for me to meet new folks with a like minded hobby [read addiction].

This is more intrawebz fun than should be legal.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Feldenak said:


> Well, the supposed launch of the MWM happened about a week before some of us expected it. ound:





CigarShop said:


> Calm, down you'Ol FARTS.. Ill take the blame. I did start our group half-assed. My plans were not well put out to my teammates. Our next missions will be more effective.
> All the MWM bombs were supposed to be sent out from different locations, but on the same day. My fault...this way the recipient would receive many bombs equalling one big bomb...
> For that I apologize to the Puffers and my fellow MWM's....I'm learning...
> Geeez
> 
> Pete


----------



## Oldmso54

CigarShop said:


> Calm, down you'Ol FARTS.. Ill take the blame. I did start our group half-assed. My plans were not well put out to my teammates. Our next missions will be more effective.
> All the MWM bombs were supposed to be sent out from different locations, but on the same day. My fault...this way the recipient would receive many bombs equalling one big bomb...
> For that I apologize to the Puffers and my fellow MWM's....I'm learning...
> Geeez
> 
> Pete
> 
> PS- I also do realize that each bomb must be worth a certain amount. That was why the group thing to hold expenses for our group.


Aww .. now don't get all sensitive on us Pete :drama: that will spoil all the fun :moony:


----------



## Feldenak

Stradawhovious said:


> Who (that matters) cares?
> 
> This has been all kinds of fun, epic entertainment, and a way for me to meet new folks with a like minded hobby [read addiction].
> 
> This is more intrawebz fun than should be legal.


True. Between the memes and the jabs back and forth, this has been highly entertaining. When the bombs start landing is should get even more fun and entertaining. Kudos Puff community, you again prove to me how much fun this place is.


----------



## Fuzzy

Feldenak said:


> True. Between the memes and the jabs back and forth, this has been highly entertaining. *If* the bombs start landing is should get even more fun and entertaining. Kudos Puff community, you again prove to me how much fun this place is.


fixed it for you, Andrew!!


----------



## Feldenak

Fuzzy said:


> fixed it for you, Andrew!!


:lol:


----------



## cigargirlie

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW! How did Gianna do that! I mean... she sent her bomb DAYS after the supposed launch of the Midwest Masturbaters ... and ... and ... it already LANDED!?!?! Maybe the MM's are still using PONY EXPRESS? I mean they are in the MIDWEST after all.


I use carrier pigeon Shawn!! :biglaugh:


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> For that I apologize to the Puffers and my fellow MWM's....I'm learning...
> Geeez





Oldmso54 said:


> Aww .. now don't get all sensitive on us Pete :drama: that will spoil all the fun :moony:


You might say the leader of the M&M's just showed he has a "thin candy shell"! :drum:

But your secretary/brother's keeper/finder of lost children, Stradawhovious, is right, this has been more fun than anything in recent memory.

Even if a single bomb never landed (wait... that's still true! :biglaugh, this thread alone would be enough for me to say it was well worth Pete's effort to form the M&M's!

However, I do want to say one thing:



CigarShop said:


> I also do realize that each bomb must be worth a certain amount.


No! A thousand times no! No bomb "must" be _anything_! This is all in fun, and to have fun with other BOTLs. When requirements happen, the fun goes away. I've been hit with bombs that the senders know I'll never be able to match, and I've sent similar bombs.

I've also sent bombs that were simply five, cheap, everyday sticks, and received those as well. All were appreciated.

Bombs are _not_, and should _never _be, an investment or a deposit, but always a _gift_. No expectation of return, no expectation of trying to match someone else or meet a certain standard.

Pete, if you sent sticks you enjoy, it doesn't matter _what _their value is. What matters is you are trying to brighten someone else's day, and that's _all_!


----------



## Feldenak

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You might say the leader of the M&M's just showed he has a "thin candy shell"! :drum:
> 
> But your secretary/brother's keeper/finder of lost children, Stradawhovious, is right, this has been more fun than anything in recent memory. Even if a single bomb never landed (wait... that's still true! :biglaugh, this thread alone would be enough for me to say it was well worth Pete's effort to form the M&M's!
> 
> However, I do want to say one thing:
> 
> No! A thousand times no! No bomb "must" be _anything_! This is all in fun, and to have fun with other BOTLs. When requirements happen, the fun goes away. I've been hit with bombs that the senders know I'll never be able to match, and I've sent similar bombs.
> 
> I've also sent bombs that were simply five, cheap, everyday sticks, and received those as well. All were appreciated.
> 
> Pete, if you sent sticks you enjoy, it doesn't matter what their value is. What matters is you are trying to brighten someone else's day, and that's _all_!!!!


That's the way it was explained to me as well, Derek. A bomb is a gift from one B/SOTL to another. A way to share and enjoy the hobby with other like minded folks who can be anywhere from next door to across the globe.

Edit: I love this thread. The memes are great and it has been great fun. If you can't laugh at yourself you don't deserve to laugh at others...and I'm a walking joke.


----------



## David_ESM

I'm thinking about putting a broken Dark Shark in a box and sending it to Derek. Show exactly how much I care about the value of a bomb


----------



## gosh

David_ESM said:


> I'm thinking about putting a broken Dark Shark in a box and sending it to Derek. Show exactly how much I care about the value of a bomb


You would break that Dark Shark I sent you?! How dare you sir!


----------



## mrj205

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319321-so-im-ol-fart.html#post3736379


----------



## David_ESM

Confirmation! Page 64!!!


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## mjohnsoniii




----------



## mjohnsoniii




----------



## Stradawhovious

Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


I'm from the midwest.

I'm a Mercenary.

Well, kind of.

Tread lightly when you get home Ninja. Might just be some ordanance waiting on your doorstep.....


----------



## mjohnsoniii

mrj205 said:


> A package from Pete arrived to my house today.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Stradawhovious said:


> Tread lightly when you get home Ninja. Might just be some ordanance waiting on your doorstep.....


----------



## Stradawhovious

I just got a call at work from my youngest.... He said I have a box waiting for me.

He says there is pink and black tape on it, and whoever sent it is mad at me.

:lol: I can't wait to see this


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## cigargirlie

Stradawhovious said:


> I just got a call at work from my youngest.... He said I have a box waiting for me.
> 
> He says there is pink and black tape on it, and whoever sent it is mad at me.
> 
> :lol: I can't wait to see this


Oooooo my precious has arrived. It was nice knowing you!!!! Muahhhhhaaa


----------



## Feldenak

Stradawhovious said:


> I just got a call at work from my youngest.... He said I have a box waiting for me.
> 
> He says there is pink and black tape on it, and whoever sent it is mad at me.
> 
> :lol: I can't wait to see this


Proceed with extreme caution and make sure your youngest is safely behind cover.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> Proceed with extreme caution and make sure your youngest is safely behind cover.


Are you kidding? He's going to be opening it!

(if he hasn't already that is.... that sneaky little so and so....)


----------



## Mr Dude65

So, one of those pieces of ordinance seems to have landed in my Zip... God I hope there's somebody else in our group at 55455... I was kind of hoping to have a dorm to go back to!


----------



## cigargirlie

Stradawhovious said:


> Are you kidding? He's going to be opening it!
> 
> (if he hasn't already that is.... that sneaky little so and so....)


Oh so your kid likes openning up bombs. This is very good to know!!! Muahhhhhhaaaa


----------



## cigargirlie

Mr Dude65 said:


> So, one of those pieces of ordinance seems to have landed in my Zip... God I hope there's somebody else in our group at 55455... I was kind of hoping to have a dorm to go back to!


Ha don't worry your dorm is gone!!! Lol


----------



## Feldenak

cigargirlie said:


> Ha don't worry your dorm is gone!!! Lol


G, you're ridiculous. I love it! :lol:


----------



## Johnpaul

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No! A thousand times no! No bomb "must" be _anything_! This is all in fun, and to have fun with other BOTLs. When requirements happen, the fun goes away.


Perhaps their name was as porely planned as their first bombing run then...

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Definition of MIDWEST

region N cen United States including area around Great Lakes & in upper Mississippi River valley from Ohio -sometimes considered to include Kentucky on the E to North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, & Kansas on the W

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Definition of MERCENARY

: one that serves merely for wages; especially : a soldier hired into foreign service
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Perhaps a change is in order...


----------



## Feldenak

Johnpaul said:


> Perhaps their name was as porely planned as their first bombing run then...
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Definition of MIDWEST
> 
> region N cen United States including area around Great Lakes & in upper Mississippi River valley from Ohio -sometimes considered to include Kentucky on the E to North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, & Kansas on the W
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Definition of MERCENARY
> 
> : one that serves merely for wages; especially : a soldier hired into foreign service
> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Perhaps a change is in order...


We could be "Fugu"...dangerously deadly if not prepared properly


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> We could be "Fugu"...dangerously deadly if not prepared properly


I love it.

Really, absolutely love it.

If you put it to a vote, you've got mine. :lol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

splattttttt said:


> Have there been any retaliation attempts by any of the huveraound wheel chair society other than yucky dribble yet?
> That's what I thought d :


----------



## Johnpaul

[No message]


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No! A thousand times no! No bomb "must" be _anything_! This is all in fun, and to have fun with other BOTLs. When requirements happen, the fun goes away. I've been hit with bombs that the senders know I'll never be able to match, and I've sent similar bombs.
> 
> I've also sent bombs that were simply five, cheap, everyday sticks, and received those as well. All were appreciated.
> 
> Bombs are _not_, and should _never _be, an investment or a deposit, but always a _gift_. No expectation of return, no expectation of trying to match someone else or meet a certain standard.
> 
> Pete, if you sent sticks you enjoy, it doesn't matter _what _their value is. What matters is you are trying to brighten someone else's day, and that's _all_!












Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

but he is right, Pete...bombs don't have to be expensive to be awesome, it's the genuine kindness of the act that gives it the value.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Midwest Fightin' Fugu.......


Oh yeah.


----------



## CigarShop

All right you farggin bastages, now I'm free.. The ball and chain went out to dinner and now I'm free...
So let's put it this way..I have learnec quite a bit and believe me from now on, I'll not announce shit...
When it lands at your door, then talk shit...

Are you 'Ol FARTS in bed yet?? So two of the MWM bombs landed with like 8-12 landing Friday...so maybe just maybe over time we will be the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom Inc.

Ring ring ring call secretary

Pete


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Stradawhovious said:


> Midwest Fightin' Fugu.......
> 
> Oh yeah.


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


>


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Stradawhovious said:


> Midwest Fightin' Fugu.......
> 
> Oh yeah.


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I got one...








AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"

Herfabomber: "now THAT'S funny!!!":biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## hachigo

CigarShop said:


> All right you farggin bastages, now I'm free.. The ball and chain went out to dinner and now I'm free...
> So let's put it this way..I have learnec quite a bit and believe me from now on, I'll not announce shit...
> When it lands at your door, then talk shit...
> 
> Are you 'Ol FARTS in bed yet?? So two of the MWM bombs landed with like 8-12 landing Friday...so maybe just maybe over time we will be the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom Inc.
> 
> Ring ring ring call secretary
> 
> Pete


You were doing soooooooo well until you ran into the Trademarked bomb group name :doh:


----------



## Feldenak

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I got one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"
> 
> Herfabomber: "now THAT'S funny!!!":biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Not just a fish, an expanding fish!


----------



## StogieNinja

Also....


----------



## Feldenak

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Also....


ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> So two of the MWM bombs landed with like 8-12 landing Friday...so maybe just maybe over time we will be the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom Inc.
> 
> Pete


----------



## CigarShop

Ok, ok. Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers!!

Hahaha, as he sips his scotch!

Pete


----------



## hawesg

ouirknotamuzd said:


>


Apparently not.



Feldenak said:


> We could be "Fugu"...dangerously deadly if not prepared properly


Two things, 
1) as opposed to the non dangerous kind of deadly.
2) Really if not prepared properly, let's think this through, one bomb landing (albeit a good one) in 7 days probably doesn't warrant something worse than simply deadly, the M&Ms are by very definition not prepared properly, so by the transitive property, BLOW FISH.
Oh i get it, they speak Japanese in the Midwest.


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Are you 'Ol FARTS in bed yet?? So two of the MWM bombs landed with like 8-12 landing Friday...so maybe just maybe over time we will be the Midwest Mercenaries Legion of Boom Inc.
> 
> Ring ring ring call secretary
> 
> Pete












Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Also....


taught me how, my ass!!!!....I figured it out on my own, TYVM

Pinhead Jr.: "YEAH!!!!!..the only thing you could teach him is how to be a bigger dork than he already is.."

Herfabomber: "not being helpful again?"

Pinhead Jr.: "nope"


----------



## hawesg

Feldenak said:


> We could be "Fugu"...dangerously deadly if not prepared properly


----------



## CigarShop

Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers Inc.

'Ol Farts: we sure talk a lot of shit, but these upstarts got me nervous now. Honey did you buy the depends?

MWMBS: so now they know we're serious, but wait the best is yet to come!!

'Ol Farts: all these silly memes being put up are just us shaking in our boots, we USED to be the kings in here, but wait there seems to be a new sheriff coming to town.

MWMBS: Ahhh we've got a tall mountain to climb, but like our scotch just give us time to age...

'Ol Farts: ( burps and scratches himself) damm kids, we got to step our game up a lot!!


----------



## David_ESM

I feel like one of my favorite quotes would work here...

"Never pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he will just kill you."


----------



## Feldenak

David_ESM said:


> I feel like one of my favorite quotes would work here...
> 
> "Never pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he will just kill you."


My dad's favorite was, "Age & experience will beat youth & enthusiasm every time"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers Inc.
> 
> 'Ol Farts: we sure talk a lot of shit, but these upstarts got me nervous now. Honey did you buy the depends?
> 
> MWMBS: so now they know we're serious, but wait the best is yet to come!!
> 
> 'Ol Farts: all these silly memes being put up are just us shaking in our boots, we USED to be the kings in here, but wait there seems to be a new sheriff coming to town.
> 
> MWMBS: Ahhh we've got a tall mountain to climb, but like our scotch just give us time to age...
> 
> 'Ol Farts: ( burps and scratches himself) damm kids, we got to step our game up a lot!!


so, just for the sake of clarity, you're officially the M&MBSers?









:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers Inc.
> 
> 'Ol Farts: we sure talk a lot of shit, but these upstarts got me nervous now. Honey did you buy the depends?
> 
> MWMBS: so now they know we're serious, but wait the best is yet to come!!
> 
> 'Ol Farts: all these silly memes being put up are just us shaking in our boots, we USED to be the kings in here, but wait there seems to be a new sheriff coming to town.
> 
> MWMBS: Ahhh we've got a tall mountain to climb, but like our scotch just give us time to age...
> 
> 'Ol Farts: ( burps and scratches himself) damm kids, we got to step our game up a lot!!


I'm confused, being old is bad, but when your old you'll be a force to be reckoned with, but you are currently the kings, and the old farts need to "step [their] game up a lot" even though, the've hit you more times than you've hit them, and if you want to get technical about it, why don't you go through the bombing section (the place where you would normally post a damage report) and see how many bombs have landed by people you would consider old farts since you started this thread. I think what you mean is, something completely different than what your saying.
If that came across as harsh I'm sorry, I didn't really sleep last night and it kind of looks like what your saying is: "I've barley received more cigars than I've sent out come one step up your game"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

David_ESM said:


> I feel like one of my favorite quotes would work here...
> 
> "Never pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he will just kill you."





Feldenak said:


> My dad's favorite was, "Age & experience will beat youth & enthusiasm every time"


my old man said it best..."don't talk to me about shit until your balls drop"


----------



## Feldenak

I think I'm out of RG to give for the people in this thread. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Feldenak

hawesg said:


> I'm confused, being old is bad, but when your old you'll be a force to be reckoned with, but you are currently the kings, and the old farts need to "step [their] game up a lot" even though, the've hit you more times than you've hit them, and if you want to get technical about it, why don't you go through the bombing section (the place where you would normally post a damage report) and see how many bombs have landed by people you would consider old farts since you started this thread. I think what you mean is, something completely different than what your saying.
> If that came across as harsh I'm sorry, I didn't really sleep last night and it kind of looks like what your saying is: "I've barley received more cigars than I've sent out come one step up your game"


I understand the lack of sleep. Just take it as it's intendend...good natured smack-talk & ribbing


----------



## Feldenak

ouirknotamuzd said:


> my old man said it best..."don't talk to me about shit until your balls drop"


A wise man your father is


----------



## CigarShop

Hawseg, not intended at all the way you interpreted it.
As Andrew said just my way of talking crap!!

This started out as a lark last Friday and now I feel it's bought the Puff community closer..
Gee that sounded real sappy..

Ok back to crap talk, hey 'Ol Farts time for your milk and cookies....

Pete


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> MWMBS: Ahhh we've got a tall mountain to climb, but like our scotch just give us time to age...


So what you're saying is... if we give you enough time... you can "age"... like...... us? BWAHAHAHAHA. Kinda undermines your whole point, don't it?!

:smoke:


----------



## Stradawhovious

Another strike in the Midwest.........

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319332-mushroom-cloud-over-midwest.html#post3736664


----------



## cigargirlie

Stradawhovious said:


> Another strike in the Midwest.........
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319332-mushroom-cloud-over-midwest.html#post3736664


Wooohoooo!!!

Stradwhovious posting my bomb made the 1000th post on this thread. Yes!!! I can go to Disneyland now!!! Muahhhhhaaaa Junior pack your bags!!


----------



## hawesg

Fair enough Pete, Carry on.


----------



## CigarShop

We will NEVER age like you old FARTS.. We will always be the group to be reconked with on this site!!

Midwest Merecenaries Boom Slayers Inc.

Pete


----------



## David_ESM

CigarShop said:


> We will always be the group to be reconked with on this site!!


Guess I am dealing with the "reconking" ound:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319334-double-dose-midwest-chocolate.html


----------



## Feldenak

Folks, this thread has been great fun but with family beginning their arrival within the next hour or so, I'll be MIA until after the holiday. I have a bird in the air and am looking forward to it and all the MWM/M&M/Fugu/Blowfish bombs landing.

May all of you have a Thanksgiving full of food, fellowship, fun and fine smoke. Cheers all!


----------



## CigarShop

FYI: The Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers have 3 OFFICAL bombs landed....8:11 PM EST...

So how do you like us now?? mo-fo's

'Ol Farts are changing there depends...be careful sometimes it might seem like a fart, but it's not....

Pete


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> FYI: The Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers have 3 OFFICAL bombs landed....


Should be at least one more before the end of the day..... DC says delivered in the USPS system.

WooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Necmo

[No message]


----------



## Brettanomyces

Yes! That's f*cking it! Meme of the thread right there! I'm so glad I bombed you now.

Oh, wait. Did I say that?


----------



## Cigar Noob

Good to see the bombing group become official after 1 week.


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> FYI: The Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers have 3 OFFICAL bombs landed....8:11 PM EST...
> 
> So how do you like us now?? mo-fo's
> 
> 'Ol Farts are changing there depends...be careful sometimes it might seem like a fart, but it's not....
> 
> Pete


Three eh? Three ... what does that remind me of... three... Oh yeah!










:biglaugh:


----------



## StogieNinja

Stradadushmandzadeh hit me with a Dirty Rat... sort of!

HAH!


----------



## Dark Rose

I gotta start reading this thread more than once a day... Lol. Too much to keep up on!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Slacker! Gets to readin'. It goes quickly, as most posts are ridonkulous memes. It's so incredibly worth it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

cigargirlie said:


> Wooohoooo!!!
> 
> Stradwhovious posting my bomb made the 1000th post on this thread. Yes!!! I can go to Disneyland now!!! Muahhhhhaaaa Junior pack your bags!!


Pinhead Jr.: "YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!......maybe I can have a threesome with Snow White and Cinderella....I'd be more than happy to let them ride the Magic Mountain..hehehehehehe."

Herfabomber: "oh, for the love of.....you're not going to Disneyland just so you get your freak on with Disney characters.."

Pinhead Jr.: "you have your dream vacations, I have mine."

Herfabomber: "whatever...I'm not the one paying for it."

Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Dude...do you know why Mickey Mouse divorced Minnie?"

Herfabomber: "no...why?"

Pinhead Jr.: "'cuz she was f^&*in' Goofy...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Feldenak said:


> I have a bird in the air and am looking forward to it.


shouldn't the bird be in the oven if you're looking forward to it?

Pinhead Jr.: "I reconk it should be, Pops...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## cigargirlie

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!......maybe I can have a threesome with Snow White and Cinderella....I'd be more than happy to let them ride the Magic Mountain..hehehehehehe."
> 
> Herfabomber: "oh, for the love of.....you're not going to Disneyland just so you get your freak on with Disney characters.."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "you have your dream vacations, I have mine."
> 
> Herfabomber: "whatever...I'm not the one paying for it."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Dude...do you know why Mickey Mouse divorced Minnie?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "no...why?"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "'cuz she was f^&*in' Goofy...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Lmao.....

That's ok Junior, we will send you back home with a pair of mouse ears for Pinehead. Lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

TESTIFYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!










Pinhead Jr.: "HALLELUJAH!!!!...SAVE ME, JESUS!!!....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"


----------



## hawesg

ouirknotamuzd said:


> shouldn't the bird be in the oven if you're looking forward to it?
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "*I reconk it should be*, Pops...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Amazing!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

cigargirlie said:


> Lmao.....
> 
> That's ok Junior, we will send you back home with a pair of mouse ears for Pinehead. Lol


I think I have a pair of mouse ears from the last time I went to Disney World....granted, it was 30 years ago, but there probably around here, somewhere...

Pinhead Jr.: "I'm not surprised...you never throw anything away."

Herfabomber: "nope...you're still around"ound:ound:ound:

Pinhead Jr.: "way to boost my self-esteem, Cliff Huxtable."


----------



## splattttttt

Feldenak said:


> Folks, this thread has been great fun but with family beginning their arrival within the next hour or so, I'll be MIA until after the holiday. I have a bird in the air and am looking forward to it and all the MWM/M&M/Fugu/Blowfish bombs landing.
> 
> May all of you have a Thanksgiving full of food, fellowship, fun and fine smoke. Cheers all!


Same. Though I'm expecting more ammunition from my supplier on Monday. So I'll be ready for more battle against the _huveround wheelchair society members_.


----------



## hawesg

mrj205 said:


>


----------



## Stradawhovious

hawesg said:


>


But wait.......

I thought you said Kentucky wasn't in the Midwest.

So confusing.

:twitch:


----------



## Johnpaul

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think I have a pair of mouse ears from the last time I went to Disney World....granted, it was 30 years ago, but there probably around here, somewhere..


I heard that you got banned from the park last time you were there.

I guess Disneywasknotamuzd


----------



## hawesg

Stradawhovious said:


> But wait.......
> 
> I thought you said Kentucky wasn't in the Midwest.
> 
> So confusing.
> 
> :twitch:


Im pretty sure Midwest or not, the singular of mercenaries is mercenary not mercenarie. And I'm alowed to tease about bad spelling because I also can't spell. And I think in the sentence midwest mercenaries the next legion of boom, the least troublesome part is not Kentucky being in the midwest


----------



## Stradawhovious

hawesg said:


> And I'm alowed to tease about bad spelling because I also can't spell.


THERE WILL BE NO TEASING OF ANYONE IN THIS THREAD!!!! WE DIDN'T MAKE IT THIS FAR JUST TO START MAKING FUN OF PEOPLE!!!!!

Oh wait.

Never mind.

Carry on.


----------



## CigarShop

Good morning to all, Happy Thanksgiving toall my fellow puffers...
No bad talk today, enjoy your family and friends...

Friday back to the bullshit!!

Pete


----------



## splattttttt

hawesg said:


> And I think in the sentence midwest mercenaries the next legion of boom, the least troublesome part is not Kentucky being in the midwest


Depending on how the battle ends, if the MWM are declared winners, then by all rights, the entire country will become part of the mid west. If you don't like that, talk to Dave ESM... He's the one who turned this into a territorial conflict. Why he's a main target too BOOM!
ps; here's how to spell "mid west" <---


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> Good morning to all, Happy Thanksgiving toall my fellow puffers...
> No bad talk today, enjoy your family and friends...
> 
> Friday back to the bullshit!!
> 
> Pete


 Cool! A temporary ceases fire has been declared by our fearless leader. And there's nothing you 'ol farts can do about it cause; well... You're old! Not much you can do except soil yer diapers, drool all over your self and loose your dentures eace:


----------



## Merkonakis

hawesg said:


>


Hahahah Mercenarie + Chris Costa Meme FTW!!!! Well done!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Good morning to all, Happy Thanksgiving toall my fellow puffers...
> No bad talk today, enjoy your family and friends...
> 
> Friday back to the bullshit!!
> 
> Pete


I suppose that's fair.....

Happy Thanksgiving, Guys

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, what the Ol' Fart said"

Herfabomber: "that's Senior Ol' Fart to you."

Pinhead Jr.: "well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Yer Majesty."


----------



## sweater88

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I suppose that's fair.....
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, Guys
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, what the Ol' Fart said"
> 
> Herfabomber: "that's Senior Ol' Fart to you."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Yer Majesty."


right back atcha


----------



## hawesg

splattttttt said:


> Depending on how the battle ends, if the MWM are declared winners, then by all rights, the entire country will become part of the mid west. If you don't like that, talk to Dave ESM... He's the one who turned this into a territorial conflict. Why he's a main target too BOOM!
> ps; here's how to spell "mid west" <---


Nope pretty sure it's one word Midwestern United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Brettanomyces

Bah, it's just wikipedia. I can have that changed in a minute. ound:

I wonder what the usage history shows, space and no space. I'll look into it.


----------



## hawesg

Merriam Webster - Midwest - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Dictionary.com Midwest | Define Midwest at Dictionary.com
Google search for "mid west" notice all the results are a single word - https://www.google.com/search?q=mid...b537ed34c05abe&bpcl=38897761&biw=1024&bih=672

Oh and happy thanks giving everyone.


----------



## Cigar Noob

hawesg said:


> Oh and happy thanks giving everyone.


----------



## kapathy

im just glad i dont live in the midwest


----------



## mturnmm

Really....havoc....??


----------



## hawesg

Cigar Noob said:


>


That picture just made my holiday


----------



## CigarShop

Hope all you 'Ol FARTS had a good day! Did any of you loose your dentures, shit your depends, have a case of E?D.?

Well Friday, will be a real bang of a day!! No one any where in the country is safe any more because the 
Midwest Merecenaries Boom Slayers Inc. are LIVE!!

Pete


----------



## mturnmm

splattttttt said:


> Depending on how the battle ends, if the MWM are declared winners, then by all rights, the entire country will become part of the mid west. If you don't like that, talk to toDave ESM... He's the one who turned this into a territorial conflict. Why he's a main target too BOOM!
> ps; here's how to spell "mid west" <---


Except Texas.......yeah we are already our own country!!


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> Hope all you 'Ol FARTS had a good day! Did any of you loose your dentures, shit your depends, have a case of E?D.?
> 
> Well Friday, will be a real bang of a day!! No one any where in the country is safe any more because the
> Midwest Merecenaries Boom Slayers Inc. are LIVE!!
> 
> Pete


Why is there a question mark after the E and a period after the D? Your learning with the Midwest thing though, So your now M&M bs inc.


----------



## CigarShop

Garrett:


It seems to me that the E.D. comment hit home. There are pills for your issue.( LMAO)

Pete


----------



## Brettanomyces

hawesg said:


> Why is there a question mark after the E and a period after the D? Your learning with the Midwest thing though, So your now M&M bs inc.


Since we're critiquing each other's typing and grammar, why have you confused "you're" with "your"? Twice, even.

:wink:


----------



## cigargirlie

kapathy said:


> im just glad i dont live in the midwest


Careful Kevin they might claim you.

I am apprehensive that they might claim California as well. They can have SoCal but NorCal is soooooooo not part of the Midwest. We will :bitchslap: them back to the Colorado border, then let Swany and BazookaJoe take them on from there!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Since we're critiquing each other's typing and grammar, why have you confused "you're" with "your"? Twice, even.
> 
> :wink:


Funky Fresh Yeast are you now our grammar teacher? If so, don't read my post anymore!! :lol:


----------



## CigarShop

Just sayin' Pinhead Pete's head is too big, any suggestions on how to take the air out of him??

'Ol FARTS: geez my belly is so full, I just wish I could pass gas.

MWM: ( laughing) look at these old geezers.

'Ol FARTS: wait, hey Pinhead pull my finger..

MWM: bet ya 20 bucks one of the Cock Blockers craps his pants.

'Ol FARTS: these Midwest mercenaries got us so scared, (brrrrrpppp) oh I hope that was just gas.....


Pete


----------



## Hannibal

cigargirlie said:


> I am apprehensive that they might claim California as well. They can have *SoCal* but NorCal is soooooooo not part of the Midwest. We will :bitchslap: them back to the Colorado border, then let Swany and BazookaJoe take them on from there!! :biglaugh:


Ahem, I think not my NorCal girlie......

There is no way in hell that would happen. There is WAYYYY too much firepower down here!! :nod:


----------



## cigargirlie

Hannibal said:


> Ahem, I think not my NorCal girlie......
> 
> There is no way in hell that would happen. There is WAYYYY too much firepower down here!! :nod:


Wooohooo let's form the California Militia!!! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal

Wold that be considered the new WCM??????? :biglaugh:


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> 'Ol FARTS: these Midwest mercenaries got us so scared, (brrrrrpppp) oh I hope that was just gas.....


----------



## CigarShop

So now you guys and gals want to get on the bandwagon, me thinkith NOT..

No I'm NOT challenging you lady G.. But Hannibal on the other hand............

'Ol FARTS from Southern Cali must have indigestion tonight.....
pete


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> Garrett:
> 
> It seems to me that the E.D. comment hit home. There are pills for your issue.( LMAO)
> 
> Pete


Pete my friend, I have lots of issues, and some of them there's even pills for but considering the fact that I was 4 when you started smoking out of the two of us I doubt I'll be the one who has to do that first  (at least I hope so)



Brettanomyces said:


> Since we're critiquing each other's typing and grammar, why have you confused "you're" with "your"? Twice, even.
> 
> :wink:


Touché

And as I've said before I can't spell for shit, I bet without too much trouble you could find much better examples of the fact, but you probably have much better things to do with your time.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


----------



## johnb

is this thread really still going.. just start posting your memes in the funny pictures thread and let this "bombing" group fade away in peace


----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## Hannibal

cigargirlie said:


>


LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigargirlie

Couldn't resist.....


----------



## CigarShop

Good Morning all my fellow Puffers, I'm almost to Louisville..got two horses in today and two on Saturday. Then back to Columbus on Sunday to see Aerosmith.

But I'll be checking in this afternoon to see how OUR Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers did via the USPS...

This is only the beginning...

Pete


----------



## Mante

johnb said:


> is this thread really still going.. just start posting your memes in the funny pictures thread and let this "bombing" group fade away in peace


If there was a "Like" button I would hit it on your post. :thumb:


----------



## CigarShop

If you don't like this thread then just don't read it, or unsubscribe very simple.
Why the haters? We're just having some fun...


Geeeezzzzzzzz

Pete


----------



## Mante

CigarShop said:


> If you don't like this thread then just don't read it, or unsubscribe very simple.
> Why the haters? We're just having some fun...
> 
> Geeeezzzzzzzz
> 
> Pete


You have instigated a thread of fun indeed. This whole thread has been a massive example of how NOT to bomb en masse. I have been here a little while & been involved in bombs that entailed 400+ cigars from no more than two members. Enjoy your fun but be aware that "chaos & mayhem" is not what you are causing, just a little blip on the forum. Enjoy your fun Pete. :thumb:

N.B. Bursting onto the forum, threatening the fogs & bombing a few random people when in reality you should NOT have access to addresses is not really a way to earn respect here on Puff. You have been a member for what? 1 month? Yes, I will listen to your thoughts but only after you have spent some time contributing to this forum & added value. :kicknuts:


----------



## CigarShop

I do appreciate your feedback, thanks




"In the end, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends" Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## smokin surfer

Waay too much farting pooping and bs talking with too few cigars for this to be considered mayhem at this point imo. Nonetheless a stellar and quite chaotic thread of memes indeed. I will give the midwest mercs benefit of a doubt since it was a holiday week for shipping, but if birdies dont land next week to re-inforce their trash talk somebody is going to get schooled old skool style I betcha.


----------



## Mante

CigarShop said:


> I do appreciate your feedback, thanks
> 
> "In the end, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends" Martin Luther King Jr.


LOL. Enjoy whatever you do mate & do it to the best of your ability, the silent "friends" seem a little quiet.  :madgrin:


----------



## CigarShop

Rob:

According to our tracking there will be a minimum of 10 packages being delivered today.....

Pete


----------



## Mante

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mturnmm

This is one of the reasons I love puff......members are always policing each other!!


----------



## splattttttt

mturnmm said:


> This is one of the reasons I love puff......members are always policing each other!!


If not, there is a group here that is more fearsome then the Mid west Mammary, I mean Mercenaries; that will be more than happy to oblige.
And with that being said, the cease fire ban is lifted. The the clean fun like smack talk and meme's continue and the cigar bombs a droppin.
The MWM have been converging at their secluded and highly guarded war room planning more attacks. Who will be the next to fall? Most likely a well deserving 'ol fart...
"ASL Cover WIN" - Videos - Viddler


----------



## smokin surfer

mturnmm said:


> This is one of the reasons I love puff......members are always policing each other!!












Yes I do know this from personal experience :lol:


----------



## splattttttt

werd ) :


----------



## Stradawhovious

Tashaz said:


> You have instigated a thread of fun indeed. This whole thread has been a massive example of how NOT to bomb en masse. I have been here a little while & been involved in bombs that entailed 400+ cigars from no more than two members. Enjoy your fun but be aware that "chaos & mayhem" is not what you are causing, just a little blip on the forum. Enjoy your fun Pete. :thumb:
> 
> N.B. Bursting onto the forum, threatening the fogs & bombing a few random people when in reality you should NOT have access to addresses is not really a way to earn respect here on Puff. You have been a member for what? 1 month? Yes, I will listen to your thoughts but only after you have spent some time contributing to this forum & added value. :kicknuts:


Nice sigline.





> Being angry at the world will do nothing but hand you an angry world. Strive to be happy & toss those aside that try to take happiness from you.


----------



## gosh

After reading through this thread two things come to mind:

1) I need a rusty fork sitting by my computer to jam it into my eye when I get the impulse to read crazy meme filled threads.
2) Ohio is officially petitioning to be removed from the "MidWest". Never made much sense anyways, since we're only west of Pennsylvania, New Jersey and the fkn ocean.


----------



## cigargirlie

Grrrr the MWM bomb landed in my little banjo billy backwoods town!!! Argh. I will be posting later. I am out with family today. You MWM are just plain mean!! Cigarshop you made me cry!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Cigarshop you made me cry!!!


Good job, Pete! :thumb:


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Good job, Pete! :thumb:


Nick,
Hmmm someone shouldn't talk.....









Just saying...Ahem


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Good morning to all, Happy Thanksgiving toall my fellow puffers...
> No bad talk today, enjoy your family and friends...
> 
> Friday back to the bullshit!!
> 
> Pete





CigarShop said:


> Hope all you 'Ol FARTS had a good day! Did any of you loose your dentures, shit your depends, have a case of E?D.?
> 
> Well Friday, will be a real bang of a day!! No one any where in the country is safe any more because the
> Midwest Merecenaries Boom Slayers Inc. are LIVE!!
> 
> Pete


hmmmmmmmmmm.......I dunno, but that looked like trash talk to me.....yesterday

so, it appears that not only can the M&M's Clueless Leader not read a map of the U.S., he can't read a calendar, either.

and to think, I wasted the entire day yesterday not ridiculing them:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

splattttttt said:


> The MWM have been converging at their secluded and highly guarded war room planning more attacks.


this is your idea of "secluded" and "highly guarded"?









Pinhead Jr.: "I dunno, Dude..that little girl in the sandbox looks pretty tough..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Stradawhovious

ouirknotamuzd said:


> this is your idea of "secluded" and "highly guarded"?


The fences are taller, and there is more sand, but yeah..... that's pretty accurate! Laugh all you want..... that slide it freakin' awesome!!


----------



## Desertlifter

gosh said:


> After reading through this thread two things come to mind:
> 
> 1) I need a rusty fork sitting by my computer to jam it into my eye when I get the impulse to read crazy meme filled threads.
> 2) Ohio is officially petitioning to be removed from the "MidWest". Never made much sense anyways, since we're only west of Pennsylvania, New Jersey and the fkn ocean.


When all is said and done, if Gosh isn't bombed at least a rusty fork or two I will be disappointed in all of us.

Just saying.


----------



## splattttttt

ouirknotamuzd said:


> this is your idea of "secluded" and "highly guarded"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "I dunno, Dude..that little girl in the sandbox looks pretty tough..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


the four little girls are decoys. In fact, that whole entire jungle gym is. That's all imma gonna say on this matter Pete. Hey, you know that if you want relief from that headache, you can just pull the pins out right? Just tryin to help bro ( ;
And tell Jr. that once we move into our newer and ultra high tech intel location, he's welcome to the decoys.


----------



## karma67

So...I came home from work today and saw that I had a package. I am expecting several things to show up within the next day or so, so I didn't think much about it. I told my wife I had a package, and that I was surprised that one of them was here already. I happily went out to my mailbox, and brought it inside. She asked me to wait for her, so we could open it together (I'm sure you see where this is going). I looked it over while waiting for her, and realized that I didn't recognize the name on it. I started getting scared. She asked me if I could possibly have been bombed. I thought surely not. I'm too new here, I'm not well known yet, I'm a sweet boy...apparently all baseless rationalizations. I got my lovely wife a safe distance away, and opened the package with a pair of fireplace tongs and a blowtorch, while hiding behind my cat (I'll miss him). The next thing I see is a bright flash and...








This leads me to a few thoughts. First, thanks to Nick and the other Midwest Mercenaries (Mafia, Militia, Whatever) for a great welcome to Puff. Second, What did I do to deserve this destruction...NOT TO MENTION THE DAMAGE TO MY CAT? And lastly, when, and how, did i become an "Old Fart"?

Thanks again Nick. I shan't forget this.


----------



## Merkonakis

CigarShop said:


> Good Morning all my fellow Puffers, I'm almost to Louisville..got two horses in today and two on Saturday. Then back to Columbus on Sunday to see Aerosmith.
> 
> But I'll be checking in this afternoon to see how OUR Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers did via the USPS...
> 
> This is only the beginning...
> 
> Pete


Talks trash on old farts, but heading to see Aerosmith! Lol.

Sorry, I had to point it out! Lol.


----------



## max gas

cigargirlie said:


> Nick,
> Hmmm someone shouldn't talk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...Ahem


Holy shit balls! That's one massive bomb. Nice knowing ya Nick.


----------



## Oldmso54

Desertlifter said:


> When all is said and done, if Gosh isn't bombed at least a rusty fork or two I will be disappointed in all of us.
> 
> Just saying.


I might have to come out of bombing retirement for this!!! :hungry:


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Nick,
> Hmmm someone shouldn't talk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...Ahem


Just WTF is *in* that box?


----------



## Brettanomyces

karma67 said:


> First, thanks to Nick and the other Midwest Mercenaries (Mafia, Militia, Whatever) for a great welcome to Puff. Second, What did I do to deserve this destruction...NOT TO MENTION THE DAMAGE TO MY CAT? And lastly, when, and how, did i become an "Old Fart"?
> 
> Thanks again Nick. I shan't forget this.


I hope you enjoy the sticks, Todd. Ol' Fart or Fresh Meat, you're all fair game as far as I'm concerned.

Since this thread is impossible to find anything in (at 70some pages and growing), would you mind giving this its own thread? Given the doubters around here, I don't want anyone to think our DC#s were fake.

Oh, and welcome to Puff, sucka! :evil:


----------



## karma67

No worries. I'll repost in a new thread. It's the least I can do.

Edit: A new thread has been started to show damage.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Just WTF is *in* that box?


One day you might find out. Just saying.....


----------



## Mante

Oldmso54 said:


> I might have to come out of bombing retirement for this!!! :hungry:


LOL Shawn. Need me to send you some rust to help out? :madgrin:


----------



## splattttttt

This... is now war!!!


----------



## splattttttt

karma67 said:


> So...I came home from work today and saw that I had a package. I am expecting several things to show up within the next day or so, so I didn't think much about it. I told my wife I had a package, and that I was surprised that one of them was here already. I happily went out to my mailbox, and brought it inside. She asked me to wait for her, so we could open it together (I'm sure you see where this is going). I looked it over while waiting for her, and realized that I didn't recognize the name on it. I started getting scared. She asked me if I could possibly have been bombed. I thought surely not. I'm too new here, I'm not well known yet, I'm a sweet boy...apparently all baseless rationalizations. I got my lovely wife a safe distance away, and opened the package with a pair of fireplace tongs and a blowtorch, while hiding behind my cat (I'll miss him). The next thing I see is a bright flash and...
> View attachment 41687
> 
> 
> This leads me to a few thoughts. First, thanks to Nick and the other Midwest Mercenaries (Mafia, Militia, Whatever) for a great welcome to Puff. Second, What did I do to deserve this destruction...NOT TO MENTION THE DAMAGE TO MY CAT? And lastly, when, and how, did i become an "Old Fart"?
> 
> Thanks again Nick. I shan't forget this.


exactly. You're the first of our newer nuebs targets [insert] evil laugh [/insert]. 
Word of caution Puffers. None here are safe, so take cover. The *Mid West Mercenaries and their Alliance* (feel free to be a part of it) are taking over, less you succumb to our dirty, dark and twisted nature... Your mailbox is history!


karma67 said:


> No worries. I'll repost in a new thread. It's the least I can do.
> 
> Edit: A new thread has been started to show damage.


 Linky???


----------



## CigarShop

Had an issue with one of my horses..one had to scratch the other ran 4th... Just glancing over looks like a productive day for the Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers...
Not bad for some younguns...

So 'Ol FARTS how do you like us now....

Pete

PS-back on in a hour


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> Had an issue with one of my horses..one had to scratch the other ran 4th... Just glancing over looks like a productive day for the Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers...
> Not bad for some younguns...
> 
> So 'Ol FARTS how do you like us now....
> 
> Pete
> 
> PS-back on in a hour


Can we just settle on a team name once and for all Pete. I'm startin to develop an identity issue lol


----------



## StogieJim

Midwest Mercenaries? LOVE IT


----------



## Brettanomyces

Oh, we can settle on a name...until tomorrow, anyway. :lol:


----------



## V-ret

Nice hit there Midwest bombing group! I stated to try and catch up on what all the pages are about but that was just way too much time and reading! 

I will say that you may have had a slow start but I think the wait was worth it. Good Job!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Thanks, Jeremy. Always glad to spread a little misery and destruction.

Liking those 601 sticks any? They're all good, I think, especially for the price.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Brettanomyces said:


> Oh, we can settle on a name...until tomorrow, anyway. :lol:


I vote for "Fugu Fighters"


----------



## splattttttt

Brettanomyces said:


> Oh, we can settle on a name...until tomorrow, anyway. :lol:


since we're such a mixture of geographical pinpoints? And playin that "mercenary" card with out a payload... Wouldn't it make more sense if we morphed into a more illusive genre somewhat similar to a vigilante, or maybe bomber for hire? With the latter leaning more towards the role of a squad made up of highly talented hit men/women. Or do we suck too much to be that good lol


----------



## hawesg

Stradawhovious said:


> I vote for "Fugu Fighters"


are you fighting each other, or is that a play on foo fighters?
If so that's pretty good but I prefer "hootie and the blowfish"


----------



## V-ret

Brettanomyces said:


> Thanks, Jeremy. Always glad to spread a little misery and destruction.
> 
> Liking those 601 sticks any? They're all good, I think, especially for the price.


haven't smoked them yet I was giving them a little time to settle after the freeze but they will be going with me on vacation. I've been looking at that La bomba a lot lately.


----------



## splattttttt

hawesg said:


> are you fighting each other, or is that a play on foo fighters?
> If so that's pretty good but I prefer "hootie and the blowfish"


you're a target. STFU ( ;


----------



## splattttttt

hey! arse cancer... Bye bye


----------



## hawesg

splattttttt said:


> you're a target. STFU ( ;


What did I do, I was being genuine, and as I said before I'm not old in age, plus I'd hardly say I've been here long enough to count.
Although i do feel kind of old I had to look up STFU


----------



## splattttttt

good! Behave then. Not like that's gonna help Mr. west coaster


----------



## splattttttt

good! Behave then. Not like that's gonna help Mr. west coaster. Besides... We, the MWM can smell an 'ol fart a mile away.


----------



## Brettanomyces

hawesg said:


> I prefer "hootie and the blowfish"


Ouch! :lol:


----------



## NavyPiper

THis thread is hilarious, but y'all are killing my sinuses as I keep snafing my strawberry water or coffee outta my nose (not at the same time mind you) every time I read a new page!

Thanks for the comic relief! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!

Doc


----------



## smokin surfer

I gotta say you guys are hitting excellent targets. Gets more interesting all the time!


----------



## hawesg

splattttttt said:


> good! Behave then. Not like that's gonna help Mr. west coaster. Besides... We, the MWM can smell an 'ol fart a mile away.


I'm just a visitor here, I'm actually from over by you, Toronto, right on the edge of the Midwest.

And you guys are ok by me, I wouldn't bother teasing if I didn't think so, just as long as you keep clear of my mailbox.


----------



## Brettanomyces

hawesg said:


> just as long as you keep clear of my mailbox.


:evil:


----------



## splattttttt

Brettanomyces said:


> :evil:


ooh you dirty rat d :


----------



## CigarShop

Since OUR bombing group is NOT a socialist one. With our group meeting on Monday night, we will have a definitive name as of them.
Even though some in here think we haven't been around long enough to have to much fun, well wake up. We are here to stay.
So until Monday we will be know as the Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers Inc.

To the 'Ol Farts and Fartettes until the morning. It got real cold and windy here in the Ville....
Need the ponies to run quicker on Saturday.

But just a word to prickhead Pete or is it Pinwheel Pete, shhhhhhhhhhh....

Pete


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> But just a word to prickhead Pete or is it Pinwheel Pete, shhhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> Pete


let's not raise any suspicions now Pete. Remember he's a pro. A good defense is always a best offense. Or sum'n like that.


----------



## Feldenak

hawesg said:


> just as long as you keep clear of my mailbox.


Is that a dare?


----------



## hawesg

Feldenak said:


> Is that a dare?


Nope I was responding to the "your a target" comment. It was a suggestion.


----------



## Stradawhovious

> you can't just call things you don't like socialism.


Sure you can. This is 'murica dammit!

But just because you say it doesn't necessarily make it so.

Hell, most of the adults I know think the United States is a Democracy. :lol:


----------



## Necmo

*the midwest mercenaries are a force to be reckoned with*
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rn-part-town-midwestern-california-coast.html


----------



## Feldenak

Let it go guys. Someone derail this line of conversation with a good meme


----------



## cigargirlie

Gentlemen kindly reminder, the mods do not want us discussing politic or religious topics. This topic is skirting it. May I suggest pm to continue this convo. 

Besides I want more Memes and destruction!! Lol


----------



## Feldenak

cigargirlie said:


> Besides I want more Memes and destruction!! Lol


Another bomb should have landed today


----------



## hawesg

cigargirlie said:


> Gentlemen kindly reminder, the mods do not want us discussing politic or religious topics. This topic is skirting it. May I suggest pm to continue this convo.
> 
> Besides I want more Memes and destruction!! Lol


Tanks G, I got side tracked, and it looks like the MWM or whatever they settle on have the destruction taken care of for the next little bit, I hope more of them are from Dan, his note really did make me lough out loud.

Edit:
Oh it seems while I was typing this you responded Dan, looks like I'm gonna get my wish.


----------



## hawesg

Stradawhovious said:


> Fair enough!
> My apologies if my four fkngers of whiskey buzz, and my passion for politics made me an ass...... but it happens.


At least you have the whiskey to hide behind, I haven't touched a drop in four and a half years


----------



## cigargirlie

And LOOK what you all did to me!!! PETE!!! You are in trouble!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pete-declares-war-west-coast.html#post3738146


----------



## cigargirlie

Dan just hate to see this epic thread get closed for it.. It has happen.. Just being helpful..


----------



## smokin surfer

[No message]


----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## Feldenak

I do fear that we may have awakened the sleeping giants of the other groups

:behindsofa:


----------



## cigargirlie




----------



## CigarShop

Good Morning ALL Puffers...gee it got cold and windy out..guess the 'Ol FARTS are grumpy..they've been getting hit by the Midwest Mercenaries all day Friday and today more incoming....

Off to the track and then this evening to a great dinner and my beloved IRISH....haven't shared this yet, but I love Notre Dame football...both my nephews graduated there.

So to my fellow Mercenaries, smoke well, think of our next targets and well Represent OUR group with pride..
to you 'Ol Farts have a great day...because the bombs will soon be reigning down on you....

Pete


----------



## CigarShop

One final thing since the Lovely Gianna got her package, did the man that F-ups yer mailbox, whose name begins with a V.
Have you checked your mail??

Pete


----------



## cigargirlie

CigarShop said:


> One final thing since the Lovely Gianna got her package, did the man that F-ups yer mailbox, whose name begins with a V.
> Have you checked your mail??
> 
> Pete


Pete 
i suggest you private message Vicini and let him know to check his mailbox. 
The #s you gave out for tracking were not tracking numbers. So hard to know where things were going.


----------



## smokin surfer

Feldenak said:


> I do fear that we may have awakened the sleeping giants of the other groups
> 
> :behindsofa:


Your group may be responsible for the flattening of an entire nation. Giants. Not. Asleep. :lol:

:behindsofa:


----------



## Mante

cigargirlie said:


> Gentlemen kindly reminder, the ADMIN do not want us discussing politic or religious topics BECAUSE IT ALWAYS TURNS TO CRAP.


 Fixed it for you.


----------



## asmartbull

Folks
Let's keep politics out of *all *discussions as it NEVER ends well.....


----------



## CigarShop

@Gianna I did PM Vinci.

This message is to my fellow Midwest Mercenary Boom Slayers thank you for sticking with your inexperienced leader, but we are getting our act together slowly. And these 'Ol FARTS are learning we are serious.
Now off to the paddock, it's freezing....will be checking back in later this afternoon.
Smoke well my friends....

Pete


----------



## meatcake

Well they got me....read about it here


----------



## CigarShop

What a cold, raw day at the track..,I got one 2nd and a 3rd, and one is still running.
Now a nice hot shower and off to Vincenzo's for a nice relaxing dinner and quite a few cocktails.

Then driving back to the "Midwest", Ohio in the AM. 

Our Mercenaries are forming together quite well. Much thanks to you all.

Ive noticed Pineballs Pete has been quiet, why is that?

And to the rest of you 'Ol FARTS have a great evening. Finally to my favorite silent but deadly gal,behave.

Will check in later

Pete


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> Ive noticed Pineballs Pete has been quiet, why is that?


ummmmmmmmmm...'cuz now that the M&Ms' bombs have started to land, I'm terror-stricken and live in fear of being attacked by you guys?ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

nah..that ain't it...just goin' to the old j-o-b...but still, it's nice to be missed.

keep up the good work, Fellas

Senior Ol' Fart Pete

oh...Gianna's many things, many of them awesome, but silent she ain'tound:ound:ound:


----------



## cigargirlie

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ummmmmmmmmm...'cuz now that the M&Ms' bombs have started to land, I'm terror-stricken and live in fear of being attacked by you guys?ound:ound:ound:ound:
> 
> nah..that ain't it...just goin' to the old j-o-b...but still, it's nice to be missed.
> 
> keep up the good work, Fellas
> 
> Senior Ol' Fart Pete
> 
> oh...Gianna's many things, many of them awesome, but silent she ain'tound:ound:ound:


Miss you and Future Son Mr Pinehead 75% more fresh Pete 

Yes I am just........F A B U L O U Sssssssssss!!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## splattttttt

I feel kinda bad... Bombs 03113260000034275317 and 03113260000034276345 were delivered. Musta been a heck of an explosion.


----------



## Dark Rose

I'm not a FoG!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319453-hit-hyena.html#post3738913

Well done, and thanks Nick!


----------



## CigarShop

Morning to you all. Soon heading back to Columbus. I see that OUR group has the 'OL FARTS dazed and confused.Not about Pineballs Pete, we will leave him alone for one more day, but on Monday rumor has it, well let's just keep it at that.

Enjoy your day, lock your mailboxes and to my lovely lady on the West Coast Lady G. Till we meet again....


Pete


----------



## CigarShop

Well upon my arrival, I see my Christmas decorations blown off the door, Rudolph has a red ass and Frosty has melted. The "silent but deadly" Gianna struck again. 5 fantastic sticks, all her glitter, an eraser, and a sucker...
My dear Lady G, well played again. But as team Captain of the Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers, I can't take this sitting down..my poor decorations all blown to pieces. Will post the damage later.

Now I unpack, get some wash done, drink some beers and then off to Aerosmith!! 
Have a great evening...don't forget MWMBS we have a group meeting Monday night at 8:00PM EST.

Pete


----------



## splattttttt

looks like 03113260000034275317 and 03113260000034276345 landed, but their perspective addressees aren't making any claims? ) :


----------



## Feldenak

splattttttt said:


> looks like 03113260000034275317 and 03113260000034276345 landed, but their perspective addressees aren't making any claims? ) :


May not be home, Jack. It was a holiday weekend


----------



## the_brain




----------



## Brettanomyces

The Brain weighs in. This is high praise indeed. Thanks, brother! I'm just paying forward the kindness you showed me in the NST. I have a lot to learn yet, but you started me down the path of BOOM quite well, I'd say. :thumb:

That kid is pretty cute, too. I think he's got the clean & jerk no problem, but he might have trouble with the snatch at that weight. ound:


----------



## splattttttt

Feldenak said:


> May not be home, Jack. It was a holiday weekend


One confirmed via pm, though now the surprise attack collapsed. Yet another is MIA. 
These were not atomic bombs mind you, as I have yet still much to learn. 
But seeing as that now *the_brain* has has made an appearance... I may need a crash course.
Four bombs will be launching this week. Less I receive orders from No1 after our meeting in the MWM war room this Tuesday night.


----------



## CigarShop

Morning to all Puffers: Aerosmith was real good, for a bunch of 'Ol FARTS. I'm quite sure we will hear of more collateral damage.
To all my fellow Midwest Mercenary's don't forget meeting at 8 PM EST.

Pete


----------



## CigarShop

I see atleast two more bombs have landed today from the Midwest Mercenaries, ahhhh the joy of victory!!

But our slogan is "No one is safe."

Pete


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> I see atleast two more bombs have landed today from the Midwest Mercenaries, ahhhh the joy of victory!!
> 
> But our slogan is "No one is safe."
> 
> Pete


If no one is safe... then Pete, my friend... _you_ are not safe!

...but then that's been proven quite a few times already! :biglaugh:


----------



## hawesg

the_brain said:


>


AMAZING Ian


----------



## mrj205

splattttttt said:


> I feel kinda bad... Bombs 03113260000034275317 and 03113260000034276345 were delivered. Musta been a heck of an explosion.


Got home last night...and your package was waiting. Sorry for the delay, but I was out of town visiting family all weekend. I'll get a thread up soon.


----------



## splattttttt

mrj205 said:


> Got home last night...and your package was waiting. Sorry for the delay, but I was out of town visiting family all weekend. I'll get a thread up soon.


Nice, duds are of no use to me. Glad you got'em Cory


----------



## mrj205

splattttttt said:


> Nice, duds are of no use to me. Glad you got'em Cory


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319540-so-im-ol-fart-part-deux.html


----------



## mjohnsoniii

These guys are serious, huh? But #1 bombing group? Seriously?!?!


----------



## splattttttt

mjohnsoniii said:


> These guys are serious, huh? But #1 bombing group? Seriously?!?!


a doubter eh?


----------



## meatcake

splattttttt said:


> a doubter eh?


Yea, I say #4, #5 tops. :spank::biglaugh::boxing::cheeky:


----------



## CigarShop

@meatcake, REALLY... We will be number 1 within a year......


----------



## Professor Chaos

This thread is most interesting.


----------



## Ortiz

Professor Chaos said:


> This thread is most interesting.


Ha...you're all fcked.


----------



## cigargirlie

Professor Chaos said:


> This thread is most interesting.


:cheer2: woohooo!! Professor Chaos is curious now!! Ha ha!! This is getting interesting! opcorn:


----------



## Ortiz

Somebody buy these guys a balloon...they certainly have the hot air to fill it.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Professor Chaos said:


> This thread is most interesting.


Wait, wait! WTF! Why are you here? Oh, damn...we're sorry...don't hurt us. eep:


----------



## CigarShop

Hey Nick, don't let some 'OL FART stink up the place. We will not be threatened by anyone,anytime!!

Midwest Mercenairies Boom Slayers!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

CigarShop said:


> We will not be threatened by anyone,anytime!!


I don't think you know what happens when Professor Chaos gives orders. Sh!t gets ugly. Time to hide in the bunker.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Hey Guys! 

What did I miss?

Oh.

I see.

eep:


----------



## Feldenak

Brettanomyces said:


> I don't think you know what happens when Professor Chaos gives orders. Sh!t gets ugly. Time to hide in the bunker.


Do you have some homebrew in the bunker? If so, I'm game to head to a shelter.


----------



## Professor Chaos

Brettanomyces said:


> I don't think you know what happens when Professor Chaos gives orders. Sh!t gets ugly. Time to hide in the bunker.


I've given no orders. I merely mentioned that this thread was interesting. Then Chaos ensues. MUWAHAHAHAHA! I'm simply a force of nature, and I love my job.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> Do you have some homebrew in the bunker? If so, I'm game to head to a shelter.


Why would you go to a bunker if it doesn't have homebrew in it?

That would be silly.

That and Bacon. Every good bunker needs bacon.


----------



## Feldenak

Professor Chaos said:


> I've given no orders. I merely mentioned that this thread was interesting. Then Chaos ensues. MUWAHAHAHAHA! I am a force of nature, I love my job.


Force of nature, eh? A slight breeze is a force of nature but that doesn't mean I scurry in fear from it. oke:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feldenak said:


> Do you have some homebrew in the bunker? If so, I'm game to head to a shelter.


I'm a bit low now, but I'll be bottling 10 gallons this weekend, unless I end up brewing more. Yes, that may well happen. I'll see if I can't find something good for Governor's this weekend.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feldenak said:


> Force of nature, eh? A slight breeze is a force of nature but that doesn't mean I scurry in fear from it. oke:


ound:ound:ound:ound:

Taunting Professor Chaos? It's been nice knowing you, Andy.


----------



## Feldenak

Brettanomyces said:


> ound:ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Taunting Professor Chaos? It's been nice knowing you, Andy.


Oh hell, I just now read the text under his user name.

My apologies Professor Chaos


----------



## Ortiz

Feldenak said:


> Oh hell, I just now read the text under his user name.
> 
> My apologies Professor Chaos


lol


----------



## CigarShop

Not for nothing but isn't a FART a gentle breeze?? So we woke up another 'OL Fart then. How bad can his wind be??

There is NO fear in this group, OUR group will NEVER back down. Drinking is always acceptable though...

To Dan,Nick, and Andrew..."ask not what you can do for your bombing group, but what your bombing group can do for you"
We maybe young and I've got a lot to learn, but F these 'Ol Farts.....

Pete


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> Not for nothing but isn't a FART a gentle breeze?? So we woke up another 'OL Fart then. How bad can his wind be??
> 
> There is NO fear in this group, OUR group will NEVER back down. Drinking is always acceptable though...
> 
> To Dan,Nick, and Andrew..."ask not what you can do for your bombing group, but what your bombing group can do for you"
> We maybe young and I've got a lot to learn, but F these 'Ol Farts.....
> 
> Pete


:shocked:

Apparently my bombing group can get my ass kicked.

This was a lot less dangerous with the memes.

Where are the memes?

:lol:


----------



## Feldenak

CigarShop said:


> Not for nothing but isn't a FART a gentle breeze?? So we woke up another 'OL Fart then. How bad can his wind be??
> 
> There is NO fear in this group, OUR group will NEVER back down. Drinking is always acceptable though...
> 
> To Dan,Nick, and Andrew..."ask not what you can do for your bombing group, but what your bombing group can do for you"
> We maybe young and I've got a lot to learn, but F these 'Ol Farts.....
> 
> Pete


There's bravado and then there's suicidal, Pete. From what I've been told (after I made my comments), Professor Chaos is like "Happy Fun Ball"

Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball
If Happy Fun Ball begins to smoke, get away immediately. Seek shelter and cover head.

ound:


----------



## stonecutter2

Ortiz said:


> Somebody buy these guys a balloon...they certainly have the hot air to fill it.


:bl


----------



## stonecutter2

Feldenak said:


> There's bravado and then there's suicidal, Pete. From what I've been told (after I made my comments), Professor Chaos is like "Happy Fun Ball"
> 
> Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball
> If Happy Fun Ball begins to smoke, get away immediately. Seek shelter and cover head.
> 
> ound:


Happy Fun Ball may stick to certain types of skin.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> I don't think you know what happens when Professor Chaos gives orders. Sh!t gets ugly. Time to hide in the bunker.


Educate them Nick....Personally my inner psycho glitter girl bomber has a big crush on Capt Chaos and the all mighty Shuckins. There destruction leaves me giddy!!! :cheer2: Muahhhhaaaa


----------



## Feldenak

cigargirlie said:


> Educate them Nick....Personally my inner psycho glitter girl bomber has a big crush on Capt Chaos and the all mighty Shuckins. There destruction leaves me giddy!!! :cheer2: Muahhhhaaaa


The list is as follows:

1. Sean Connery
2. Daniel Craig
3. Chuck Norris
4. Shuckins


----------



## CigarGoogler

Wait...how does something like the Midwest Bombing Group exist without me having sprinkled my love all over it? 

Subscribed.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarGoogler said:


> Wait...how does something like the Midwest Bombing Group exist without me having sprinkled my love all over it?
> 
> Subscribed.


IIRC, last time you "Sprinkled your Love all over" on something it resulted in a restraining order.

Just sayin'.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Stradawhovious said:


> IIRC, last time you "Sprinkled you Love" on something it resulted in a restraining order.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Look, every single person on that bus looked effing miserable. So, I spread a little joy without being asked and THAT'S a crime? That order represents everything that is wrong with the world. That's right...everything.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarGoogler said:


> Look, every single person on that bus looked effing miserable. So, I spread a little joy without being asked and THAT'S a crime? That order represents everything that is wrong with the world. That's right...everything.


It wasn't so much the thought, as it was the manner in which you carried it out.

Those people were traumatized.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Stradawhovious said:


> It wasn't so much the thought, as it was the manner in which you carried it out.
> 
> Those people were traumatized.


My love will not be contained, nor confined by social norms.


----------



## smokin surfer

Professor Chaos said:


> This thread is most interesting.


You m&m's are dead meat. Never should have awoken the beast that is LOB.. They are crushing innocent bystanders mailboxes 'cause of you. Cigar Shop you'd better have a cigar shop - a HUGE one!!! Bye now. :rofl:


----------



## cigargirlie

Feldenak said:


> The list is as follows:
> 
> 1. Sean Connery
> 2. Daniel Craig
> 3. Chuck Norris
> 4. Shuckins


Andrew CLOSE!!
1. Daniel Craig
2. Sean Connery
3. Shuckins
4. Capt Chaos
5. Bruce Lee
6. Chuck Norris!!!
7. Zilla 

ound: ound:

Rumor has it that Chuck Norris is scared of the Almighty Shuckins & Capt Chaos bombing pimpdaddy moves!! Lol


----------



## meatcake

Who the F Is Captn Chaos!? I just think of Dom Deluis from cannonball run


----------



## CigarShop

@cigargirlie I just sent you a PM..

Well what I've just sent out will really F-up them 'OL FARTs...
(smiling,whistling) 
0312086000235248402.

Tick,tick,tick,tick,tick, Boom..... Please move before this arrives....

Pete


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Stradawhovious said:


> Why would you go to a bunker if it doesn't have homebrew in it?
> 
> That would be silly.
> 
> That and Bacon. Every good bunker needs bacon.
> 
> View attachment 41767


LOL. I got 2 cans of this for my brother for Christmas a couple of years ago. The big "gift though is the bar of soap that we trade back and forth. Every year it just gains a new layer of wrapping paper.


----------



## Oldmso54

Are you guys still around ? I thought you'd already gone the way of the "Wombats" = *E X T I N C T* ound: ound:


----------



## cigargirlie

meatcake said:


> Who the F Is Captn Chaos!? I just think of Dom Deluis from cannonball run


Omg!! Lol


----------



## meatcake

Oldmso54 said:


> Are you guys still around ? I thought you'd already gone the way of the "Wombats" = *E X T I N C T* ound: ound:


Oh Shawn you old fart you, we are far from extinct. We are growing in numbers my friend!
Hmm in fact I think I owe you some
Best seller maduros....


----------



## cigargirlie

Oldmso54 said:


> Are you guys still around ? I thought you'd already gone the way of the "Wombats" = *E X T I N C T* ound: ound:


Shawn, umm no they are sooooo not extinct. You are thinking of another group I think . I have seen alot of bombs by them too


----------



## Feldenak

meatcake said:


> Who the F Is Captn Chaos!? I just think of Dom Deluis from cannonball run


ound:


----------



## cigargirlie

CigarShop said:


> @cigargirlie I just sent you a PM..
> 
> Well what I've just sent out will really F-up them 'OL FARTs...
> (smiling,whistling)
> 0312086000235248402.
> 
> Tick,tick,tick,tick,tick, Boom..... Please move before this arrives....
> 
> Pete


Pete, Pete, Pete..... Here is some food for thought my ol' fart friend... 

When you grab a tiger by the tail, you really need to ask yourself who has who.

Careful, I can go nuclear. Ha ha Muahhhaaaa


----------



## Oldmso54

meatcake said:


> Oh Shawn you old fart you, we are far from extinct. We are growing in numbers my friend!
> Hmm in fact I think I owe you some
> Best seller maduros....


IDK there Meatloaf - haven't seen much intel or heard much noise on you guys lately .... AND = you owe me NOTHING my friend!!!



cigargirlie said:


> Shawn, umm no they are sooooo not extinct. You are thinking of another group I think . I have seen alot of bombs by them too


IDK G - there are BOMB groups, WANNABE bomb groups, EXTINCT bomb groups, and then GRACEFULLY RETIRED bomb groups. So maybe I mis spoke, as I should have referred to these bands of misfits as a "WANNABE bomb groups" :nod: ound: ound:


----------



## Mr Dude65

Damn, could barely recognize the dorm when I got back! G, you are ridiculous! Pics will be up in a separate thread later tonight!


----------



## cigargirlie

Mr Dude65 said:


> Damn, could barely recognize the dorm when I got back! G, you are ridiculous! Pics will be up in a separate thread later tonight!


Dan,  hi! Yes, tell your leader he should be very afraid for all your residences if you keep this up. :twisted:

Enjoy!


----------



## cigargirlie

Shawn I am retired too  lol


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Shawn I am retired too  lol


Retired like the Ninja and Brett Favre, I'd say. :lol:


----------



## splattttttt

meatcake said:


> Yea, I say #4, #5 tops. :spank::biglaugh::boxing::cheeky:
> 
> 
> CigarShop said:
> 
> 
> 
> @meatcake, REALLY... We will be number 1 within a year......
Click to expand...




Professor Chaos said:


> This thread is most interesting.
> 
> 
> Ortiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha...you're all fcked.
> 
> 
> cigargirlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2: woohooo!! Professor Chaos is curious now!! Ha ha!! This is getting interesting! opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Brettanomyces said:


> Wait, wait! WTF! Why are you here? Oh, damn...we're sorry...don't hurt us. eep:





CigarShop said:


> Hey Nick, don't let some 'OL FART stink up the place. We will not be threatened by anyone,anytime!!
> 
> Midwest Mercenairies Boom Slayers!!!


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> @cigargirlie I just sent you a PM..
> 
> Well what I've just sent out will really F-up them 'OL FARTs...
> (smiling,whistling)
> 0312086000235248402.
> 
> Tick,tick,tick,tick,tick, Boom..... Please move before this arrives....
> 
> Pete


I read about the contents that went into the making of this custom made bomb. All I can say is that the ass splatter is gonna make the evening news.


----------



## CigarShop

Jack, Andrew,Nick:

These ol FARTS are just "passing wind" 
They MUST be respected but NEVER feared..the Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers will be here for a long,long time...
Thanks to you guys and Dan and a few others also..who still want to remain silent partners.


----------



## Brettanomyces

splattttttt said:


> I read about the contents that went into the making of this custom made bomb. All I can say is that the ass splatter is gonna make the evening news.


Yup. This one's gonna be a doozy.


----------



## CigarShop

This one is for Mr.Chaos and Crew:

Actually it was footage filmed with a hidden camera at the last Legion Of Boom Meeting:

Fart and Fire Fart Montage - YouTube


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

hmmmmmmm..something's wrong with Chief Executive M&M Pete's last post....I know what it is...










Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Yup. This one's gonna be a doozy.


Bring it!!! :cheer2:










It's Friday, I ain't got no job, ain't got no real DC.... I got no poop to do!!!!ound: ound: ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Future Mom.....number 4 just heard about yer retirement..."










AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CigarShop

Pineballs Pete has chimed in. Or is it Pinball Pete.
Pick up your toys and put away your sandbox, there's a storm brewing. Kiddies must go inside now.


----------



## Stradawhovious

cigargirlie said:


> It's Friday, I ain't got no job, ain't got no real DC.... I got no poop to do!!!!ound: ound: ound:


Um.... if by Friday you mean Tuesday.... then yes. Yes it is.

You crazy Californians and your wacky calendar. arty:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

that's better.....you should really send a memo to Stradawhosawhatsis, though...









:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## CigarShop

Dan: is a VERY vital force to be reconked with in our Group. if you FUK with one you FUK with all!!


----------



## splattttttt

ouirknotamuzd said:


> hmmmmmmm..something's wrong with Chief Executive M&M Pete's last post....I know what it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"


----------



## Dark Rose

cigargirlie said:


> Andrew CLOSE!!
> 1. Daniel Craig
> 2. Sean Connery
> 3. Shuckins
> 4. Capt Chaos
> 5. Bruce Lee
> 6. Chuck Norris!!!
> 7. Zilla
> 
> ound: ound:
> 
> Rumor has it that Chuck Norris is scared of the Almighty Shuckins & Capt Chaos bombing pimpdaddy moves!! Lol


Well you got the list a little more accurate, moving Bruce Lee ahead of Chuck Norris... Sean Connery still belongs at the top though.


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> Dan: is a VERY vital force to be *reconked* with in our Group. if you FUK with one you FUK with all!!


And we're back


----------



## CigarShop

Hey this isn't a F-ing spelling contest, we are a bombing group.
Shouldn't you @darkrose be watching Hoosiers? Not hanging out in the big boy lounge!!
@hawesg are you a teacher?


----------



## Feldenak

Pete, you hitting Governor's tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## CigarShop

Weds night. Can you join me?


----------



## Feldenak

Thinking about it. I've got to get away from following the Auburn coaching search


----------



## Dark Rose

CigarShop said:


> Hey this isn't a F-ing spelling contest, we are a bombing group.
> Shouldn't you @darkrose be watching Hoosiers? Not hanging out in the big boy lounge!!
> @hawesg are you a teacher?


Nah, basketball sucks donkey balls.


----------



## cigargirlie

Dark Rose said:


> Well you got the list a little more accurate, moving Bruce Lee ahead of Chuck Norris... Sean Connery still belongs at the top though.


Steve, yes but I moved Daniel Craig ahead of the list because I would prefer to see him naked than Sean Connery at this current time. My only reason to switch!! ound: 
And nooooooo I didn't base the rest of the list on that criteria!! Lol


----------



## Stradawhovious

Wow... didn't this turn into a little clusterfuk all of a sudden? :lol:

Pete... I hope your next bomb contains a dictionary or thesaurus.....

Pin Cushion.... I think you're just jealous that you don't have a secratary, although in your case I think they are called "nurses" or "attendants".... but to be fair I've been making our fearless leader fend for himself lately......

Andrew and Pete.... there is a PM or "Private Message" function that can be used to make plans so the rest of us aren't subjected to the planning of your man-dates......

Dark rose..... you are correct. Basketball sucks balls.

And Girlie.... well, Sorry. Since I can see reason without being clouded by hormones (in this case anyways), Sean Connery for the win.



Anyone else need to get knocked down a peg or two?

:razz:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feeling the love around here, are we, Dan? :lol:


----------



## Stradawhovious

Brettanomyces said:


> Feeling the love around here, are we, Dan? :lol:


Hell.... I'm just getting warmed up.

Oh yeah.


----------



## Feldenak

Stradawhovious said:


> Wow... didn't this turn into a little clusterfuk all of a sudden? :lol:
> 
> Andrew and Pete.... there is a PM or "Private Message" function that can be used to make plans so the rest of us aren't subjected to the planning of your man-dates......


Don't be jealous that you can't come to Governor's


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> Don't be jealous that you can't come to Governor's


I think I will drown my tears in cask pulled Java Porter at my local brewpub.

You kids have fun though!


----------



## shootinmatt

Lmao this is going to be funny. I think I'll start a contest to see how many acids these guys bomb out.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Stradawhovious said:


> I think I will drown my tears in cask pulled Java Porter at my local brewpub.
> 
> You kids have fun though!


Mmmm, cask ale. Nothing beats beer from an engine.


----------



## Stradawhovious

shootinmatt said:


> Lmao this is going to be funny. I think I'll start a contest to see how many acids these guys bomb out.


If I had any, I'd likely put them all in a box and send them your way. I've heard you Texas folk like the flavored sticks.



Brettanomyces said:


> Mmmm, cask ale. Nothing beats beer from an engine.


You are correct sir.


----------



## hawesg

ouirknotamuzd said:


> hmmmmmmm..something's wrong with Chief Executive M&M Pete's last post....I know what it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"





CigarShop said:


> Hey this isn't a F-ing spelling contest, we are a bombing group.
> Shouldn't you @darkrose be watching Hoosiers? Not hanging out in the big boy lounge!!
> @hawesg are you a teacher?


Cigar shop Pete, I was referring to the meme from other Pete's post above, and me being a teacher, talk about the brand leading the blind. On another note what are you using to post (computer, phone, tablet, etc) shouldn't it be telling you what words are spelled wrong before you post, that's my secret


----------



## Brettanomyces

hawesg said:


> talk about the brand leading the blind.


But then again, since spellcheck doesn't account for content, there's something to be said for good, old-fashioned proofreading. :wink:

Furthermore, since this has become a recurring theme in this thread, I have a little proposition for you. If you care to call me "the blind" based off my spelling and grammar, I challenge you to find one error in any of my 700+ posts. I'll bomb you if you can find more than one.


----------



## hawesg

Brettanomyces said:


> But then again, since spellcheck doesn't account for content, there's something to be said for good, old-fashioned proofreading. :wink:
> 
> Furthermore, since this has become a recurring theme in this thread, I have a little proposition for you. If you care to call me "the blind" based off my spelling and grammar, I challenge you to find one error in any of my 700+ posts. I'll bomb you if you can find more than one.


Nice, I'm just waking up I'm sure I added letters to blind and auto correct took over. And you misunderstand me nick, Pete asked if I was a teacher, "blind leading the blind" is an expression referring to someone teaching something that he doesn't know shit about, ie, if I though people the according to my spelling and grammar skills they would know the wrong things


----------



## Stradawhovious

Alright.... Girls, girls, you're both pretty. Let's get focused on the task at hand.

The MWM taking over the Country.

Nay.... THE WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

It's all good brother. Just continuing the ball busting. I thought "the blind" (2nd part) could have referred to the rest of the MWMs. If you've looked closely at my avatar, you might have guessed I'm a complete Grammar Nazi. I don't show it around here at all, unless someone else wants to start a grammar war, as that kind of criticism is usually not wanted nor productive. 

Although, I'm happy to have full liscence to annoyingly point out grammar errors in any future posts by either you or Pinhead. :wink: ound:


----------



## shootinmatt

Stradawhovious said:


> If I had any, I'd likely put them all in a box and send them your way. I've heard you Texas folk like the flavored sticks..


More Texas bashing... ask hardcz how tgat worked out for him...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Brettanomyces said:


> If you've looked closely at my avatar, you might have guessed I'm a complete Grammar Nazi. I don't show it around here at all, unless someone else wants to start a grammar war, as that kind of criticism is usually not wanted nor productive....<snip>.........Although, I'm happy to have full *liscence* to annoyingly point out grammar errors in any future posts by either you or Pinhead. :wink: ound:


License.

You're welcome.


----------



## Stradawhovious

shootinmatt said:


> More Texas bashing... ask hardcz how tgat worked out for him...


Did he get a box of Kuba Kubas?

:razz:


----------



## shootinmatt

Stradawhovious said:


> Did he get a box of Kuba Kubas?
> 
> :razz:


Nah an in box full of Obama spam emails...


----------



## shootinmatt

shootinmatt said:


> Nah an in box full of Obama spam emails...


He wears a cowboy hat now..


----------



## Stradawhovious

shootinmatt said:


> Nah an in box full of Obama spam emails...


Careful.... People get pissy about the whole political thing here..... ask me how I know. :lol:



shootinmatt said:


> He wears a cowboy hat now..


I'd hate to have lost that bet.


----------



## shootinmatt

Stradawhovious said:


> Careful.... People get pissy about the whole political thing here..... ask me how I know. :lol:


Oh I know but I didnt say anything political. It's not like saying bomb on a plane here bud...


----------



## Stradawhovious

shootinmatt said:


> Oh I know but I didnt say anything political. It's not like saying bomb on a plane here bud...


Either way. I still feel sorry for the guy in the cowboy hat.


----------



## hawesg

shootinmatt said:


> Nah an in box full of Obama spam emails...


Come on those emails were funny, Colbert and Stewart had some great moments mocking them, politics aside I think they were worth getting for the laughs.



Brettanomyces said:


> It's all good brother. Just continuing the ball busting. I thought "the blind" (2nd part) could have referred to the rest of the MWMs. If you've looked closely at my avatar, you might have guessed I'm a complete Grammar Nazi. I don't show it around here at all, unless someone else wants to start a grammar war, as that kind of criticism is usually not wanted nor productive.
> 
> Although, I'm happy to have full liscence to annoyingly point out grammar errors in any future posts by either you or Pinhead. :wink: ound:


They only reason I tease is because I can't spell myself, if I felt like I was on the spelling and grammar high ground I wouldn't be teasing. And am I the only one that thinks that the nazi thing although kind of funny in Seinfeld is a little bit insensitive. Not a shot at you, just in general it's used quite a lot these days.


----------



## CigarShop

Excuse me while I whip this out:
This is my only missive of the day.. 1. What is a Wombat? According to my sources, short little dumpy things. I shall pee on any Wombat I ever encounter 2. Dan, has been giving me "tough love..." I'm accepting applications for a new secretary.(smiling). 3.if you're jealous of our man dates, to F-ing bad, join us if you're in the area. 4. Nick is our grammar policeman, so especially Pineballs Pete, watch out. 5. And final point someone's days are numbered,you still have time to move!!!
The Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers may be young, and there leader may need to learn some. But guess what over our time here we will be the number 1 bombers in Puff..PS- I do like the LOB 'OL FARTS baggies...
As I type they are probably drinking there Ensure and crapping in there depends.....
Until Thursday......

Pete, proud founder of the MWM's


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> Excuse me while I whip this out:
> This is my only missive of the day.. 1. What is a Wombat? According to my sources, short little dumpy things. I shall pee on any Wombat I ever encounter 2. Dan, has been giving me "tough love..." I'm accepting applications for a new secretary.(smiling). 3.if you're jealous of our man dates, to F-ing bad, join us if you're in the area. 4. Nick is our grammar policeman, so especially Pineballs Pete, watch out. 5. And final point someone's days are numbered,you still have time to move!!!
> The Midwest Mercenaries Boom Slayers may be young, and there leader may need to learn some. But guess what over our time here we will be the number 1 bombers in Puff..PS- I do like the LOB 'OL FARTS baggies...
> As I type they are probably drinking there Ensure and crapping in there depends.....
> Until Thursday......
> 
> Pete, proud founder of the MWM's


Oh poor noob... maybe you should look in to the wombats destruction... and dont forget when you guys actually bomb someone we get to name you.


----------



## shootinmatt

It's ok guys the wombats had a lot of trash talkers when we first started too, but then we actually sent bombs out and not just talked about it.


----------



## Feldenak

shootinmatt said:


> It's ok guys the wombats had a lot of trash talkers when we first started too, but then we actually sent bombs out and not just talked about it.


Shootingmatt or Shootingblanks? We've hit "King" womprat...err, wombat already.


----------



## meatcake

Derek. Ninja boy!! Why haven't we picked an animal mascot for these guys yet? Waiting to see if they disappear like piss in the wind? 
I can recommend a few: 
*Dung beetle* because they roll a lot of shit
*Dodo* because they will soon be extinct 
* Fainting goats * because they faint like little bitches when threatened with bombs..they forget how to spell and shit...it's embarrassing. 
Any other ideas guys?


----------



## Brettanomyces

shootinmatt said:


> It's ok guys the wombats had a lot of trash talkers when we first started too, but then we actually sent bombs out and not just talked about it.


So which of the 15+ bombs that we've sent haven't you seen yet?

Since you seem to have missed them all, you might like the ones that have been launched this week already, or the ones going out at the end of the week.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Actually, Derek has. Read the thread to find it, Brandon.


----------



## Brettanomyces

meatcake said:


> * Fainting goats * because they faint like little bitches when threatened with bombs..they forget how to spell and shit...it's embarrassing.


Awesome. I get to critique your grammar now. Love it. ound:


----------



## shootinmatt

Careful brett ill send you out some more "opus"...lmao


----------



## cigargirlie

I am not affiliated with any group. I am a solo bomber, but seriously I am getting tired of peeps picking on the wombats. They are a newish group of noobs and they do a respectable slapping with the bombs. IMHO


----------



## meatcake

Brettanomyces said:


> Actually, Derek has. Read the thread to find it, Brandon.


I'm not digging through a million pages of bs for that. I like the Dodo's myself.


----------



## CigarShop

Hey Meatcake, you and your little group should be renamed: Gelded Wombats. 
If you need to know a gelding is, just look down your pants.:tape2:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Stradawhovious said:


> License.
> 
> You're welcome.


Damn it all!!!

Yeah, it's been one of those days. OK, you got me. Still, you need to find another to get anything out of me. I will make the occasional spelling error, but my grammar is pretty solid (only confusing a "which" for a "that" in some sentences due to poor sense of some dependent/independent clauses). I'm far from perfect, but I'd be surprised if you could find more than one or two examples.

OK, I'm going to go find some whiskey now.


----------



## Brettanomyces

shootinmatt said:


> Careful brett ill send you out some more "opus"...lmao


Sweet! More Opus X Philadelphia Reserve? Love it!

I got a hell of a laugh out of that one. I've kept it around as a showpiece to surprise others with.


----------



## Brettanomyces

meatcake said:


> I'm not digging through a million pages of bs for that. I like the Dodo's myself.


Don't complain. This thread is stuffed to the gills with win. Read it all, then read it again! ound:


----------



## Feldenak

Brettanomyces said:


> Don't complain. This thread is stuffed to the gills with win. Read it all, then read it again! ound:


Meatpie goes back on the list. oke:


----------



## shootinmatt

Brettanomyces said:


> Sweet! More Opus X Philadelphia Reserve? Love it!
> 
> I got a hell of a laugh out of that one. I've kept it around as a showpiece to surprise others with.


Yeah I enjoyed that one as well. Oh and all you dung beetles out there nick can tell you how I bomb.


----------



## meatcake

Brettanomyces said:


> Don't complain. This thread is stuffed to the gills with win. Read it all, then read it again! ound:


Maybe your definition of "win" is different than everyone else's. I think the thread is stuffed with a million memes making fun of your group. That is a win for everyone else and a big fat loss for the MWM (aka the fainting dodo beetles)


----------



## Brettanomyces

Eh, it's all in good fun. Since you're not as impressed as I am with this thread, the answer you're looking for is "hyenas."


----------



## CigarShop

To the Gelded King Meatballs:

The MWM will never lose. This "battle" is a long marathon, we're only in the first turn.
So please take your short stumpy self back in your hole and watch US win!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

CigarShop said:


> To the Gelded King Meatballs:


Ouch! ound:


----------



## Feldenak

Hyenas, I like that


----------



## CigarShop

Just trying something new, didn't work....:bawling:


----------



## CigarGoogler

CigarShop said:


> javascript:void(0);javascript:void(0);


Having now read this entire thread, I think this is probably the smartest thing that has been posted.


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> I am not affiliated with any group. I am a solo bomber, but seriously I am getting tired of peeps picking on the wombats. They are a newish group of noobs and they do a respectable slapping with the bombs. IMHO


Don't forget to put this all in perspective, G. I have mad respect for all our bombing groups, Wombats included. I also have crazy respect for our independent bombers. :wink: I'm sure the members of our group have the same respect, we all just like to trash talk a bit.


----------



## CigarGoogler

I'm down with the Midwest...but aim to become a vigilante serial bomber. Watch for that.


----------



## Brettanomyces

OK Brandon, I'm cashing in on my one chance to pick at you a bit, since you got on Pete for his spelling.



meatcake said:


> I like the Dodo's myself.


You like the Dodo's _what_? This is an incomplete thought, unless by this you meant the plural of "Dodo," which like every other plural noun in the English language, has no apostrophe.

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

OK, now back to our regularly scheduled memeing. You know I think you're a swell guy, Brandon, but you had that coming! :wink:


----------



## meatcake

CigarShop said:


> To the Gelded King Meatballs:
> 
> The MWM will never lose. This "battle" is a long marathon, we're only in the first turn.
> So please take your short stumpy self back in your hole and watch US win!!!


King meatball!! Bwahahahahahaha. I'm adding that to my title. Good one fart tard.


----------



## Brettanomyces

CigarGoogler said:


> I'm down with the Midwest...but aim to become a vigilante serial bomber. Watch for that.


If that's your goal, follow Gianna's example. She sets the bar for mad independent bomber.


----------



## meatcake

Brettanomyces said:


> OK Brandon, I'm cashing in on my one chance to pick at you a bit, since you got on Pete for his spelling.
> 
> You like the Dodo's _what_? This is an incomplete thought, unless by this you meant the plural of "Dodo," which like every other plural noun in the English language, has no apostrophe.
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> OK, now back to our regularly scheduled memeing. You know I think you're a swell guy, Brandon, but you had that coming! :wink:


I will use the same excuse your fearful leader did. Im posting from my phone. According to my iPhone the plural of dodo has an apostrophe in it. 
Hyenas is kinda cool. 2 land animals VS. two sea creatures. Sounds like epic battle to me. 
Oh and we still have boom inc. weasels. So there is that too.


----------



## hawesg




----------



## Stradawhovious

Brettanomyces said:


> If that's your goal, follow Gianna's example. She sets the bar for mad independent bomber.


I'd LOVE to see him (try to) keep up with that. :lol:


----------



## cigargirlie

I think you all need to unbunch your satin silky panties!!! Muahhhhaaa

Ps this was posted using my iPhone, biotches!!! ound: Bite me!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

cigargirlie said:


> I think you all need to unbunch your satin silky panties!!! Muahhhhaaa


The bunching makes me feel sexy.


----------



## cigargirlie

Stradawhovious said:


> The bunching makes me feel sexy.


Lmao!! Oh geesh!! Lol


----------



## CigarShop

King Meatballs:
I give you credit for fart tard...but an epic war NOT..as I've stated a wombat is a short sack of horse poop and that's it.
As Nick has stated (by the way Nick, I've promoted you to Secretary of State for our group) it seems like he's always trying to keep the peace. I do have RESPECT for the bombing groups in here, they have earned there stripes.
But there's no way in HELL that us noobs have to be humbled by these 'OL FARTS....nope,nope,nope..
So now back to the gelded King Meatball, sleep with one eye open....


----------



## meatcake

CigarShop said:


> King Meatballs:
> I give you credit for fart tard...but an epic war NOT..as I've stated a wombat is a short sack of horse poop and that's it.
> As Nick has stated (by the way Nick, I've promoted you to Secretary of State for our group) it seems like he's always trying to keep the peace. I do have RESPECT for the bombing groups in here, they have earned there stripes.
> But there's no way in HELL that us noobs have to be humbled by these 'OL FARTS....nope,nope,nope..
> So now back to the gelded King Meatball, sleep with one eye open....


And I am now leaning towards you guys being the dodos again. Soon to be extinct.


----------



## meatcake

cigargirlie said:


> I think you all need to unbunch your satin silky panties!!! Muahhhhaaa
> 
> Ps this was posted using my iPhone, biotches!!! ound: Bite me!!


Moist silk panties in the ass crack = special kind o jolly.


----------



## CigarShop

Brandon,Brandon,Brandon:

I guess you were a slow learner in school. So I'll say this LOUD & CLEAR. WE the Midwest Mercenaries will tell YOU when the war is over. You got that??
The gelded wombat......too funny:violin:


----------



## Danfish98

Brettanomyces said:


> If that's your goal, follow Gianna's example. She sets the bar for mad independent bomber.


Shuckins sets the bar for independent bombers (and all other bombers for that matter). Gianna certainly does a hell of a job as well though.


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> King Meatballs:
> I give you credit for fart tard...but an epic war NOT..as I've stated a wombat is a short sack of horse poop and that's it.
> As Nick has stated (by the way Nick, I've promoted you to Secretary of State for our group) it seems like he's always trying to keep the peace. I do have RESPECT for the bombing groups in here, they have earned there stripes.
> But there's no way in HELL that us noobs have to be humbled by these 'OL FARTS....nope,nope,nope..
> So now back to the gelded King Meatball, sleep with one eye open....


Lol. Dont worry meat my noob pif to you was better than any bomb these kids can ever dream of...


----------



## CigarShop

Until Thursdays BOMB lands....:caked:
Can the Gelded Wombats even muster a FART loud enough to scare anyone?


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> If that's your goal, follow Gianna's example. She sets the bar for mad independent bomber.


Nick I only aspire to be like the Almighty Shuckins!!!! He is the bomber extraordinaire!! I am just a mere bump compared to him. He is a bombing genius. Legend has it he sent out over 50 bombs in one day.

I think you guys should bomb him. It will be too cute. 
Btw HI Ron!! 
ound:


----------



## hawesg

cigargirlie said:


> I think you all need to unbunch your satin silky panties!!! Muahhhhaaa
> 
> Ps this was posted using my iPhone, biotches!!! ound: Bite me!!


If that is the case Gianna, I think the only logical next step is for you to join us (wombats). Come out of the cold, you've proved that by yourself you are a force to be reconked with, but as my mother always says, just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.

And Pete although your gelded horse metaphor is a bit questionable I haven't said anything because you had moved on from the childish poop jokes, but now you seem to have just incorporated them back in, my advice for whatever it's worth, leave the poop jokes behind, you're better than that. On an unrelated note, ever since the look at that horse video I call my girlfriend a horse, so horse references always make me smile. 
And just because it makes me smile


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> Until Thursdays BOMB lands....:caked:


Maybe you should find it before you talk...


----------



## meatcake

CigarShop said:


> Brandon,Brandon,Brandon:
> 
> I guess you were a slow learner in school. So I'll say this LOUD & CLEAR. WE the Midwest Mercenaries will tell YOU when the war is over. You got that??
> The gelded wombat......too funny:violin:


I crap bigger than you. Go back in your hole and let the big boys talk.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Danfish98 said:


> Shuckins sets the bar for independent bombers (and all other bombers for that matter). Gianna certainly does a hell of a job as well though.


Shuckins has gone beyond mere bombing, which is why I didn't mention him. Smelvis is pretty well in this category, too. What they do is nothing that us mortals can attain.


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> I think you guys should bomb him. It will be too cute.
> Btw HI Ron!!
> ound:


I've bombed Ron before, and have thus far lived to tell the tale. Yeah, I'm gonna brag about it a bit.

...and now I'm going to hide, in the off chance he sees this. :spy:


----------



## Brettanomyces

hawesg said:


> If that is the case Gianna, I think the only logical next step is for you to join us (wombats).


I just saw the avatar, Garret. When did you join?


----------



## CigarShop

Regarding if I can find the bomb, gee I found it: 03120860000235248402.
Here's a little play by play, Depart USPS sort facility 11/28 2:58AM arrive USPS sort facility 11:26AM Hyattsville,MD 20785.

How's that for you??


----------



## hawesg

Brettanomyces said:


> I just saw the avatar, Garret. When did you join?


Yesterday, I was mostly teasing G, I'm sure as a fellow noob, who's much more dangerous than me she was already asked


----------



## cigargirlie

hawesg said:


> Yesterday, I was mostly teasing G, I'm sure as a fellow noob, who's much more dangerous than me she was already asked


Ahem,....


----------



## CigarShop

Wam Bam are they a group from the Flintstones?


----------



## Brettanomyces

hawesg said:


> Yesterday


Awesome. It's good to see some fresh blood in the Wombats.

The avatar's hilarious, too. Looks kinda like a Muppet popping up out of nowhere. In a good way, of course. :lol:


----------



## hawesg

cigargirlie said:


> Ahem,....


I read that as semi retarded, i was thinking you were perfect for the other group in question :boink:



CigarShop said:


> Wam Bam are they a group from the Flintstones?


nope the one from your nightmares



Brettanomyces said:


> Awesome. It's good to see some fresh blood in the Wombats.
> 
> The avatar's hilarious, too. Looks kinda like a Muppet popping up out of nowhere. In a good way, of course. :lol:


you can thank chris (buttstitches) for that I just followed his lead


----------



## cigargirlie

Garrett and what other group do you think is semi-retarded?


----------



## hawesg

cigargirlie said:


> Garrett and what other group do you think is semi-retarded?


Clearly LOB, na I was just poking fun at MWM. They have actually proven themselves to be fully functional but I can still tease.


----------



## Brettanomyces

shootinmatt said:


> nick can tell you how I bomb.


Yeah, I've been on the receiving end of one of Matt's bombs, and I've seen several others land. They range from quality to bad-ass. Matt's a good guy and a heavy hitter.

I gotta admit, when I saw you were bombing me in the Halloween pass, I got just a little scared.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Yeah, I've been on the receiving end of one of Matt's bombs, and I've seen several others land. They range from quality to bad-ass. Matt's a good guy and a heavy hitter.
> 
> I gotta admit, when I saw you were bombing me in the Halloween pass, I got just a little scared.


BROMANCE!!!! Lol


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> BROMANCE!!!! Lol


Hey now, I'm just showing respect where it's due. He asked, after all. Sheesh.


----------



## shootinmatt

Here kids this is how you bomb a person...http:// http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319675-little-something-help-build-your-stash-shootinmatt.html


----------



## hawesg

shootinmatt said:


> Here kids this is how you bomb a person...http:// http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319675-little-something-help-build-your-stash-shootinmatt.html


Way to represent Matt I've got a step up my game I haven't sent the bomb since tracking numbers in this thread with you far between in posts that was a long time ago.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Hey now, I'm just showing respect where it's due. He asked, after all. Sheesh.


I know. I am just poking the beer. Lol


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> I know. I am just poking the *beer*. Lol


You're drunk again, aren't you, G? ound:


----------



## splattttttt

I wouldn't waste a bomb on a lowly wombat. Think a wadded up old newspaper is plenty ambitious enough. Just sayin.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> You're drunk again, aren't you, G? ound:


Holy Crappola!!! Yup that is my excuse!! ound: ound:


----------



## Dark Rose

Stradawhovious said:


> Careful.... People get pissy about the whole political thing here..... ask me how I know. :lol:


I'll second that motion...


----------



## Dark Rose

meatcake said:


> Derek. Ninja boy!! Why haven't we picked an animal mascot for these guys yet? Waiting to see if they disappear like piss in the wind?
> I can recommend a few:
> *Dung beetle* because they roll a lot of shit
> *Dodo* because they will soon be extinct
> * Fainting goats * because they faint like little bitches when threatened with bombs..they forget how to spell and shit...it's embarrassing.
> Any other ideas guys?


Ostriches, burying heads in the sand...
Possums, looking mean, faint and play dead?


----------



## Brettanomyces

Dark Rose said:


> Ostriches, burying heads in the sand...
> Possums, looking mean, faint and play dead?


Do I have to :bitchslap: you again to teach you some respect?


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Holy Crappola!!! Yup that is my excuse!! ound: ound:


Actually, now that I think about it, that was perfectly stated, given my handle on here. Nice going. :thumb:


----------



## Dark Rose

Brettanomyces said:


> Do I have to :bitchslap: you again to teach you some respect?


I slapped you first, doesn't that make us about even now? Lol.


----------



## CigarShop

Good Morning to all my fellow Puffers:

Today shall be a very interesting day......our targets package will be arriving in the next few hours..our strategy is to take out one of the most feared members one by one... So meatballs you and your band of bombers are way down on the list...


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> Good Morning to all my fellow Puffers:
> 
> Today shall be a very interesting day......our targets package will be arriving in the next few hours..our strategy is to take out one of the most feared members one by one... So meatballs you and your band of bombers are way down on the list...


Ho! I thought the wombats Hershey skid crew was the least feared? What evva you say chiefy ( ;


----------



## phager

CigarShop said:


> Good Morning to all my fellow Puffers:
> 
> Today shall be a very interesting day......our targets package will be arriving in the next few hours..our strategy is to take out one of the most feared members one by one... So meatballs you and your band of bombers are way down on the list...


Sorry, Pete, I'm thinking us Wombats are more of a force to be reckoned with then you nutty M&Ms think. And speaking of deliveries, you get those "Contest winnings" yet?:evil::mischief:


----------



## CigarShop

Phager: according to the tracking number it said arrived in Columbus yesterday 8:58 AM, so I guess today!! Can't wait....
But back to the Woeful Wombats, eehhhh. NOT...with Meatballs as your main cheerleader it ain't never going to happen.

Midwest Mercenaries are just like the Jeffersons, moving on up....


----------



## phager

More like moving on up like Willy Wonka in a faulty elevator... Right through the glass ceiling and then crashing down in a twisted smoldering wreck on the street below surrounded by the the bodies of Oompa Loompas!


----------



## Stradawhovious

phager said:


> More like moving on up like Willy Wonka in a faulty elevator... Right through the glass ceiling and then crashing down in a twisted smoldering wreck on the street below surrounded by the the bodies of Oompa Loompas!


Are you sure those are the bodies of Oompa Loompas?

Look suspiciously like squat furry marsupials to me........

And to think we couldn't survive a tiny little elevator mishap.

PUHLEEEEZE.


----------



## Feldenak

hawesg said:


> Clearly LOB, na I was just poking fun at MWM. They have actually proven themselves to be fully functional but I can still tease.


Nothing wrong with some smack talk. Hell, I'm of the firm opinion that if you can't laugh at yourself you don't deserve to laugh at others.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> Nothing wrong with some smack talk. Hell, I'm of the firm opinion that if you can't laugh at yourself you don't deserve to laugh at others.


Better yet.....

If you can't laugh at yourself, others will do it for you.


----------



## CigarShop

Ahhh the way I see it is, these other bomb groups are just nervous that they have competition now..
It's about time the Noobs put these 'Ol School Puffers in their places...any group that has Meatball-less in it, really can't be feared at all...


----------



## Feldenak

Stradawhovious said:


> Better yet.....
> 
> If you can't laugh at yourself, others will do it for you.


Also true.


----------



## phager

Stradawhovious said:


> Are you sure those are the bodies of Oompa Loompas?
> 
> Look suspiciously like squat furry marsupials to me........


Pretty sure I've never seen a blue Wombat before.. Well except that one time I tried to strangle Meatcake, But I digress.



Stradawhovious said:


> And to think we couldn't survive a tiny little elevator mishap.
> 
> PUHLEEEEZE.


Ever see what happens when you drop a bag of M&Ms from a great height? The crack up and leave a brown smear on the ground. Ohhhhh now I see why you guys call yourselves M&Ms it's all making sense now! :evil:


----------



## CigarShop

A poem for the 'OL School Puffers, and for Nicks sake all the words are spelled correctly:

'Ol School Puffers:

Once upon a time they founded Puff,
Now they're old and just sit on there duff.
Now along came a great group of Noobs,
That shall make these bomb groups look like boobs.
The Wombats claim to fame is Meatball,
He has a step stool to make himself look tall.
The LOB has Pineballs Pete,
The bombs he sends don't even leave a mark on your feet.
Now in closing I must say,
The Midwest Mercenaries have made your day.
We will tell you when our bombing spree ends,
Now go to the bathroom and change your depends.


----------



## Brettanomyces

CigarShop said:


> and for Nicks sake all the words are spelled correctly:
> 
> Now they're old and just sit on *there* duff.


So close! But really, I don't care. I care more about the joy and carnage you spread, Pete, and something tells me today is going to be a bloody day. :evil:


----------



## Feldenak

Brettanomyces said:


> something tells me today is going to be a bloody day. :evil:


Great, now I have to go listen to U2


----------



## meatcake

CigarShop said:


> Ahhh the way I see it is, these other bomb groups are just nervous that they have competition now..
> It's about time the Noobs put these 'Ol School Puffers in their places...any group that has Meatball-less in it, really can't be feared at all...


Oh cigarshop. You try to talk smack but I can tell you're shaking in your crocs with socks. 
With the llamas gone, there was room for another crew but You fools hardly rank as a crew at this point. I give your little band of misfits two months before you disband from infighting and mutiny attempts. With you as a leader, The mwm aka dodos, doesn't stand a chance in hell of becoming anything but extinct. Now with Nick in charge maybe you stand a chance.


----------



## Brettanomyces

meatcake said:


> I give your little band of misfits two months before you disband from infighting and mutiny attempts...Now with Nick in charge maybe you stand a chance.


Sowing the seeds of dissent in our ranks? I see what you did there.


----------



## Feldenak

meatcake said:


> Oh cigarshop. You try to talk smack but I can tell you're shaking in your crocs with socks.
> With the llamas gone, there was room for another crew but You fools hardly rank as a crew at this point. I give your little band of misfits two months before you disband from infighting and mutiny attempts. With you as a leader, The mwm aka dodos, doesn't stand a chance in hell of becoming anything but extinct. Now with Nick in charge maybe you stand a chance.


Nice try, meatpie oke:


----------



## Stradawhovious

meatcake said:


> crocs with socks.


That's just a low blow. I thought this was supposed to be friendly banter?

Too far man.

Too far.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feldenak said:


> Nice try, meatpie oke:


Hey, Andy. You're a poet, too! ound:


----------



## cigargirlie

meatcake said:


> Now with Nick in charge maybe you stand a chance.


Shhhh, Capt Meatcake don't let them know what they need to do to succeed!!! Muahhhhhaaaa
Mutiny! Mutiny!

Oh brother, I really need to stop reading this thread. The Wombats vs MWMs is like a poorly scripted but hysterical version of Cowboys vs. Aliens!!!! Muahhhhhaaa


----------



## splattttttt

cigargirlie said:


> Shhhh, Capt Meatcake don't let them know what they need to do to succeed!!! Muahhhhhaaaa
> Mutiny! Mutiny!
> 
> Oh brother, I really need to stop reading this thread. The Wombats vs MWMs is like a poorly scripted but hysterical version of Cowboys vs. Aliens!!!! Muahhhhhaaa


Wombats ain't diddly squat Gianna. Neither are the lone wolfs as are all other band of memes of Puff. We the MWM are GLOBAL!
Say your prayers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

0311 3260 0000 3427 3306 MO
0311 3260 0000 3427 3344 MD
0311 3260 0000 3427 3337 CA
0311 3260 0000 3427 3320 CT
0311 3260 0000 3427 3313 CA



mjohnsoniii said:


> These guys are serious, huh? But #1 bombing group? Seriously?!?!


----------



## cigargirlie

Yawn!!!

Kitty fetch me a martini. When the excitement happens wake me.


----------



## StogieNinja

hawesg said:


> Clearly LOB, na I was just poking fun at MWM. They have actually proven themselves to be fully functional but I can still tease.


It's like when you're wife makes fun of you for that one time when you couldn't... I mean, not mine, of course, but hypothetically, if that were to happen to a guy, because he'd had too much to drink, and just once it didn't work, and then it was proven to be fully functional, and then later it gets brought up at a party, which is _really _unfair because it was the _only _time, and then...

...um... what?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's like when you're wife makes fun of you for that one time when you couldn't... I mean, not mine, of course, but hypothetically, if that were to happen to a guy, because he'd had too much to drink, and just once it didn't work, and then it was proven to be fully functional, and then later it gets brought up at a party, which is _really _unfair because it was the _only _time, and then...
> 
> ...um... what?


Sorry about your pen!s Ninja.

They always said you were a softie. I didn't really know what that meant until just now.

(what? Too far? Too soon?)


----------



## splattttttt

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's like when you're wife makes fun of you for that one time when you couldn't... I mean, not mine, of course, but hypothetically, if that were to happen to a guy, because he'd had too much to drink, and just once it didn't work, and then it was proven to be fully functional, and then later it gets brought up at a party, which is _really _unfair because it was the _only _time, and then...
> 
> ...um... what?


----------



## Brettanomyces

Stradawhovious said:


> (what? Too far? Too soon?)


Too funny. ound:


----------



## CigarShop

Attn: Meatball-less and Pinecone Pete:

The Midwest Mercenaries struck the most feared member of the LOB today, Sledgehammer,Pete.
First part of the package was OUR support of the troops, God Bless those Men and Women..
Second part was a box of Kristoffs...so once again, WE are here to stay...
NOT going anywhere....

Also Gen. Splattttt sent out five bombs today....rumor has it a few more might be going out on Friday and Saturday....(tapping foot,smiling)

Class dismissed for now...


----------



## hachigo

CigarShop said:


> Attn: Meatball-less and Pinecone Pete:
> 
> The Midwest Mercenaries struck the most feared member of the LOB today, Sledgehammer,Pete.
> First part of the package was OUR support of the troops, God Bless those Men and Women..
> Second part was a box of Kristoffs...so once again, WE are here to stay...
> NOT going anywhere....
> 
> Also Gen. Splattttt sent out five bombs today....rumor has it a few more might be going out on Friday and Saturday....(tapping foot,smiling)
> 
> Class dismissed for now...


Pete, the most feared? What about Pete, and Joe, and Joe, and....well this list can just go on and on. oke:

Well you did get a couple things right. God Bless the troops and the Kristoffs.


----------



## CigarShop

Well the Midwest Mercenaries are going down for the night, OUR orders have been sent out and being followed.
General Splattttt sent out the first missile today, rumor has it a few more leaving undisclosed areas on Friday and Saturday.
I do thank all my fellow Mercenaries for putting up with a rough around the edges leader, but as time goes by..( Casablanca )
things will only get better.....
Sleep with one eye open.....

Pete


----------



## R. Hanssen

So how does one beome a MM??


----------



## splattttttt

R. Hanssen said:


> So how does one beome a MM??


welcome to our not so humble virtual humi there Robert.

I joined in to support the Midwest Mercenaries because my wife is from Nebraska. That's my story. And I'm stickin to it.


----------



## mrj205

R. Hanssen said:


> So how does one beome a MM??


You don't want that kind sir.


----------



## splattttttt

mrj205 said:


> You don't want that kind sir.


True. Better to be on the receiving end ( ;


----------



## Packerjh

R. Hanssen said:


> So how does one beome a MM??


You'd rather be a bomb squid...


----------



## CigarShop

@mrj205: obviously M. Hanssen has very good taste. He certainly doesnt want to align himself with a cock blocker..you saw what we did to your sledgehammer...he's been blown the F-k up....
So Mr. Splattttt PM this noob and see if he's worthy of our group...


----------



## CigarShop

Isn't a bomb squid someone that has NO clue and just blows smoke and NOT mailboxes???

You see all the Noobs want to be on the winning team!!!

Please apply to any member.....Noobs are welcome, by the way we have a few old puff bombers talking of signing up with us..


----------



## splattttttt

R. Hanssen said:


> So how does one beome a MM??


here/ are ALL the different Puff groups, in case you haven't found us yet. Contact any of their members through a pm if this is what you really wanna do.
Of course, you're welcome to join the Midwest Mercenaries if you like, I just think it better to consider all options first though.


----------



## mrj205

The new MWM motto: "For every seven of us, there is one equal LOB member. Recruit anyone and eveyone!" The more noobs the merrier!


----------



## CigarShop

Before I go to sleep Mrj205, please inform your fellow LOB's that NONE of them are safe...WE will not stop until you've all felt the wrath of the MWM!!!

Now go to sleep with one eye open...


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> Before I go to sleep Mrj205, please inform your fellow LOB's that NONE of them are safe...WE will not stop until you've all felt the wrath of the MWM!!!
> 
> Now go to sleep with one eye open...


just received a crate of prototype. Gonna try those next. The LOB's are goin down! Not worried bout hem little wombats. But the LOB is tough.


----------



## R. Hanssen

splattttttt said:


> welcome to our not so humble virtual humi there Robert.
> 
> I joined in to support the Midwest Mercenaries because my wife is from Nebraska. That's my story. And I'm stickin to it.


I'm still very fresh on this forum so I will get back to you in a couple weeks. Sound good??


----------



## shootinmatt

R. Hanssen said:


> I'm still very fresh on this forum so I will get back to you in a couple weeks. Sound good??


LMAO this guy has like 5 posts, and the MM wants to pick him up? I guess they are desperate. I bet this guy doesn't even own a humidor!


----------



## R. Hanssen

shootinmatt said:


> LMAO this guy has like 5 posts, and the MM wants to pick him up? I guess they are desperate. I bet this guy doesn't even own a humidor!


Hey Bud. I don't know why you are trash talking me, you don't even know me. And just so you know I have several humidors.


----------



## R. Hanssen

shootinmatt said:


> LMAO this guy has like 5 posts, and the MM wants to pick him up? I guess they are desperate. I bet this guy doesn't even own a humidor!


And what's with this Wombat stuff? You'd think you guys would come up with a better name for yourselves. Maybe something better than a rodent. IDK just saying...


----------



## shootinmatt

R. Hanssen said:


> And what's with this Wombat stuff? You'd think you guys would come up with a better name for yourselves. Maybe something better than a rodent. IDK just saying...


You don't get to name your own bombing group... What is the name for this new group again? Was it the dung beetles?


----------



## Hannibal

shootinmatt said:


> LMAO this guy has like 5 posts, and the MM wants to pick him up? I guess they are desperate. I bet this guy doesn't even own a humidor!





R. Hanssen said:


> Hey Bud. I don't know why you are trash talking me, you don't even know me. And just so you know I have several humidors.


Robert, Welcome to the world of Puff!!!

You will soon learn that there is a LOT of loving banter that runs rampant around here. Don't take anything personnel!!! Some day you too will be the one to sit back and talk trash......

Now get to posting NOOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CigarShop

@shootingblanksmatt: our little rodent is up early, why not help out mucking stalls like all my Wombats do each morning...
Did you happen to see the bomb that hit BigSarge yesterday. MWM are a force today and for a long,long,long time to come.

So go back to the barn and shovel your poop... We encourage ANY Noob to inquire about membership. We're not stuffy ol Puffers like you..l

Class dismissed...

Pete


----------



## R. Hanssen

shootinmatt said:


> You don't get to name your own bombing group... What is the name for this new group again? Was it the dung beetles?


Come on man did you even read the thread? They said it was the Hyenas.. Pretty good name if you ask me. Hyenas have one of the strongest bites, and from what it seems their bombs are just like their bite! A whole box of Kristoffs? WOW!!


----------



## R. Hanssen

Hannibal said:


> Robert, Welcome to the world of Puff!!!
> 
> You will soon learn that there is a LOT of loving banter that runs rampant around here. Don't take anything personnel!!! Some day you too will be the one to sit back and talk trash......
> 
> Now get to posting NOOB!!!!!!!!!


I can see that... I'm good with some "loving" banter. It seems this Matt guy is an uninformed trash talker. He just seems to be randomly running his mouth.


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> @shootingblanksmatt: our little rodent is up early, why not help out mucking stalls like all my Wombats do each morning...
> Did you happen to see the bomb that hit BigSarge yesterday. MWM are a force today and for a long,long,long time to come.
> 
> So go back to the barn and shovel your poop... We encourage ANY Noob to I inquire about membership. We're not stuffy ol Puffers like you..l
> 
> Class dismissed...
> 
> Pete


Yeah I saw that you bombed your entire stash. I guess we will have to wait a couple more months before we see another bomb from you...


----------



## R. Hanssen

Come on Pete, someone has to clean up the mess that comes out of this guy's mouth!


----------



## shootinmatt

R. Hanssen said:


> Come on man did you even read the thread? They said it was the Hyenas.. Pretty good name if you ask me. Hyenas have one of the strongest bites, and from what it seems their bombs are just like their bite! A whole box of Kristoffs? WOW!!


I guess you're right. It's a fitting name for them. Laughing dogs that eat rotten scraps lmao


----------



## Hannibal

R. Hanssen said:


> Come on Pete, someone has to clean up the mess that comes out of this guy's mouth!


Robert,

You might want to fully fill out your about me page in your profile..... Especially the address part. Just sayin.....


----------



## CigarShop

Uh NO watch this afternoon for a new DC...also Splattttt sent out 5 yesterday and I got a feeling shootingblanksmatt that some other MWMs are busy today and Saturday...
Also Matt just saying did you fail to realize what my screen name is??? My whole stash, didn't even get to the good stuff yet!!!
My poem for the wombats very soon.


----------



## shootinmatt

splattttttt said:


> just received a crate of prototype. Gonna try those next. The LOB's are goin down! Not worried bout hem little wombats. But the LOB is tough.


Dont worry bud the Wombats aren't worried about you guys either. I give you guys 3 months before you stop bombing and disband. Cigar shop will have to close shop because he bombed his store's supply of "premo" Swishers.


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> Uh NO watch this afternoon for a new DC...also Splattttt sent out 5 yesterday and I got a feeling shootingblanksmatt that some other MWMs are busy today and Saturday...
> Also Matt just saying did you fail to realize what my screen name is??? My whole stash, didn't even get to the good stuff yet!!!
> My poem for the wombats very soon.


Aww you love us so much you're writing us a poem? That's so sweet. Gay but sweet..


----------



## R. Hanssen

Hannibal said:


> Robert,
> 
> You might want to fully fill out your about me page in your profile..... Especially the address part. Just sayin.....


Oh ok I thought I had to wait to do that. I will do it today. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CigarShop

Wombat Poem:

They say they are a group to fear,
Yet they can't afford to buy a beer.
Meatballs is one of there key men,
Yet he is a gelding sort of like a hen.
You also have shootingblanksmatt,
A bold leader, but always wears a hat!
MWMs are the group people want to be,
Not you silly Wombats let me swat you like a flea.

Hmmmm. swishers, ring,ring,ring,ring,ring, calling ALL MWMs I have an idea!!

Pete,proud founder of the MWMs


----------



## splattttttt

R. Hanssen said:


> And what's with this Wombat stuff? You'd think you guys would come up with a better name for yourselves. Maybe something better than a rodent. IDK just saying...


I think I'm in love.


R. Hanssen said:


> Come on man did you even read the thread? They said it was the Hyenas.. Pretty good name if you ask me. Hyenas have one of the strongest bites, and from what it seems their bombs are just like their bite! A whole box of Kristoffs? WOW!!


See what I mean guys?
*And he from Tejas!!! Extra Whoot! Robert...* I'd be more than happy to be bombing the Puff along side you any time brother.
Take yer time in choosing who you like to fight with. You'll probably come to realize that besides the MWM, there's really only one other Cigar Army here worth mentioning (LOB cough)... Though they're heading down that long spiraling pipe connected to their old and defunct throne.


----------



## smokin surfer

I am not impressed with any group that has to give unqualified noobs access to member addresses in order to make an impression. Besides that it's against the rules. Back to the drawing board guys. :lol:


----------



## mrj205

smokin surfer said:


> I am not impressed with any group that has to give unqualified noobs access to member addresses in order to make an impression. Besides that it's against the rules. Back to the drawing board guys. :lol:


I'll plus one this statement...at least the address part.


----------



## CigarShop

SurferRob: me thinkith you have to much water in your head!! At this time the MWMs are NOT accepting new members. They may apply and their application will be held on file.
We have a few "turncoat" members joining us. If you don't understand, that means uh they are leaving their boring,stuffy,groups and joining the BEST bombing group in PUFF....

@Mr.CockBlocker: please go back into your coop... Your LOBs are getting torn to shreds, time to build a bunker!!


----------



## shootinmatt

Guys most of their group can't see addys... I dont think it will stop them though.


----------



## shootinmatt

Heck their poet hasn't even been here a month yet...


----------



## CigarShop

@shootingblanksmatt: uhmmm as of Saturday I'll have two months here...you ol puffers are now getting scared that the MWMs are stealing the woeful wombat thunder....oh well or shall I say tough titties...
if you gagged meatballs maybe your group would be taken seriously...


----------



## smokin surfer

CigarShop said:


> SurferRob: me thinkith you have to much water in your head!! At this time the MWMs are NOT accepting new members. They may apply and their application will be held on file.
> We have a few "turncoat" members joining us. If you don't understand, that means uh they are leaving their boring,stuffy,groups and joining the BEST bombing group in PUFF....
> 
> @Mr.CockBlocker: please go back into your coop... Your LOBs are getting torn to shreds, time to build a bunker!!


That's good Pete and yes I have saltwater on the brain. Don't have any objection other than brand new unknown members knowing where I live. I would have to abstain from sharing mine any longer at once. But I really am getting a kick out of your band of merry misfits and their shenanigans. Carry on!


----------



## mjohnsoniii




----------



## CigarShop

SmokinSurfer: I do agree, and that's why we are having NO new members...it's just Dan,Nick,Andrew,Mr.Splattttt, and three other very "senior" members who we've turned from other groups to ours...so lest not be worried. I am the "youngest" member of our group. So now go find some Q-tips.....
And drink a beer..

@mjohnsoniii: thank you, but Puffers ain't seen nothing yet!!


----------



## R. Hanssen

Wombat "thunder"? From my lurking I haven't seen a decent bomb from those guys. Maybe one day I will be able to teach the Wombats what a real bomb is.


----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## Oldmso54

WOW! Just read 13 pages to catch up and my brain is fried.... I really am at a loss for words right this moment - :rofl:


----------



## CigarShop

My mid-morning missive:

While we are very flattered that many people would like to join the Midwest Mercenaries, but at this time we are NOT accepting any new members. We have a good thing going on here, and Dan has given the boss his morning massage. God I love my secretary. Nick, our funk master, Splattttt our New England Chowder Bomber and Andrew, a part time smack talker have got this. Oh yeah three undisclosed but very senior members of Puff have left their groups to assist us...

Cass dismissed....


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> and Dan has given the boss his morning massage. God I love my secretary. .


Oh Jeez.... I have to take a shower after just reading that.

u


----------



## splattttttt

R. Hanssen said:


> Wombat "thunder"? From my lurking I haven't seen a decent bomb from those guys. Maybe one day I will be able to teach the Wombats what a real bomb is.


.
You're right Robert, I'm under the impression they are not considered a threat to us.
The Squids on the other hand are sneaky little devils.


----------



## Feldenak

splattttttt said:


> .
> You're right Robert, I'm under the impression they are not considered a threat to us.
> The Squids on the other hand are sneaky little devils.


I like calamari.


----------



## splattttttt

Best way to cook'm is fried


----------



## Cigar Noob

R. Hanssen said:


> Wombat "thunder"? From my lurking I haven't seen a decent bomb from those guys. Maybe one day I will be able to teach the Wombats what a real bomb is.


I'm pretty sure only registered members have access to the bomb section. So how did you see anyone's bombs as a lurker? You've only been here one day. Not disagreeing with what you say, but just curious about



CigarShop said:


> My mid-morning missive:
> 
> While we are very flattered that many people would like to join the Midwest Mercenaries, but at this time we are NOT accepting any new members. We have a good thing going on here, and Dan has given the boss his morning massage. God I love my secretary. Nick, our funk master, Splattttt our New England Chowder Bomber and Andrew, a part time smack talker have got this. Oh yeah three undisclosed but very senior members of Puff have left their groups to assist us...
> 
> Cass dismissed....


Let's not confuse "left their groups" with "bailing us out"... if they left than they/you would announce their membership of your group... unless they are too ashamed that is. Seems more like charity work.

(I too am one of those that is not a big fan of noobs being given addresses but people won't stop giving them out so it really is a useless thing to try and deal with.)


----------



## CigarShop

@cigarnoob I agree with you, when one comes on in here saying they were lurking does NOT sit well with me.
About unnamed members well when you find out they are in our group. Their current group might not be happy they've seen the light. No charity work here...

The Midwest Mercenaries are doing just fine! Jealousy seems to be setting in over our success!!:hail:


----------



## Yeagley

Wow this thread is pretty funny. Can't wait to see what unfolds here.


----------



## Yeagley

I've lurked around puff mostly for info on different things. I dont see it as a bad thing. I guess I should start posting up here more.


----------



## CigarShop

It seems to me Puff has a bug problem today....does anyone have a can of RAID??:arrow:


----------



## smokin surfer

Yeagley said:


> I've lurked around puff mostly for info on different things. I dont see it as a bad thing. I guess I should start posting up here more.


Yes you should Chris! We are friendly and won't bite you - unless you* like* it rough! :rofl:


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW! Just read 13 pages to catch up and my brain is fried.... I really am at a loss for words right this moment - :rofl:


Shawn, your brain being fried has nothing to do with this thread, that's from years of neglect! :biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Cigar Noob said:


> I'm pretty sure only registered members have access to the bomb section. So how did you see anyone's bombs as a lurker? You've only been here one day. Not disagreeing with what you say, but just curious about


How? By logging on with his other, well established account, that's how. :wink:


----------



## Yeagley

smokin surfer said:


> Yes you should Chris! We are friendly and won't bite you - unless you* like* it rough! :rofl:


Lol I'm a big boy I can handle it. I had something happen that took me away from here for awhile but I'm back now and can't wait to get up and going again.


----------



## CigarShop

Ahhh the King of Funk has finally arrived...about the "bug" there's another alleged noob from San Antonio using the same pick up lines..Nick hope all is well my friend...

Pete


----------



## Stradawhovious

Brettanomyces said:


> How? By logging on with his other, well established account, that's how. :wink:


Aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnd..............

There it is.

:lol:


----------



## mrj205

Cigar Noob said:


> Let's not confuse "left their groups" with "bailing us out"... if they left than they/you would announce their membership of your group... unless they are too ashamed that is. Seems more like charity work.


Didn't you know all bombers have to put in a minimum amount of pro bono hours? ound: ound: ound:


----------



## CigarShop

Looks to me like the LOBs have a lot of boners in the group!! That is what you said mrj205 ??:clap2:


----------



## R. Hanssen

I'm assuming you guy are talking about me. Baconstrips is a long time friend of mine. He shows me stuff on this site all the time. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> Wombat Poem:
> 
> They say they are a group to fear,
> Yet they can't afford to buy a beer.
> Meatballs is one of there key men,
> Yet he is a gelding sort of like a hen.
> You also have shootingblanksmatt,
> A bold leader, but always wears a hat!
> MWMs are the group people want to be,
> Not you silly Wombats let me swat you like a flea.
> 
> Hmmmm. swishers, ring,ring,ring,ring,ring, calling ALL MWMs I have an idea!!
> 
> Pete,proud founder of the MWMs


There once was a Pete on Puff
A bombing group thread he did stuff
With blabber and fluff
His group's start it was rough
Cause cigars to bomb they hadn't enough!

But his group was announced; they had banded!
And instantly their own asses they were handed
"Launches!", Pete demanded
To the mailman flat rates finally handed
But 'twas 60 pages before their bombs landed!

:smoke:


----------



## mrj205

CigarShop said:


> Looks to me like the LOBs have a lot of boners in the group!! That is what you said mrj205 ??:clap2:





> Pro bono publico (English: for the public good; usually shortened to pro bono) is a Latin phrase for professional work undertaken voluntarily and without payment or at a reduced fee as a public service. It is common in the legal profession and is increasingly seen in marketing, technology, and strategy consulting firms. Pro bono service, unlike traditional volunteerism, uses the specific skills of professionals to provide services to those who are unable to provide them on their own.


No, just pointing out how you "new, up and coming" bomb groups often need charity to survive...


----------



## CigarShop

What is a Squid?

The Squids in Puff are just full of hot air,
They run and hide, we only gave them a stare.
Karate squid thinks he's a gas,
But the MWMs just think he's an ass.
I really like my squid fried,
Are they a bomb group, do they even try?
The shoud learn from the Legion Of Boom,
If them keep messing with us, they'll only hear doom!
The squids better go hide in the sea,
Because the MWMs are really the place to be.


----------



## Stradawhovious

You fargon amateurs.....

_*There once were some Bomb groups on puff,
That gave all the noobies some guff

They opened their mail, and cigar bombs did hail,

They soon learned the noobies played rough.

*_Ha.


----------



## CigarShop

Ahhh Dan, my loyal secretary ...what a poet you are, my heart just skipped a beat...:roll:


----------



## phager

CigarShop said:


> Ahhh Dan, my loyal secretary ...what a poet you are, my heart just skipped a beat...:roll:


Awww I think I see a bromance in the making :rofl:


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> Ahhh Dan, my loyal secretary ...what a poet you are, my heart just skipped a beat...:roll:


Wow, Pete, I'm flattered..... but married.

Thanks though!


----------



## shootinmatt

phager said:


> Awww I think I see a bromance in the making :rofl:


Yeah I'm wondering about these midwesterners. I think it's more like west coasters if you catch my drift...


----------



## CigarShop

What's that saying about Texas: there are only two things in Texas nice people and steers and I don't see any horns? (self-edited)


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> What's that saying about Texas: there are only two things in Texas nice people and steers and I don't see any horns? (self-edited)


How do you know I don't have horns???


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> Yeah I'm wondering about these midwesterners. I think it's more like west coasters if you catch my drift...


Ahem west coaster here,,,,,ahem!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

I didn't know it was Poetry Day in Candyland....let's see:ask:

There's some guys who are from the Midwest
Who believe that their group is the best
When they're bombed into parts
By a couple Ol' Farts
Then their boasts will be put to the test.

this poetry moment has been brought to you by The Legion of BOOM!!!...often imitated, never duplicated









:mrgreen:


----------



## cigargirlie

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I didn't know it was Poetry Day in Candyland....let's see:ask:
> 
> There's some guys who are from the Midwest
> Who believe that their group is the best
> When they're bombed into parts
> By a couple Ol' Farts
> Then their boasts will be put to the test.
> 
> this poetry moment has been brought to you by The Legion of BOOM!!!...often imitated, never duplicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Gooooooooooo Mr Pinehead Pete!! :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> But 'twas 60 pages before their bombs landed!
> 
> :smoke:












Just sayin'. :wink:


----------



## Brettanomyces

We'll see who gets smacked first, Mr. Pincushion. :evil:


----------



## Stradawhovious

cigargirlie said:


> Gooooooooooo Mr Pinehead Pete!! :cheer2: :cheer2:


Yeah... Go! And take the rest of the Losers of Boom with you!

:razz:


----------



## CigarShop

@shootinmatt: you know the word I intended to use. Just wanted to remain politically correct.

@cigargirlie : I've missed you... Hope all is well for now...

@Pinebush Pete: one last poem before I go to my happy hour and Christmas Concert!!

The Legion Of Doom has had its day,
Now the Midwest Mercenaries shall have their way.
Some of the members try to dazzle you with wit,
But WE know it's just talking shit.
So in closing I must say,
You've had it your way, but not after today!!!


----------



## cigargirlie

Stradawhovious said:


> Yeah... Go! And take the rest of the Losers of Boom with you!
> 
> :razz:


Ooooooo no you didn't!!!! You best be putting on your big boy choines cause you are going to get a spanking, boy!!! LOB will annihilate you back to the stradipreviousformerlife!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie

CigarShop said:


> @shootinmatt: you know the word I intended to use. Just wanted to remain politically correct.
> 
> @cigargirlie : I've missed you... Hope all is well for now...
> 
> @Pinebush Pete: one last poem before I go to my happy hour and Christmas Concert!!
> 
> The Legion Of Doom has had its day,
> Now the Midwest Mercenaries shall have their way.
> Some of the members try to dazzle you with wit,
> But WE know it's just talking shit.
> So in closing I must say,
> You've had it your way, but not after today!!!


Thanks Pete. Just dealing with some personal issues and now trying to play catch up on posting bombs I received etc......Enjoy your weekend


----------



## StogieNinja

Brettanomyces said:


> Just sayin'. :wink:


RG for that one, sir. _That_ was funny!!!


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> My mid-morning missive:
> While we are very flattered that many people would like to join the Midwest Mercenaries, but at this time we are NOT accepting any new members. *We have a good thing going on here, and Dan has given the boss his morning massage. God I love my secretary.* Nick, our funk master, Splattttt our New England Chowder Bomber and Andrew, a part time smack talker have got this. Oh yeah three undisclosed but very senior members of Puff have left their groups to assist us...
> Cass dismissed....





CigarShop said:


> Ahhh Dan, my loyal secretary ...what a poet you are, my heart just skipped a beat...:roll:





Stradawhovious said:


> Wow, Pete, I'm flattered..... but married.
> Thanks though!





phager said:


> Awww I think I see a bromance in the making :rofl:


This.


----------



## meatcake

Lets face it. The mwm is just talking so much shit to all the established groups because they are out of cigars. They figure all the smack talk will net them some more LOB bombs (ie: free cigars).


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> Ahem west coaster here,,,,,ahem!!!


Oh G, come on you know I love you, but come on it's Cali...


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> @shootinmatt: you know the word I intended to use. Just wanted to be politically correct


Ahhh pc like a west coaster. Got it...


----------



## shootinmatt

meatcake said:


> Lets face it. The mwm is just talking so much shit to all the established groups because they are out of cigars. They figure all the smack talk will net them some more LOB bombs (ie: free cigars).


Yeah you're probably right. Nobody bomb any of these guys back!!


----------



## shootinmatt

I believe Hawesg's little compliation speaks volumes for this group!


----------



## smokin surfer

The LOB has dirty tricks up their sleeves. Bombed me and some compadres a bunch of un-banded sticks that are not fit to re-gift. I would never re-gift a stick that was given to me unless I knew that I would never enjoy it myself.. but without bands, I have to smoke them all to find out if they're any good! I predict that the MWM will be in store for some kind of evil surprises when the other bombing groups decide to hit back in force. Old Puffs don't get old by playing around in traffic.. :rofl:


----------



## Brettanomyces

meatcake said:


> Lets face it. The mwm is just talking so much shit to all the established groups because they are out of cigars. They figure all the smack talk will net them some more LOB bombs (ie: free cigars).


Let me get this straight. We've just collectively bombed out a buttload of cigars (including 2 whole boxes), and we're mooching. Something tells me what you're smoking ain't tobacco.


----------



## shootinmatt

Brettanomyces said:


> Let me get this straight. We've just collectively bombed out a buttload of cigars (including 2 whole boxes), and we're mooching. Something tells me what you're smoking ain't tobacco.


Ummm yes... that is what he is saying. Man these guys are slow. Hey meat lets bomb them helmets and mittens.


----------



## Brettanomyces

shootinmatt said:


> Ummm yes... that is what he is saying. Man these guys are slow. Hey meat lets bomb them helmets and mittens.


So are you just trying to be rude, or what? I think we're just trying to have a bit of fun, and pay back some love to the community. I know Pete likes to talk a lot of smack (and he's hardly the only one around here doing that), but he's a good guy.


----------



## Dark Rose

cigargirlie said:


> Ahem west coaster here,,,,,ahem!!!


Left Coast maybe, but I was under the impression you were not a sir... Therefore bromance does not apply, the plumbing is all wrong...


----------



## smokin surfer

Brettanomyces said:


> So are you just trying to be rude, or what? I think we're just trying to have a bit of fun, and pay back some love to the community. I know Pete likes to talk a lot of smack (and he's hardly the only one around here doing that), but he's a good guy.


From personal experience Nick, don't let the trash talk in the thread be taken seriously. That's like going to a whorehouse and looking for a nice girl to take home to mother. Speaking of which, these MWM guys need to bombed condoms from the looks of the love in here.:lol:


----------



## meatcake

Brettanomyces said:


> So are you just trying to be rude, or what? I think we're just trying to have a bit of fun, and pay back some love to the community. I know Pete likes to talk a lot of smack (and he's hardly the only one around here doing that), but he's a good guy.


Anyone who does what we do (bomb strangers and friends) is a good guy. Don't take any of the trash talk seriously, its all in good fun. Pete has done a fair share of bear poking so he should expect it back in spades.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Fair enough, Brandon. That exchange seemed to me to cross the line of asshattery, but I'm more than willing to chalk it up to the vagaries of interwebz communication. I know you and Matt are stand up members of Puff, and you won't hear me say otherwise. If I misinterpreted you guys, I'm sorry.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled BS. We're almost at 100 pages of this sh!t, and that's a goal I'd really like to make. Help me out here, guys & gals!


----------



## shootinmatt

Yeah man don't get butt hurt I'm just playing. Don't go all Cali on me bro...


----------



## Packerjh

Asshattery...the act of acting asshattish...

I like it


----------



## shootinmatt

Packerjh said:


> Asshattery...the act of acting asshattish...
> 
> I like it


Lmao. Me too!


----------



## cigargirlie

Dark Rose said:


> Left Coast maybe, but I was under the impression you were not a sir... Therefore bromance does not apply, the plumbing is all wrong...


Hmmm.... Looks down.. hmmmmm Yup.. I do not have an outtie.. OK forget it!! Carry on with your bromance guys!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie

Funky fresh yeast colony... let us be clear.. I do not like you one bit!! Yup, now you know exactly how I feel!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Funky fresh yeast colony... let us be clear.. I do not like you one bit!! Yup, now you know exactly how I feel!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Yet you sent me a bomb with lipstick smoochmarks on it. Talk about getting fresh. You know just how dead sexy I am. [Cue Austin Powers entrance]


----------



## Packerjh

Brettanomyces said:


> Yet you sent me a bomb with lipstick smoochmarks on it. Talk about getting fresh. You know just how dead sexy I am. [Cue Austin Powers entrance]


Here's a reminder for her...


----------



## Brettanomyces

Thanks, Jason, for the visual reminder. :barf:

Anyway, yes, I'm almost as sexy as that guy.


----------



## BaconStrips

What the hell is a Midwest Bombing group?


----------



## phager

Something based in Kentucky. We went over this, try to keep up


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Thanks, Jason, for the visual reminder. :barf:
> 
> Anyway, yes, I'm almost as sexy as that guy.


Dead Sexy like Fat Bastid!! Yup! :biglaugh: :fu


----------



## splattttttt

cigargirlie said:


> Thanks Pete. Just dealing with some personal issues and now trying to play catch up on posting bombs I received etc......Enjoy your weekend


let's all give Gianna some space please. K guys? K!


meatcake said:


> Lets face it. The mwm is just talking so much shit to all the established groups because they are out of *((( cigars )))*. They figure all the smack talk will net them some more LOB bombs (ie: free cigars).


No such thing as "FRE"" meatball, but if you're reffering to what might other wise be summised as a challenge of might and sheer generocity? Yeah...some, or all of what the MWM shot this week, is destined to make land fall on Dec.1st; how appropriate [in]snicker)[/in]
Yeah baby... There is gonna be some serious ass splattttttter on faces iall over the new midwestn real soon.

Again minced meat "Cigars" you say?
The MWM don't send NO cigars LOL. WE SEND F'ING BOMBS son!!!

Take that meat head ( ;


----------



## splattttttt

BaconStrips said:


> What the hell is a Midwest Bombing group?
> 
> 
> phager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something based in Kentucky. We went over this, try to keep up
Click to expand...

according to the MWM, that includes all occupied territory by us. Which includes pretty much the entire planet we so fondly call earth. Well, that what it was called d :

Note to the Puff community at large; it is considered rude and unfair to not aknoledge a bomb hit. Man up and or either retalliate or send up a white flag.


----------



## CigarShop

I see Meathead and the other useless Wombats were talking a lot of sheeetttt tonight. I was out enjoying some holiday music..
The MWM are not here for handouts, WE don't need them,nope never..our mission here is to silence the crap talkers that's all..It seems like our new group upset a few of the ol puffers, well to damm bad..if you can't take the heat then get out of the kitchen...

To my fellow MWMs don't be puiled into their petty BS, jealousy is a bitch and there was a lot of that tonight...


Wow Jack that really sucks if they don't acknowledge a hit, or give trader feedback...
Guess these ol puffers are set in there ways...it's there way or no way..WHATEVER!!
Don't start peeing on my head and saying its raining out...


----------



## Brettanomyces

shootinmatt said:


> Yeah man don't get butt hurt I'm just playing. Don't go all Cali on me bro...


It's cool, Matt. I get you, and you don't have to pull any punches. I know what you meant to say was:


----------



## Brettanomyces

BTW, who is not posting bomb reports? That is a classic example of "Asshattery".


----------



## cigargirlie

FYI...
Trader feedback, is not given on bombs. It is normally given on trades (PIFs, Maws etc) and also when someone is buying & selling cigars.

Additionally, once a bomb is received it is common courtesy to pm that person you received the bomb if there is going to be a delay in posting. Sometime that doesn't always happen right away. Life sometimes happens.


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> FYI...
> Trader feedback, is not given on bombs. It is normally given on trades (PIFs, Maws etc) and also when someone is buying & selling cigars.
> 
> Additionally, once a bomb is received it is common courtesy to pm that person you received the bomb if there is going to be a delay in posting. Sometime that doesn't always happen right away. Life sometimes happens.


Good reminders all around. Didn't mean to say that a delay in posting is a problem. Common courtesy is appreciated by all, naturally, to keep people informed of delays, but the claim was straight up not recognizing the receipt of a gift. That's bad form. I guess I don't know if that's happening or not, but again, a little thoughtfulness goes a long way. Puff is like having another SO - you just gotta communicate well, and it's all good.


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> Good reminders all around. Didn't mean to say that a delay in posting is a problem. Common courtesy is appreciated by all, naturally, to keep people informed of delays, but the claim was straight up not recognizing the receipt of a gift. That's bad form. I guess I don't know if that's happening or not, but again, a little thoughtfulness goes a long way. Puff is like having another SO - you just gotta communicate well, and it's all good.


Nick my comment and your comment post happen just about the same time. I didn't see yours. Busy stuffing my face with cheesecake and CCs here!! ound:


----------



## CigarShop

I smell a conspiracy brewing,the ol puffers thought we were all smoke and mirrors but that's proven wrong...
Then the stale squids talk poop, and of course the wombats WTF is a wombat?? Thank goodness meatballs is on there team....
The LOBsters are now in hiding, and well should be....

I think we will see a few more DC numbers in the AM...so until then, Goodnight Gianna.....:hurt:


----------



## Brettanomyces

cigargirlie said:


> Busy stuffing my face with cheesecake and CCs here!! ound:


You're *eating* your lovely CCs? Oh, G, you're doing it wrong! Doh!


----------



## Packerjh

Sometimes you just get lazy asses like me who have a PO box and don't check mail for a few days at a time...


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> You're *eating* your lovely CCs? Oh, G, you're doing it wrong! Doh!


Hmmm is that what I am doing wrong again?!! Geesh I must remember that I SMOKE them and eat the cheesecake, not the other way around!! :doh:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Hmmm...smoked cheesecake. That might be tasty. Now I just need to make a nondairy version! :lol:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Packerjh said:


> Sometimes you just get lazy asses like me who have a PO box and don't check mail for a few days at a time...


That's totally understandable. It's also good form, if some kind of notice isn't sent after a few days, to write a very polite PM stating "I just spanked you. Did everything make it to you OK?" I guess I assumed everyone did that, as it just makes sense. My comments should be read as though that happened on the part of the sender, and also assume that the receiver has actually been online. Sometimes life keeps us from getting online, too!


----------



## szyzk

David_ESM said:


> Alright, if this one doesn't make you snicker I don't know what will...


I'm so late to this party, but if anyone is winning the internets in this thread, it's friggin' Dave.


----------



## splattttttt

Yes. Life happens. 
Let's hope everything's fine just the same. Sorry if it seemed as thoug I'm jumpy, or even deserve aknowlegemnt. It's water under the bridge now.


----------



## Brettanomyces

szyzk said:


> I'm so late to this party, but if anyone is winning the internets in this thread, it's friggin' Dave.


Just fashionably late - it's cool. The more the merrier. But, yeah, Dave won this thread long ago. This also applies to Dave, though, and needs to be said:


----------



## szyzk

Brettanomyces said:


> Just fashionably late - it's cool.


Is it considered "fashionable" to only be wearing underpants? 'Cause if so, boy howdy I should be on a runway in Paris.


----------



## Brettanomyces

szyzk said:


> Is it considered "fashionable" to only be wearing underpants?


You're wearing more than I am then.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, cue awkward silence. ound:


----------



## Packerjh

Just sayin...


----------



## cigargirlie

Ahhhhhhh!!!! I am blinded!!! Blinded by a Blue Smurf butt!!! My eyes!!!! Argh!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Jason! WTF!

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Packerjh

And just because I wish I was smoking right now...a little frontal action


----------



## cigargirlie

Heck I didn't even know Smurfs had tails!!! My retinas are burned from that blue glaring butt!!! Argh!!!


----------



## cigargirlie

Omg!!! Argh my eyes!!! Not again?!!! Geesh!!! Whoa is that a kneecap or smurf berries??!!! Whoa tmi!! :biglaugh:


----------



## CigarShop

Morning:

I see the Smurfs gone wild last night. Looks to me like there "peanuts" are the size of there bombs...
Now off to the Post Office, time to put another "mouth that roars on lockdown."

Enjoy your day.


----------



## splattttttt

could this mean the calamari squad is readying an offensive attack? Now to run off in search for a bag to puke in :violin:


----------



## Merkonakis

cigargirlie said:


> Heck I didn't even know Smurfs had tails!!! My retinas are burned from that blue glaring butt!!! Argh!!!


I don't think that's its tail, i Think its his left elbow. Lol.


----------



## Merkonakis

CigarShop said:


> Morning:
> 
> I see the Smurfs gone wild last night. Looks to me like there "peanuts" are the size of there bombs...
> Now off to the Post Office, time to put another "mouth that roars on lockdown."
> 
> Enjoy your day.


Go get em Pete!


----------



## splattttttt

Lovin the southern style hospitality we're receiving from Tejas as of late.


----------



## CigarShop

Once again the MWMs slap another one...yawn,yawn,yawn...


----------



## smokin surfer

Now I am completely offended Jason. On to page 100!

opcorn:


----------



## CigarShop

I did start a "proper" bombing thread: Mercenaries Salp them again. 
Guessing these ol Puffers even say excuse me when they BELCH, boring.

Finally DC 0312 2120 0000 5020 9209

Another "senior" member goes down. Maybe I'll buy some stock in Depends, the way they keep getting beaten down.


----------



## CigarShop

Rumor has it that the LOBsters are having a day out at the Geritol Factory. Thank goodness they've been damaged quite a bit lately. What a shame to fall from number one.....
Now about the Squids(smurfs) you're just a pimple on our backside!

Enjoy your day, off to a afternoon Holiday Party and then to meet up with the Midwest King of Funk, aka Nick and Andrew our "quiet" but deadly mercenary.

Finally any other fellow Puffers near Governors in Westerville this evening come on down and join us.


Pete


----------



## Oldmso54

We used to call Craig the "wild mouth of the north" or something like that (someone will post whatever his correct moniker was), but Ol - oops - "Noob" Pete here talks more smack than Craig, the old ladies at the beauty parlor, the fishermen at the lake, and the grandpa's from "when I was your age..." - all combined !! ound: :lol:

Pete = *"Malevolent Mouth of the Midwest"*


----------



## cigargirlie

Oldmso54 said:


> We used to call Craig the "wild mouth of the north" or something like that (someone will post whatever his correct moniker was), but Ol - oops - "Noob" Pete here talks more smack than Craig, the old ladies at the beauty parlor, the fishermen at the lake, and the grandpa's from "when I was your age..." - all combined !! ound: :lol:
> 
> Pete = *"Malevolent Mouth of the Midwest"*


Ha ha!!!! Good one Shawn!!!


----------



## smokin surfer

Oldmso54 said:


> We used to call Craig the "wild mouth of the north" or something like that (someone will post whatever his correct moniker was), but Ol - oops - "Noob" Pete here talks more smack than Craig, the old ladies at the beauty parlor, the fishermen at the lake, and the grandpa's from "when I was your age..." - all combined !! ound: :lol:
> 
> Pete = *"Malevolent Mouth of the Midwest"*


Sure does.. and has bombs to match so far.

CigarShop Pete,


----------



## Brettanomyces

Slow down? Dude, that car's only going 25! ound:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Brettanomyces said:


> Slow down? Dude, that car's only going 25! ound:


Maybe Rob is one of those old guys Pete keeps picking on... 25 is pretty fast for them, especially in a 25mph zone. ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

chalk up another one for the M&M's...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319877-mayhem-midwest-mercenary-massachusetts.html

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, have they hit double digit bombs yet?"

Herfabomber: "I dunno....you should ask their secretary...they usually do the bookkeeping."

Pinhead J.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Merkonakis

In on page 100! Love this thread!


----------



## CigarShop

Good Morning:

Last night Nick,Andrew, and I had a meeting at our local B & M. What a great night, during the meeting Nick passed me a bag of cash. He's attempting to bribe me to become the leader of the Midwest Mercenaries. I am currently still counting and so far it's 2,347 dollars. 
It's amazing how OUR celebrity has taken off. Thanks to my loyal secretary Dan, and his mid morning massages.
Now back to our meeting Andrew, is really by far a stealth bomber. The plans he has laid out are just amazing.
But Nick and his attempt to take over as supreme Commander is troubling.
Well WE have several bombs in the air. While we wait for the smoke to clear, stay tuned!!

Finally to the Ol Puffers dig bigger bunkers and sleep with one eye open.....

Pete


----------



## Merkonakis

CigarShop said:


> It's amazing how OUR celebrity has taken off. Thanks to my loyal secretary Dan, and his mid morning massages.


Whoa!!! Massages? I didn't realize membership had it perks. Hope there wasn't a happy ending!


----------



## CigarShop

Good Morning Puffers, today shall be another good day for the Mercenaries multiple bombs shall be landing...
It must REALLY suck to be a Wombat,Squid, or a LOBskank...

Have a great day, the destruction is far from over.l.stay tuned.......

Pete


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> Good Morning Puffers, today shall be another good day for the Mercenaries multiple bombs shall be landing...
> It must REALLY suck to be a Wombat,Squid, or a LOBskank...
> 
> Have a great day, the destruction is far from over.l.stay tuned.......
> 
> Pete


Watch out meat you're getting a box of white owls! Duck and cover!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

This is my prediction.

Duds....


----------



## shootinmatt

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> This is my prediction.
> 
> Duds....


Dude come on be nice. They aren't duds, they're "practice" bombs


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

shootinmatt said:


> Dude come on be nice. They aren't duds, they're "practice" bombs


Nah... they are duds.

This is what you do with practice bombs....


----------



## R. Hanssen

shootinmatt said:


> Watch out meat you're getting a box of white owls! Duck and cover!


See it's guys like this that give Texans a bad name... I bet this is just another gun toting, stupid, *******. Why don't you lay off these guys and let them have their fun??


----------



## shootinmatt

R. Hanssen said:


> . I bet this is just another gun toting, *******.


Fixed it for you... Hey now, I resemble that remark... Oh and welcome to puff bombing team banter.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

R. Hanssen said:


> See it's guys like this that give Texans a bad name... I bet this is just another gun toting, stupid, *******. Why don't you lay off these guys and let them have their fun??


Doesn't everyone in Texas own a gun?? :cowboyic9:


----------



## shootinmatt

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Doesn't everyone in Texas own a gun?? :cowboyic9:


I guess only gun toting red necks do... I sounds like this R. Hanssen guy isn't from Texas. Probably another transplant...


----------



## Stradawhovious

shootinmatt said:


> I guess only gun toting red necks do...


I'd rather be a gun toting ******* than a tree hugging hippie.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have several guns to clean.


----------



## shootinmatt

Stradawhovious said:


> I'd rather be a gun toting ******* than a tree hugging hippie.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have several guns to clean.


Damn skippy. Too bad you're a MWM... you would have fit in well with the Wombats.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Stradawhovious said:


> I'd rather be a gun toting ******* than a tree hugging hippie.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have several guns to clean.


and look, you're not even in Texas! You're the kinda of transplant we like down here. Hanssen is probably from New York or Cali originally. No offense of course to those of you from NY or Cali.


----------



## splattttttt

yeah Tejas!!! LOL


----------



## R. Hanssen

I have no problem with guns. It's the idiots behind them I have a problem with. I bet this Matt guy couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at 10 yards. With the way he shoots his mouth off I'm sure he is a horrible shot.


----------



## cigargirlie

R. Hanssen said:


> I have no problem with guns. It's the idiots behind them I have a problem with. I bet this Matt guy couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at 10 yards. With the way he shoots his mouth off I'm sure he is a horrible shot.


Ha ha,,,,, Actually I am pretty sure Matt can hit very well.

Also you do realize this is all playful banter? We joke around like this. It's our way of saying gosh damnit ur so fricking nice, I am going to slap you around and do something nicer. It is called Puff math at its finest!! :biglaugh:

By the way I sue debt collectors; I gotz my guns and I am a native born Cali gal. Don't mess with me!!! I will go mofo hood crazy on your Texas Arse!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie

Stradawhovious said:


> I'd rather be a gun toting ******* than a tree hugging hippie.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have several guns to clean.


Hey I hug and kiss my trees while I pack my nine!!! Lol


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> By the way I sue debt collectors; I gotz my guns and I am a native born Cali gal. Don't mess with me!!! I will go mofo hood crazy on your Texas Arse!!! :biglaugh:


Careful G he is my brother...


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> Hey I hug and kiss my trees while I pack my nine!!! Lol


And I hug trees while I'm climbing up to the tree stand...


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> I am a native born Cali gal


We try not to hold that against you G. <3


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> Careful G he is my brother...


Well then I am keeping it all in the family then!! Ahem remember your ashtray?! :biglaugh: You got lucky that time and survive!! I am watching you Matt!!! Grrrrr lol


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> We try not to hold that against you G. <3


You know Matt, the NorCal farmers are kindred spirits of the Texans. We just wish SoCal would become another state and leave us alone. Hell they can have SF too. Damn hippies lol


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> Well then I am keeping it all in the family then!! Ahem remember your ashtray?! :biglaugh: You got lucky that time and survive!! I am watching you Matt!!! Grrrrr lol


How could I forget! Thats my ed ashtray now. I love that thing!


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> You know Matt, the NorCal farmers are kindred spirits of the Texans. We just wish SoCal would become another state and leave us alone. Hell they can have SF too. Damn hippies lol


Oh just move here... there is always room for more nutty farmers... I mean nut farmers (still sounds funny). Lol


----------



## R. Hanssen

cigargirlie said:


> Ha ha,,,,, Actually I am pretty sure Matt can hit very well.
> 
> Also you do realize this is all playful banter? We joke around like this. It's our way of saying gosh damnit ur so fricking nice, I am going to slap you around and do something nicer. It is called Puff math at its finest!! :biglaugh:
> 
> By the way I sue debt collectors; I gotz my guns and I am a native born Cali gal. Don't mess with me!!! I will go mofo hood crazy on your Texas Arse!!! :biglaugh:


I understand that, but he seems to be laying it on rather heavy. Even sn Brettanonymous thought so the other day. General asshattery I guess.


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> Oh just move here... there is always room for more nutty farmers... I mean nut farmers (still sounds funny). Lol


I think Texans should move here. Will help us greatly!! Plus we got nicer weather!! Lol Surf up dude


----------



## cigargirlie

R. Hanssen said:


> I understand that, but he seems to be laying it on rather heavy. Even sn Brettanonymous thought so the other day. General asshattery I guess.


I know it happens. Sometimes I even got caught off guard. Easy to do when one is reading type and not hearing the laughter or tone


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> I know it happens. Sometimes I even got caught off guard. Easy to do when one is reading type and not hearing the laughter or tone


Oh no you've got me all wrong. I'm serious all the time. Seriously I'm serious. Seriously.


----------



## BaconStrips

I almost unsubscribed to this thread cause I was tired of reading meaningless banter about the Midwest something or another. But the last few posts have been entertaining. I'll hang around a little longer and see what develops between Hanssen and Matt.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

cigargirlie said:


> By the way I sue debt collectors; I gotz my guns and I am a native born Cali gal. Don't mess with me!!! I will go mofo hood crazy on your Texas Arse!!! :biglaugh:


Well, nobody is perfect :hippie: and there is an exception to every rule. I'm sure you are in the minority out there in Cali.

Have you ever visited Texas?


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

cigargirlie said:


> I think Texans should move here. Will help us greatly!! Plus we got nicer weather!! Lol Surf up dude


Yeah, but there are earthquakes and :hippie: there.... No thanks.

I bet its easier for me to buy a gun then it is for you! :gn


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

shootinmatt said:


> Oh no you've got me all wrong. I'm serious all the time. Seriously I'm serious. Seriously.


Seriously?? :new_all_coholic: 8)


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> I think Texans should move here. Will help us greatly!! Plus we got nicer weather!! Lol Surf up dude


No!


----------



## shootinmatt

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Seriously?? :new_all_coholic: 8)


Seriously.


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> Oh no you've got me all wrong. I'm serious all the time. Seriously I'm serious. Seriously.


Matt, you are just too *cute* when you are being all super serious!!! What a cute little wombat!! Yes, you are!! Just a cute lil wombat!! Whose the cute little wombat?!! Yes, you are!! Yes you are!! :hug: :hug: :hug: :kiss::kiss:
Muaaahhhhaaa


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> No!


Duuuuuuuudddddeeeeeeeeeee, like have you been to the Valley of Cali? Like for sure, you will heart it!! LOL


----------



## shootinmatt

R. Hanssen said:


> I understand that, but he seems to be laying it on rather heavy. Even sn Brettanonymous thought so the other day. General asshattery I guess.


Dude this is the bomb thread. Not the hold hands and sing kum by ya thread.


----------



## cigargirlie

I Sue Debt Collectors said:


> Yeah, but there are earthquakes and :hippie: there.... No thanks.
> 
> I bet its easier for me to buy a gun then it is for you! :gn


The earthquakes happen where all the hippies are living. SO no worries there. You think the hippies would get a clue and realize god aint happy with them and their birkenstock, tree huggin, prius arses!! LOL


----------



## splattttttt




----------



## Stradawhovious

103 pages? Seriously?

You folks need a hobby. :lol:


----------



## shootinmatt

Stradawhovious said:


> 103 pages? Seriously?
> 
> You folks need a hobby. :lol:


But this is my hobby


----------



## Stradawhovious

shootinmatt said:


> But this is my hobby


Touché.


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> Matt, you are just too *cute* when you are being all super serious!!! What a cute little wombat!! Yes, you are!! Just a cute lil wombat!! Whose the cute little wombat?!! Yes, you are!! Yes you are!! :hug: :hug: :hug: :kiss::kiss:
> Muaaahhhhaaa


Lmao. Stop you're making me blush.

Seriously


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> But this is my hobby


Don't you mean picking on innocent people IS your hobby!! :rant::rant: :biglaugh:


----------



## Stradawhovious

cigargirlie said:


> Don't you mean picking on innocent people IS your hobby!! :rant::rant: :biglaugh:


That's how I read it........


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> Don't you mean picking on innocent people IS your hobby!! :rant::rant: :biglaugh:


Seriously who is innocent here??


----------



## splattttttt

there's acouple here ready to take this to a cheap motel me thinks


----------



## CigarShop

Ahhh the JOY on my face when I got home...Splatttt made BigSarge go BOOM!!! 
For a "bunch of rookies" we sure are making some noise. Squids drowning in the Ocean, Wombats short do nothings, and of course the Legion Of Boredom, yawn,yawn,yawn....

Pete


----------



## shootinmatt

cigargirlie said:


> Don't you mean picking on innocent people IS your hobby!! :rant::rant: :biglaugh:


Seriously who is innocent here??


----------



## cigargirlie

shootinmatt said:


> Lmao. Stop you're making me blush.
> 
> Seriously


Muahhaaaa All part of my plan!!  :hug:


----------



## cigargirlie

Stradawhovious said:


> That's how I read it........


See Matt, Dan and I agree. This is your real intent. Answering your question, we noobs are innocent little sheep here and you are just a big wombat Texas meanie! Yup, picking on us innocents!! This is my story and I endorse this message!


----------



## R. Hanssen

cigargirlie said:


> Don't you mean picking on innocent people IS your hobby!! :rant::rant: :biglaugh:


Yeah I think thats more like it.


----------



## R. Hanssen

I just want to know why shootinmouth has to talk the most trash of anyone I've seen on any forum.


----------



## Stradawhovious

R. Hanssen said:


> I just want to know why shootinmouth has to talk the most trash of anyone I've seen on any forum.


Probably for the reaction he gets.

Just sayin'


----------



## R. Hanssen

shootinmatt said:


> Dude this is the bomb thread. Not the hold hands and sing kum by ya thread.


I'm just saying you are going too far. You're a real asshat. Hell you even hijacked the thread.


----------



## R. Hanssen

Stradawhovious said:


> Probably for the reaction he gets.
> 
> Just sayin'


His mom probably didn't give him enough attention when he was a kid.


----------



## cigargirlie

R. Hanssen said:


> I just want to know why shootinmouth has to talk the most trash of anyone I've seen on any forum.


Lol....you haven't been here long!! There are a greater number of us that are worse than Matt.  Trust me. Sit back and enjoy the show!! Lol


----------



## Stradawhovious

R. Hanssen said:


> I'm just saying you are going too far. You're a real asshat. Hell you even hijacked the thread.


Says the guy who hijacked the thread to throw personal attacks.


----------



## CigarShop

@ R Hanssen this thread was made for fun, STOP the name calling and Bullshit please. If you want to make a name for yourself go open your own thread. Thank you.

Pete


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarShop said:


> If you want to make a name for yourself go open your own thread. Thank you.
> 
> Pete


Sure worked for you, didn't it?

:razz:


----------



## Feldenak

Guns?

https://plus.google.com/photos/1040...s/5706072618322363201?authkey=CPuGyIXOo7bdggE


----------



## CigarShop

Ahhh my loyal secretary with great hands. My intention was to wake up the 'Ol Puffers and it worked. But personal attacks are NOT acceptable in here. It's been all good fun until now. Also I've been smelling a rat sine this person signed on here.

Shootinmatt is just talking smack, which is fine. But bringing up Moms and calling someone a asshat is bullshit!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> Guns?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1040...s/5706072618322363201?authkey=CPuGyIXOo7bdggE


Now that's just pretty right there.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Ladies and gentlemen, seems to me like alot of "trash talking" is going on in this thread, but let's keep personal attacks out of the conversations.

It's probably best to just move on to something else (rather than post in the thread), if you don't like the topic being discussed...whatever that is. :hmm:


----------



## shootinmatt

CigarShop said:


> @ R Hanssen this thread was made for fun, STOP the name calling and Bullshit please. If you want to make a name for yourself go open your own thread. Thank you.
> 
> Pete


No no let the guy go on. I'm throughly enjoying this.


----------



## Feldenak

Stradawhovious said:


> Now that's just pretty right there.


Thanks. It's was my grandfather's war trophy, Kar98


----------



## Blaylock-cl

shootinmatt said:


> No no let the guy go on. I'm throughly enjoying this.


Actually, we're not going to let any more personal attacks to go on or you'll find the thread disappearing...after all the "work" that was put into it.


----------



## shootinmatt

Blaylock said:


> Actually, we're not going to let any more personal attacks go on or you'll find the thread disappearing...after all the "work" that was put into it.


Understood.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Feldenak said:


> Thanks. It's was my grandfather's war trophy, Kar98


As far as bang sticks from the other side of the conflict, I have an Arisaka type 99 (ground mum unfortunately) I've been trying to find parts for (missing the firing pin, pin spring, safety and rear sight leaf spring) but I guess I have more ambition than money where that's concerned.

Please tell me you get that beauty to the range at least once a year.


----------



## Feldenak

Stradawhovious said:


> As far as bang sticks from the other side of the conflict, I have an Arisaka type 99 (ground mum unfortunately) I've been trying to find parts for (missing the firing pin, pin spring, safety and rear sight leaf spring) but I guess I have more ambition than money where that's concerned.
> 
> Please tell me you get that beauty to the range at least once a year.


I just got it this year. I need to have a gunsmith look it over to make sure it's safe to fire. I would take it out and send a few rounds down range.


----------



## Dark Rose

cigargirlie said:


> You know Matt, the NorCal farmers are kindred spirits of the Texans. We just wish SoCal would become another state and leave us alone. Hell they can have SF too. Damn hippies lol


Someone throw her some RG for this, I've got to spread the love some more...


----------



## Dark Rose

Stradawhovious said:


> As far as bang sticks from the other side of the conflict, I have an Arisaka type 99 (ground mum unfortunately) I've been trying to find parts for (missing the firing pin, pin spring, safety and rear sight leaf spring) but I guess I have more ambition than money where that's concerned.
> 
> Please tell me you get that beauty to the range at least once a year.


Very nice, My late grandfather had an Arisaka bring back (ground mum also, so surrendered, not captured), I've got a couple pre-war Mosins, and a Yugoslav M48 Mauser... A K98 is on my list! Along with a Schmidt-Rubin K31...

Hijak over, lol.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Now that you've got our attention, I'm going to ask, again, that we get this thing back on topic. I'm not going to continue to delete unnecessary posts, but rather close the thing up, if it continues. Appreciated!


----------



## CigarShop

@Blaylock, I'm sorry it's gone off track.
Now get this train rolling again Jack aka Splatttt bombed BigSarge hard today as expected.
There are quite a few more packages due to land Tuesday!!


----------



## splattttttt

two more in the air. Still waiting on damage reports for four more. Damn post office. Not a good alliance at all IMO.


----------



## cigargirlie

Splattt.....You NUKED My MAILBOX!!!! You killed Kenny my post officer!! 
I will be posting tomorrow.. I need to deliver mail now cause you blew up my banjo billy post office!! You MEANIE!! :biglaugh:


----------



## splattttttt

cigargirlie said:


> Splattt.....You NUKED My MAILBOX!!!! You killed Kenny my post officer!!
> I will be posting tomorrow.. I need to deliver mail now cause you blew up my banjo billy post office!! You MEANIE!! :biglaugh:


I did no such thing. Me?
Don't believe a word she sais folks. I'z a real gentleman. Never would I abuse a lady. Even one like Gianna <---the meanie


----------



## cigargirlie

splattttttt said:


> I did no such thing. Me?
> Don't believe a word she sais folks. I'z a real gentleman. Never would I abuse a lady. Even one like Gianna <---the meanie


You put a recluse spider in my mailbox!!! :hurt::hurt::drama::drama:

Ahem and get it right.... I am Da Nut Bully!! :biglaugh: Even the Lobs call me that one! lol

Thank you for your wonderful generosity.. I hope to have it posted sooner than tomorrow. I just wanted to let you know I just got it and I apologize in advance for the delay of your righteous bomb.  However you are in trouble mister!!!!:anim_soapbox:


----------



## splattttttt

cigargirlie said:


> You put a recluse spider in my mailbox!!! :hurt::hurt::drama::drama:
> 
> Ahem and get it right.... I am Da Nut Bully!! :biglaugh: Even the Lobs call me that one! lol
> 
> Thank you for your wonderful generosity.. I hope to have it posted sooner than tomorrow. I just wanted to let you know I just got it and I apologize in advance for the delay of your righteous bomb.  However you are in trouble mister!!!!:anim_soapbox:


 teacher, teacher, Gianna is picking on me again. And she lied too, so her pants are gonna go up in fire. ( ;


----------



## CigarShop

If not mistaken R. Hanssen is serving life in prison. So whoever was attempting to derail our thread not funny at all...

Just because there is a new kid in town, doesn't mean we all can't get along....now the MWMs will strike our targets harder!!!
What a bunch of jealous 'Ol Puffers......hahahahahahaha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

two M&M's bombs landed today...house in shambles..

will post report tomorrow


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> If not mistaken R. Hanssen is serving life in prison. So whoever was attempting to derail our thread not funny at all...
> 
> Just because there is a new kid in town, doesn't mean we all can't get along....now the MWMs will strike our targets harder!!!
> What a bunch of jealous 'Ol Puffers......hahahahahahaha


If I'm not mistaken more than one person can have the same name, plus just because his username is R. hanssen doesn't mean that that's his name, maybe he's just a fan communists... wait that seems worse


----------



## Vicini

Why is this still going


----------



## Stradawhovious

Vicini said:


> Why is this still going


Because people keep posting in it.

Wait.......

Was that a trick question?


----------



## splattttttt

Stradawhovious said:


> Because people keep posting in it.
> 
> Wait.......
> 
> Was that a trick question?


Didn't see a question mark. Did you? I say we bomb the sucker lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Really splattttttt? So you guys go on a bombing spree and quite a few of us need to start watching our backs, huh? I have (or rather HAD) a sidewalk community mailbox. My neighbors are PISSED! You are solely responsible for this! You, my friend, will be receiving the bill soon. Pics posted later.


----------



## splattttttt

mjohnsoniii said:


> Really splattttttt? So you guys go on a bombing spree and quite a few of us need to start watching our backs, huh? I have (or rather HAD) a sidewalk community mailbox. My neighbors are PISSED! You are solely responsible for this! You, my friend, will be receiving the bill soon. Pics posted later.


squid d:


----------



## cigargirlie

mjohnsoniii said:


> Really splattttttt? So you guys go on a bombing spree and quite a few of us need to start watching our backs, huh? I have (or rather HAD) a sidewalk community mailbox. My neighbors are PISSED! You are solely responsible for this! You, my friend, will be receiving the bill soon. Pics posted later.


Just remember Milton, my bombs made you a grown squid! Stop whimpering and ink bomb that cat!!! Lol


----------



## cigargirlie

This is what your bully did to me!!!! I am telling!!! 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/320025-girlie-went-splatttttt.html#post3748291


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

and the assault from Candyland continues...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/320030-so-how-m-ms-treat-ol-fart.html#post3748331


----------



## splattttttt

cigargirlie said:


> This is what your bully did to me!!!! I am telling!!!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/320025-girlie-went-splatttttt.html#post3748291


girly d :


mjohnsoniii said:


> Gianna, you're such a girl. Let's just bow down to splattttttt and accept defeat. He's a boss.


Hate to say it Gianna, but Milton's right.


----------



## cigargirlie

splattttttt said:


> girly d :
> Hate to say it Gianna, but Milton's right.


N E V E R R R R R R!!!!!!! I will kick ur bootay to hades and back!!! :rant::rant:

I think someone deserves a pink pony for making up quotes!!!! Ahem!


----------



## CigarShop

It certainly does look like the Midwest Mercenaries lived up to the original title of this thread, some 8,546,432 pages ago...

NO one is safe and like an iceberg, you've only seen 5% of what WE plan on doing to you 'OL Puffers....

We have caused chaos and mayhem. The Legion Of Boom is SO Yesterday's headlines...

Pete, proud founder of the MWMs


----------



## CigarShop

Puffers Beware:


So two weeks go by and many of you who talked some poop,
now are having to get a brand new stoop.
We haven taken out a few of the LOBsters,
who talk so much crap wanna be mobsters.
Our membership boxes are full of bids,
time now to focus on them squids.
we are currently working on a MWM hat,
By the way WTF is a Wombat?
to Dan,Nick,Andrew and Jack,
we have now proven all Puffers watch your back!


----------



## splattttttt

cigargirlie said:


> N E V E R R R R R R!!!!!!! I will kick ur bootay to hades and back!!! :rant::rant:
> 
> I think someone deserves a pink pony for making up quotes!!!! Ahem!


what?


----------



## BaconStrips

CigarShop said:


> If not mistaken R. Hanssen is serving life in prison. So whoever was attempting to derail our thread not funny at all...
> 
> Just because there is a new kid in town, doesn't mean we all can't get along....now the MWMs will strike our targets harder!!!
> What a bunch of jealous 'Ol Puffers......hahahahahahaha


That's funny man! I give him shit about that all the time, he hates the fact that his name is the same. I know him, we smoke together at the same BM sometimes. He's a good BOTL.


----------



## splattttttt

BaconStrips said:


> That's funny man! I give him shit about that all the time, he hates the fact that his name is the same. I know him, we smoke together at the same BM sometimes. He's a good BOTL.


good enough for me Kevin.


----------



## Desertlifter

CigarShop said:


> Puffers Beware:
> 
> So two weeks go by and many of you who talked some poop,
> now are having to get a brand new stoop.
> We haven taken out a few of the LOBsters,
> who talk so much crap wanna be mobsters.
> Our membership boxes are full of bids,
> time now to focus on them squids.
> we are currently working on a MWM hat,
> By the way WTF is a Wombat?
> to Dan,Nick,Andrew and Jack,
> we have now proven all Puffers watch your back!


1, 2, 3 skiddoo

go get some fiber

you need to poo!


----------



## R. Hanssen

CigarShop said:


> If not mistaken R. Hanssen is serving life in prison. So whoever was attempting to derail our thread not funny at all...
> 
> Just because there is a new kid in town, doesn't mean we all can't get along....now the MWMs will strike our targets harder!!!
> What a bunch of jealous 'Ol Puffers......hahahahahahaha


Yeah, I'm sitting in my cell on my IPad, smoking a a Behike 52. You know prison isn't all that bad really...


----------



## R. Hanssen

R. Hanssen said:


> Yeah, I'm sitting in my cell on my IPad, smoking a a Behike 52. You know prison isn't all that bad really...


But the mail pick ups suck so my noob pif might be a little late... Sorry guys. Lmao


----------



## splattttttt

0312 2120 0001 5022 0104 
0312 2120 0001 5022 0098
you both have three days.


----------



## Stradawhovious

splattttttt said:


> 0312 2120 0001 5022 0104
> 0312 2120 0001 5022 0098
> you both have three days.


Wow.... You're a friggin' animal! :lol:


----------



## splattttttt

spreadin the love.


----------



## Necmo

splatttttt is almost at post 666


----------



## StogieNinja

CigarShop said:


> time now to focus on them squids.!


:nono:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

CigarShop said:


> we are currently working on a MWM hat


tee-shirts are good, too..









:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces

ouirknotamuzd said:


> tee-shirts are good, too..
> 
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


What? We may be a bit crazy, but we know better than to steal Gianna's T-shirts! ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Brettanomyces said:


> What? We may be a bit crazy, but we know better than to steal Gianna's T-shirts! ound:


Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...good one, YeastieBoy"


----------



## android

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :nono:


:nono:


----------



## bazookajoe8

android said:


> :nono:


i dunno if hitting 2 of the LOB members qualify as a beatdown. But bombing the squiddies is always a good thing!


----------



## Packerjh

bazookajoe8 said:


> i dunno if hitting 2 of the LOB members qualify as a beatdown. But bombing the squiddies is always a good thing!


What the hell, Joe...I thought we was friends....


----------



## Desertlifter

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :nono:


:horn:


----------



## StogieNinja

Packerjh said:


> What the hell, Joe...I thought we was friends....


What the hey yourself, Jason! Lobsters and Squid can't be friends! That's like Bloods hanging with Crips! Like McCoys being friendly with Hatfields! Like Montagues sharing wine with Capulets! Like Fiddy giving Jadakiss a hug! Like... well, you get the idea...


----------



## cigargirlie

Brettanomyces said:


> What? We may be a bit crazy, but we know better than to steal Gianna's T-shirts! ound:


I personally endorse that tshirit!! Lol


----------



## splattttttt

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What the hey yourself, Jason! Lobsters and Squid can't be friends! That's like Bloods hanging with Crips! Like McCoys being friendly with Hatfields! Like Montagues sharing wine with Capulets! Like Fiddy giving Jadakiss a hug! Like... well, you get the idea...


except for maybe a holiday ceasefire perhaps?


----------



## CigarShop

Uhhhh. Jack, there is no holiday cease fire..... In fact I'm mad going to the Post Office in the AM!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

CigarShop said:


> time now to focus on them squids.


...such a bad idea.



cigargirlie said:


> Just remember Milton, my bombs made you a grown squid! Stop whimpering and ink bomb that cat!!! Lol


:twisted:



bazookajoe8 said:


> ...bombing the squiddies is always a good thing!


...uhhhh. No, not really.



CigarShop said:


> ...Jack, there is no holiday cease fire.....


Sure aint!!!

oh yea...
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...as-hand-destroying-community.html#post3749590


----------



## Packerjh

SAM!!!! Say it ain't so...MWM NEW MEMBER!?!


----------



## splattttttt

Packerjh said:


> SAM!!!! Say it ain't so...MWM NEW MEMBER!?!


who is this Mr. Sam I keep hearing about joining the MWM? My search foo is wearing thin :help:


----------



## CigarShop

BTW two more packages out in todays mail.....see thread two more incoming....


----------



## johnmoss

CigarShop said:


> time now to focus on them squids.


Dude, not smart. I hear rumor of a new Squid who's just dying to destroy someone. He's done it before, many times, when he was on his own, now he's itching to do it again as part of very capable team.


----------



## CigarShop

Yawn,yawn,yawn..


----------



## johnmoss

CigarShop said:


> Yawn,yawn,yawn..


Oh don't worry, the Squid who shall remain nameless certainly won't bomb any of you or your merry men...He'll take it out on some unsuspecting N00b or one of the unaffiliated FOGs that deserve it. You and your group have no need to worry for your own lives, just the lives of innocent puffers.


----------



## CigarShop

I'm glad to hear that, I love when my fellow NOOBs take a beating because of us...It's a win/win situation...


----------



## Feldenak

johnmoss said:


> Oh don't worry, the Squid who shall remain nameless certainly won't bomb any of you or your merry men...He'll take it out on some unsuspecting N00b or one of the unaffiliated FOGs that deserve it. You and your group have no need to worry for your own lives, just the lives of innocent puffers.


Good. Newbs getting bombed is always a good thing. Shuckins hit me when I first joined and I've been sliding down the slope since.


----------



## splattttttt

Wahhh... No MWM love today? 
Please tell me this thread's not diein?
Anyhow... Got a bomb boomerang on me today!
Seams I either copied the addy incorrectly, or the target moved. Nice try. Now what am I to do with this live ordinance :flame: Don't need to get blown to bits by my own hand, do I? 
Tell ya what imma gonna do hear... If you think you're able to defuse it? Be the first to pm me yer addy and hope fer the best.


----------



## CigarGoogler

splattttttt said:


> No MWM love today?
> Please tell me this thread's not diein?
> Anyhow... Got a bomb boomerang on me. \
> Seams I either copied the addy incorrectly, or the target moved. Nice ty. Now what am I to do with this live ordinance :flame: Don't need to get blown to bits by my own hand, do I?
> Tell ya what imma gonna do hear... If you think you're able to defuse it? Be the first to pm me yer addy and hope fer the best.


I ain't scurred...ya heard?!


----------



## splattttttt

CigarGoogler said:


> I ain't scurred...ya heard?!


tag! Yer it lol.


----------



## splattttttt

CigarGoogler said:


> I ain't scurred...ya heard?!


ooh, you iz from da the midwest too. What fun eh Pete?


----------



## CigarGoogler

splattttttt said:


> ooh, you iz from da the midwest too. What fun eh Pete?


I am The Googler, and I came to drop bombs.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarGoogler said:


> I am The Googler, and I came to drop bombs.


Your toilet must be terrified.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Stradawhovious said:


> Your toilet must be terrified.


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## CigarGoogler

Stradawhovious said:


> Your toilet must be terrified.


Dead things do not fear, especially once appropriately and sufficiently spackled.


----------



## splattttttt

ha ha there brotha Trevin. What might the MWM capable of doin ya fer? Juss name it ( :


----------



## CigarShop

Guess I upset them Wombats, they can hijack our thread..but I did it to them and they cried....
How many threads have they disrupted? Countless....if ya can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen....


----------



## splattttttt

Pete, you notice Trevyn there? Says he came to drop bomz!


----------



## CigarGoogler

You need not worry. Soon, even your leader will attest to my mettle. False cities sway me not. Your leader's surname indicates a man "of the shroud", but I am of the cape.

The Chap of Delaine must shudder until he confirms, because by now he must know that it is too late.









Incoming: 9405 5036 9930 0231 4638 26

Poor Chap. Good Googler.


----------



## hawesg

CigarShop said:


> Guess I upset them Wombats, they can hijack our thread..but I did it to them and they cried....
> How many threads have they disrupted? Countless....if ya can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen....


In order to hijack a thread it needs to be under control to begin with oke: 
A better analogy would be a thread like the one jack started which may have been hijacked, but I think the issue was that they were less playful, plus if I were you I would have gone with something like "please I've caused more damage to guys named Pete lately than this" (that ones free) moreover amongst all of the teasing here most of not all of us have continually said that we were rooting for you.


----------



## splattttttt

CigarGoogler said:


> You need not worry. Soon, even your leader will attest to my mettle. False cities sway me not. Your leader's surname indicates a man "of the shroud", but I am of the cape.
> 
> The Chap of Delaine must shudder until he confirms, because by now he must know that it is too late.
> 
> View attachment 41972
> 
> 
> Incoming: 9405 5036 9930 0231 4638 26
> 
> Poor Chap. Good Googler.


Very talented bomber. Those are the type of individual skills necessary for the MWM in order for us to turn the entire globe into the Midwest.


----------



## CigarGoogler

CigarGoogler said:


> You need not worry. Soon, even your leader will attest to my mettle. False cities sway me not. Your leader's surname indicates a man "of the shroud", but I am of the cape.
> 
> The Chap of Delaine must shudder until he confirms, because by now he must know that it is too late.
> 
> View attachment 41972
> 
> 
> Incoming: 9405 5036 9930 0231 4638 26
> 
> Poor Chap. Good Googler.


It's coming! Tell me, do you hear the whistle as it falls toward your home?


----------



## CigarShop

I smell something, but then again I just left the barn area! :rapture:


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> I smell something, but then again I just left the barn area! :rapture:


are you under attack there bud? I can set up a reckon and get you away safe within a nanosecond. All that before your assailant even knew what hit'em. 
Juss say the word me capitan, and they're toast! Capish?


----------



## CigarShop

Jack:

I've been googled, oh no I mean Googler....he blew me up!!! Thank God the horses live in the stable... Read it all in bombing area...damaged heavily, but will live to fight another day....


----------



## splattttttt

CigarShop said:


> Jack:
> 
> I've been googled, oh no I mean Googler....he blew me up!!! Thank God the horses live in the stable... Read it all in bombing area...damaged heavily, but will live to fight another day....


FAAAACK!
Me no happy bout it! Click!


----------



## CigarGoogler

Consider that a shot over the bow. Poor M&M's. Good Googler.


----------



## splattttttt

CigarGoogler said:


> Consider that a shot over the bow. Poor M&M's. Good Googler.


wishful thinking thair me young friend Mr Trevyn.
Seems the MWM have been dealt a proposition, yeah? 
But Why? 
Why attack yer own blood me buoy? 
Let's see here... This ain't mutney, no. So I'm expecting this a challenge for the helm?
I see.
Now... Assuming. 
Just an assumption here me lady, don't want you to get yer bridges a muss now do we lol. 
Now, assume me that you make Cpt. Pete walk the plank ho ha? 
Now how you suppose I follow you? Or is it you wish to be a lone wolf destined to shrivel up to a low grade specimen of human leather tied to a post off the coast of Tortuga like those before you ha ho! 
Hummm? Yest, those poor has a be before you set foot on this here thread.
So whad'ya proposin?
Last I checked me gunny sack all that be there were two bones off a squid and a pelt of a shell from a dead Lob's chin. 
Gonna have to dig real deep there, if'n before you can step into there ole heisted boots belongin to there Cpt.Pete! 
Behh! Never you mind you little scoundrel. I got a proposition for you! 
Say you thread lightly if you like where your mailbox lies. Savvy? 
Now don't be beggin for mercy. I despise a begger.


----------



## CigarShop

Mr. googlers gonna go Splattttttttttt!!!ainkiller::rip:


----------

